# Farmers' market in Brixton



## Planty (Aug 19, 2009)

Was earwigging big time in the Ritzy yesterday and heard we're getting our own weekly farmers' market Septemberish..  Didn't catch the details.  Anyone know anything about this?  - would love to know.  Sorry if this has come up before.


----------



## ajdown (Aug 19, 2009)

Interesting.  I know there's one at Oval already round the big Church.

I thought we already had one outside KFC - or don't the dealers "grow their own" locally any more?


----------



## Planty (Aug 19, 2009)

Aha!  Have tracked down a reference on the Transition towns site

http://transitiontowns.org/Brixton/UPCOMINGEVENTS

Looks like it's really happening


----------



## ajdown (Aug 19, 2009)

Typical.  I'm away that weekend.  Oh well, be interesting to see how regular it becomes.


----------



## brix (Aug 19, 2009)

If it gets to be as good as the one at Oval it'll be an excellent addition to the community


----------



## Kanda (Aug 19, 2009)

Didn't they do this last year??


----------



## jezg (Aug 19, 2009)

I got a flyer about this at the Lambeth Country Show, I think it was same people as the Clapham one.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 19, 2009)

I hope it's better than the one that used to do the rounds and appear in Crystal Palace from time to time. was just a front for some overpriced olives vendor.


----------



## ajdown (Aug 19, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> I hope it's better than the one that used to do the rounds and appear in Crystal Palace from time to time. was just a front for some overpriced olives vendor.



Don't we already have them on saturdays on KFC corner?


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 19, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Don't we already have them on saturdays on KFC corner?



Never go to downtown Brixton on a Saturday but seen them on a Friday with some so-so looking dried sausages. The French farmers are colonising our markets with their peasant shite repackaged for British ya-yas ...


----------



## Onket (Aug 19, 2009)

Farmer's markets are usually overpriced ridiculousness. I expect this will be no different.


----------



## brix (Aug 19, 2009)

Onket said:


> Farmer's markets are usually overpriced ridiculousness. I expect this will be no different.



But if it brings more people in to shop in Brixton, it has to be a good thing for the local community I would have thought.  And yes, they may not be the sort of people I'd necessarily want clogging up the streets p) but their money's as good as anyone elses, and if they're helping the local economy that can only be a good thing, surely?


----------



## IC3D (Aug 19, 2009)

Onket said:


> Farmer's markets are usually overpriced ridiculousness. I expect this will be no different.



This^, means the area is going upmarket though


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 19, 2009)

IC3D said:


> This^, means the area is going upmarket though




It  means the companies involved in these markets (let's face it, there aren't many actual farmers directly involved) are looking to expand and seeing if Brixton is worth a punt.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 19, 2009)

didn't realise they still had farms in brixton.


----------



## Cowley (Aug 19, 2009)

IC3D said:


> This^, means the area is going upmarket though



I doubt it, both Norwood & Streatham have Farmer Markets for a while


----------



## Onket (Aug 19, 2009)

brix said:


> But if it brings more people in to shop in Brixton, it has to be a good thing for the local community I would have thought.  And yes, they may not be the sort of people I'd necessarily want clogging up the streets p) but their money's as good as anyone elses, and if they're helping the local economy that can only be a good thing, surely?



You think it'll bring people to Brixton? I doubt it.


----------



## IC3D (Aug 19, 2009)

Cowley said:


> I doubt it, both Norwood & Streatham have Farmer Markets for a while



If they were there last year and coming back again, it means there is enough punters there to pay their bills at least


----------



## Cowley (Aug 19, 2009)

For what it's worth I think Brixton will do very well with a Farmers Market, i've wondered why there hasn't been one in Brixton for a while.


----------



## brix (Aug 19, 2009)

Onket said:


> You think it'll bring people to Brixton? I doubt it.



I think that a farmers' market, combined with Brixton Market, combined with Franco Mancas, combined with several excellent delis will bring people into Brixton, yes.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 19, 2009)

I thought it was already there, on Saturdays outside KFC.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 19, 2009)

The one in St Marks church yard in Oval on Saturdays is lush but pricey. 
We tend to go once a month just after pay day and stock up on Giggly Pig sausages, cheese, veg and sometimes some other kind of treat. 

If the Brixton one turns out to be a bit cheaper then we may try that, although I think we will still go to Oval for the sausages, we have fallen in love with them.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 19, 2009)

Well if it's big as the current offering (one stall selling overpriced dried sausages of varying quality, Negril and a patty shack stand) it's not going to draw anything other than passing custom.

I don't really think Franco Manca's benefits its neighbours that much fwiw. That section of the market isn't showing much greater activity or growth anywhere outside the immediate surrounds of Franco and the bulging queue.


----------



## Onket (Aug 19, 2009)

brix said:


> I think that a farmers' market, combined with Brixton Market, combined with Franco Mancas, combined with several excellent delis will bring people into Brixton, yes.



I don't. It might get people who live here & commute out to work every day to have a look around at the weekends though.


----------



## brix (Aug 19, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Well if it's big as the current offering (one stall selling overpriced dried sausages of varying quality, Negril and a patty shack stand) it's not going to draw anything other than passing custom.
> 
> I don't really think Franco Manca's benefits its neighbours that much fwiw. That section of the market isn't showing much greater activity or growth anywhere outside the immediate surrounds of Franco and the bulging queue.



Hopefully it'll be bigger than that and more on a par on what's been happening in Oval.

I think that if we get a critical mass of interesting shops/market stalls/delis then it will bring people in.  I don't think Franco Manca's will do that by itself.



Onket said:


> I don't. It might get people who live here & commute out to work every day to have a look around at the weekends though.



We'll have to agree to differ then, but I hope I'm proved right


----------



## ajdown (Aug 19, 2009)

brix said:


> Hopefully it'll be bigger than that and more on a par on what's been happening in Oval.



The TT website says "10am - 2pm Brixton Station Road"

Presumably that'll be just a little larger than 3 stalls on KFC corner?


----------



## brix (Aug 19, 2009)

ajdown said:


> The TT website says "10am - 2pm Brixton Station Road"
> 
> Presumably that'll be just a little larger than 3 stalls on KFC corner?



Yeah, that's what I thought.


----------



## Planty (Aug 19, 2009)

jezg said:


> I got a flyer about this at the Lambeth Country Show, I think it was same people as the Clapham one.



Have you still got it jezg?  Does it say who's running it?


----------



## Onket (Aug 19, 2009)

brix said:


> Hopefully it'll be <snip> more on a par on what's been happening in Oval.



See post # 11.


----------



## brix (Aug 19, 2009)

Onket said:


> See post # 11.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 19, 2009)

Planty said:


> Have you still got it jezg?  Does it say who's running it?



It's London Farmers' Markets, I think.   Starts mid-September.


----------



## Onket (Aug 20, 2009)

brix said:


>



In all seriousness, I do not see why you want it to be like the one at Oval. It's crap.


----------



## Planty (Aug 20, 2009)

Ms T said:


> It's London Farmers' Markets, I think.   Starts mid-September.




This one then 
http://www.lfm.org.uk/index.asp
No mention of it on the map (yet).


----------



## vauxhallmum (Aug 20, 2009)

Onket said:


> In all seriousness, I do not see why you want it to be like the one at Oval. It's crap.




Exactly. Same old pricey stuff. They used to have an excellent fish stall run by some mad French people (and Oysters on the spot mmmmm) but now it's just £3.50 for a loaf of bread stuff and some fairy cakes. 
It's got a distinctly dead feel about it, that market.
The sausages are good though.


----------



## Spark (Aug 20, 2009)

The one in west norwood has some good stuff, particularly game in season and veg.


----------



## linerider (Aug 20, 2009)

.


----------



## linerider (Aug 20, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Well if it's big as the current offering (one stall selling overpriced dried sausages of varying quality, Negril and a patty shack stand) it's not going to draw anything other than passing custom.



You don't like my sausage.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 22, 2009)

Sorry if this was posted but I got this email after signing up at the Country Show..

Dear friends of the Brixton Farmers' Market...

With a month to go, we're busy putting the list of producers together, and we think you'll be very happy. I visited a great fisherman yesterday, who fishes out of Poole on the Dorset coast; He'll be there, and I've just got back from visiting a couple of Surrey based flower sellers with a stunning selection of cut flowers. Their season will end with the first frosts, but you'll get a taste of what they do so well. Other producers confirmed include Perry Court farm from Kent, with a terrific selection of fruit and vegetables (you may have tasted their strawberries at the Lambeth County Show.) Wobbly Bottom Farm goats cheese, The Sallowes Flock lamb, Wild Country Organics salad leaves, Clare's Organics poultry, The Culinary Herb Company, and lots more.

We look forward to seeing you on the 13th September.

You can also follow us on Twitter/londonfarmers

Dear friends of the Brixton Farmers' Market...

With a month to go, we're busy putting the list of producers together, and we think you'll be very happy. I visited a great fisherman yesterday, who fishes out of Poole on the Dorset coast; He'll be there, and I've just got back from visiting a couple of Surrey based flower sellers with a stunning selection of cut flowers. Their season will end with the first frosts, but you'll get a taste of what they do so well. Other producers confirmed include Perry Court farm from Kent, with a terrific selection of fruit and vegetables (you may have tasted their strawberries at the Lambeth County Show.) Wobbly Bottom Farm goats cheese, The Sallowes Flock lamb, Wild Country Organics salad leaves, Clare's Organics poultry, The Culinary Herb Company, and lots more.

We look forward to seeing you on the 13th September.

You can also follow us on Twitter/londonfarmers

London Farmers' Markets
11 O'Donnell Court
Brunswick Centre
London WC1N  1NY
020 7833 0338
fax 020 7812 1061
www.lfm.org.uk



www.lfm.org.uk


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm surprised not to have seen more publicity if it is starting this weekend - the London Farmers Market website has been updated with this:



> *Brixton farmers' market opens Sunday 13th September 2009
> *
> The first farmer's market for Brixton opens Sunday 13th September 10am - 2pm on Brixton Station Road.
> Unpasteursised organic milk direct from East Sussex, fish straight from the fishing boat in Poole, London baked artisan bread, new season game, the freshest fruit and vegetables, Somerset cheddar, beautiful outdoor grown flowers, organic and free range meat and poultry, home made cakes and jams and lots more.


----------



## ajdown (Sep 9, 2009)

They were giving out leaflets by the tube station last saturday - I got one.

It sounds interesting, but sadly I'm away this weekend.  Hope to check it out soon though and hope it lives up to all it's supposed to be sounding.  Having said that, it'll probably be quite expensive, as these things often are, which will of course curtail how much I can enjoy in one go.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 9, 2009)

I signed up for emails at the Country Fair as well, but never received any.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow - I think there's been LOADS of publicity.  I signed up for emails at the Country Fair and DID get them - (as evidenced in my C&P above).  They've flyered my entire estate (which surprised me.... I can see the nice terraced houses being flyered, but was impressed they did us too).  We've been handed out flyers all over the place too.


----------



## Londonfarmers (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi everyone,
We're organising the market and it's great to see so much enthusiasm and interest. To answer some of your questions - if you haven't received an email after signing up at the Country Fair, it probably bounced back so please do sign up again at the market or via our website - www.lfm.org.uk.  The council won't let us put up signs until 48 hours before the market; That's why you've seen nothing around - apart from the leafleting. From tonight you should see plenty of signs around. We're really looking forward to being in Brixton and I've chosen stalls with a variety of products and prices that should suit everyone. Come and say hello on Sunday!
bw,
Cheryl, LFM


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 11, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Well if it's big as the current offering (one stall selling overpriced dried sausages of varying quality, Negril and a patty shack stand) it's not going to draw anything other than passing custom.
> 
> I don't really think Franco Manca's benefits its neighbours that much fwiw. That section of the market isn't showing much greater activity or growth anywhere outside the immediate surrounds of Franco and the bulging queue.




Do I note a tone of scepticism here? If so I agree. Ive had to have dealings with some of these "Green" people recently and they dont like questioning. Tescos/Iceland evil expensive Farmers markets good. Its your fault if you cant afford them.

I think your points are valid. Im starting to get the impression in Brixton scepticism like yours he now being started to be seen as heretical.


----------



## brix (Sep 11, 2009)

Those bloody "Greens".  Tsk.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 11, 2009)

Gramsci said:


> Do I note a tone of scepticism here? If so I agree. Ive had to have dealings with some of these "Green" people recently and they dont like questioning. Tescos/Iceland evil expensive Farmers markets good. Its your fault if you cant afford them.
> 
> I think your points are valid. Im starting to get the impression in Brixton scepticism like yours he now being started to be seen as heretical.



Is it a 'green' thing? I've had a look at their website and can't see any mention of it.


----------



## miss minnie (Sep 11, 2009)

Apparently its a special day for the Oval farmer's market tomorrow:

http://assa.org.uk/2009/09/07/join-oval-farmers-market-2nd-anniversary-saturday-september-12th/


----------



## Ol Nick (Sep 12, 2009)

Well I got a leaflet today saying it's going ahead tomorrow (Sunday) outside the Rec so I'll go along and see how it is. Of course it may be full of people ranting "Tesco bad, markets good". Or it could be full of people trying to sell food from farms. Only time will tell.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 12, 2009)

Gramsci said:


> Do I note a tone of scepticism here? If so I agree. Ive had to have dealings with some of these "Green" people recently and they dont like questioning. Tescos/Iceland evil expensive Farmers markets good. Its your fault if you cant afford them.
> 
> I think your points are valid. Im starting to get the impression in Brixton scepticism like yours he now being started to be seen as heretical.



Don't get me wrong; I'm not in any opposed to having a wider variety of good quality produce locally by any means. However I'm not convinced that a separate market day helps benefit the wider Brixton community or that new incomers will flood the surrounding economy with a new stream of income.

In a perfect world there's plenty of space in the vacant, decaying shells of the market halls for plenty of variety already. There's a need for more immediate investment in the central fabric of the market that I fear a Sunday upmarket offering just papers over and diverts from. I'll probably be the first in line for the odd item, but there's a wider issue I'm not sure's best served by a separate farmers market day.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2009)

Anything that gets people using Brixton Station Road as a market again has got to be a good thing. The street market used to  stretch almost up to Valentia Place once.


----------



## Spark (Sep 12, 2009)

tarannau said:


> I'm not convinced that a separate market day helps benefit the wider Brixton community or that new incomers will flood the surrounding economy with a new stream of income.
> .



I think this is possibly one of the biggest problems - if it was on a day when the rest of the market and independent shops in brixton are open then it could encourage more use of the market in general.  People who don't usually use the market may go to the farmers bit, then carry on pottering around the rest.  

Having it on a sunday is more likely to do the opposite and may take customers away from what is already in brixton.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2009)

Spark said:


> Having it on a sunday is more likely to do the opposite and may take customers away from what is already in brixton.


Why's that then? I live in Brixton and will be checking out the farmers market - and it's certainly not going to stop me using the regular market for the usual shopping.


----------



## T & P (Sep 12, 2009)

Spark said:


> I think this is possibly one of the biggest problems - if it was on a day when the rest of the market and independent shops in brixton are open then it could encourage more use of the market in general.  People who don't usually use the market may go to the farmers bit, then carry on pottering around the rest.
> 
> Having it on a sunday is more likely to do the opposite and may take customers away from what is already in brixton.


 Or perhaps it might just encourage some Claphamite-types who are normally reluctant to come to Brixton at all to visit the place and make them realise that it's not the crime-infested hole part of the media would have them believe.

Frankly I cannot see it as anything but a good thing.


----------



## Winot (Sep 13, 2009)

Ol Nick said:


> Well I got a leaflet today saying it's going ahead tomorrow (Sunday) outside the Rec so I'll go along and see how it is. Of course it may be full of people ranting "Tesco bad, markets good". Or it could be full of people trying to sell food from farms. Only time will tell.



Turns out it was the latter, and pretty good too I thought.  Shame there was no fish (and could do with better cheese), but a good range of veg, meat & bread/cakes and a good turnout despite the autumnal weather.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 13, 2009)

Well I popped down and it was pleasant enough. The usual smattering of sausages, bread and veggies across a decent number of stalls. Most of its unsurprisingly premium produce, although there are some more keenly priced seasonal items (3 cobs of corn for £1) and decently affordable plants. Came back with some tomatoes at a not absurd nor cheap £2 for 6.

Bit of a shame the usual Station Rd traders seemed to be cleared from the scene. Could have done with a quick roti from Tasty K's. The one hot food concession there (lamb burgers) probably wouldn't welcome the competition, but there's plenty of space and it'd be nice to allow the 'regular' stalls to benefit from Sunday opening too.


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2009)

I popped down and got some lovely cheeses and a couple of loaves of posh bread as a treat. I think it's a great addition to Brixton on a Sunday.


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 13, 2009)

Have just struggled back up the hill with loads of last minute bargains.  

The freezer is  now full up - the butchers from Boarstall were practically throwing minted lamb chops at me at a silly price at ten to two.

I thought the veg stall at the Brixton Road end was particularly good quality and value even without some late deals.

I was pondering who the dreadlocked guy in front of me in the cheese queue might be.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 13, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Don't get me wrong; I'm not in any opposed to having a wider variety of good quality produce locally by any means. However I'm not convinced that a separate market day helps benefit the wider Brixton community or that new incomers will flood the surrounding economy with a new stream of income.
> 
> In a perfect world there's plenty of space in the vacant, decaying shells of the market halls for plenty of variety already. There's a need for more immediate investment in the central fabric of the market that I fear a Sunday upmarket offering just papers over and diverts from. I'll probably be the first in line for the odd item, but there's a wider issue I'm not sure's best served by a separate farmers market day.



I agree with all of what you say in this post.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 13, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Is it a 'green' thing? I've had a look at their website and can't see any mention of it.



 I got an email from Transition town advertising it.

 Still it depends on what is meant by "Green". Seems to me that the term has become so mainstream that it can mean a lot of things.

 After all I can go to a lot of supermarkets now and get Fair trade products and organic food if I want. M and S food products are nearly all fair trade or British sourced for example.


----------



## Spark (Sep 13, 2009)

editor said:


> Why's that then? I live in Brixton and will be checking out the farmers market - and it's certainly not going to stop me using the regular market for the usual shopping.



I agree that there will be people who use both but that won't be the case for everyone who may shop in brixton.  

I can imagine that if you only want to shop for the week ahead over the weekend but only want to go on one day you'll have to decide - saturday when most of the market and shops are open or sunday for farmers market and a reduced amount of market.


----------



## Spark (Sep 13, 2009)

T & P said:


> Or perhaps it might just encourage some Claphamite-types who are normally reluctant to come to Brixton at all to visit the place and make them realise that it's not the crime-infested hole part of the media would have them believe..



and having gone to the market they'll plan to have a bite to eat at franco manca having read all about how fantastic it is and not realise that it's closed on sundays


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2009)

Spark;9689591] I can imagine that if you only want to shop for the week ahead over the weekend but only want to go on one day you'll have to decide - saturday when most of the market and shops are open or sunday for farmers market and a reduced amount of market.[/QUOTE]That's a really weird argument said:


> and having gone to the market they'll plan to have a bite to eat at franco manca having read all about how fantastic it is and not realise that it's closed on sundays


So they'll have to eat somewhere else in Brixton = win for local cafés/restaurants.

I noticed that the Hive was really busy today and I dare say other local businesses might benefit.


----------



## Spark (Sep 13, 2009)

editor said:


> That's a really weird argument, you know. If people have the time and inclination there's no reason why they won't do both.So they'll have to eat somewhere else in Brixton = win for local cafés/restaurants.
> 
> I noticed that the Hive was really busy today and I dare say other local businesses might benefit.



it's the time part though - lots of people don't have the time to do both particularly if they live a bit further from the centre of brixton.  

In part I think that it is nice to have it on a Sunday when there's less other things on.  But I also think it's a bit of a missed opportunity not to link it in with the rest of the market, ie an addition not something separate.  

the franco manca bit was just a bit facetious though - i've met quite a few people looking lost wandering along atlantic road and asking me for directions to it in the evenings recently.


----------



## Ol Nick (Sep 14, 2009)

It was very good except the alleged fisherman didn't turn up and there was no fish for tea which was extremely disappointing. Otherwise good. Will there be more? What do the organisers think?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2009)

Spark said:


> the franco manca bit was just a bit facetious though - i've met quite a few people looking lost wandering along atlantic road and asking me for directions to it in the evenings recently.


oh dear, how do you break it to them?


----------



## Londonfarmers (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Thanks to those of you who managed to get along to the market on Sunday. We had a really positive response and look forward to returning this Sunday. I have to apologise for the invisible fisherman - he's someone I went to visit myself and I know that many of you were looking forward to buying his fish. If he can't attend we will look for another fisherman to attend in his place. There will be more cheese - Somerset cheddar from Goulds and Greens of Glastonbury in addition to several goats cheese farms and a weekly visit from Alham Wood buffalo farm. If you don't already know, Alham Wood provide the cheese for Franco Manca. This Sunday in addition to the food on the market we'll have The Culinary Herb Company, Petal Farm flowers, plants from Little Copice Nursery and lots more. There will also be more cooked food. If there is anything you think is missing from the market please let me know and we'll see what we can do. 

In answer to some of the questions we received at market - yes, we do go and visit every single farmer and producer before they sell with us and check that they're raising/growing/making what they'll bring to market. All our producers come from within 100 miles of the M25 but we try to source from as close to the market as we can. For Brixton that means the Old Post Office bakery on Landor Road for example, and farms from Kent and East Sussex.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 15, 2009)

Is it going to be every Sunday now? I had a look on the london markets site but couldn't see..


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes it's going to be every week. I took a photo of the notice board showing who's going to be there every week. I'll post it up later.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2009)

Some pics: 

















http://www.urban75.org/brixton/features/brixton-farmers-market.html


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks good.
Will check it out this Sunday.


----------



## OpalFruit (Sep 17, 2009)

Cake!
At least two cake stalls - fab!


----------



## ajdown (Sep 19, 2009)

As I missed the first one due to a holiday, we are rather looking forward to checking it out tomorrow.


----------



## shygirl (Sep 19, 2009)

why is it that in the rest of europe you can buy good produce in markets that isn't so expensive and exclusive?  I lived in France, and spent a couple of months in spain, and never came across the preciousness and snobbery attached to these 'farmers markets'.  Its no different to the rest of 'rip-off' british businesses.  I bought most of my food at the markets in France, but would never be able to do so at these pretentious english versions because of the over-inflated prices.


----------



## ajdown (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm sure a lot of it is down to people travelling much further to these London "farmers markets" - up to 100 miles from the M25 I believe counts according to the people running this (since when was Glastonbury, where a cheese producer comes from) in London?  Obviously with the cost of travelling etc you have to make more profit to break even, thus increased prices, and kinda defeating the object of "local" produce in markets.

Yes it's nice to get quality produce - albeit at an inflated price - in London, but when I think of 'farming' in Brixton all I can think of is cannabis.

Brixton Market (proper) has some good stuff there at reasonable prices, and although I haven't been to this one yet (we'll be there in a few hours though) I get the feeling it'll be a mini Borough Market which will attract people to Brixton to the market, but not really serve the average Brixtonite very well.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2009)

Hopefully most shoppers know this though. 

We go to the Kennington farmers market regularly and the stall holders are very open about the costs involved. I can't afford to do all my food shopping there but one/twice a month we stock up on butter, cheese, veg, meats, sausages and other bits. I see it as a good balance of convenience and also a treat for us so never moan at prices. I would rather stroll round in the open air chatting to the stallholders and buy a great loaf of bread for £2 than battle through a supermarket to get an inferior one for a £1, the banter alone is worth the cost.


----------



## miss minnie (Sep 20, 2009)

Brixton farmer's market was much better than I expected last week.  No over-priced olive stall, great variety of baked goods, meat, cheese, veg and... pot plants!  It had a good enough mix of basic-but-good-quality (veg, sausages, burgers etc.) and specialty/treats to warrant a weekly visit.  I won't be dropping the supermarkets/regular market completely.

Last week I bought:

4 venison burgers £4
organic salad leaves £1.50
buffalo cheese £2.20
large seed bread £2.80
bag of (8) apples £2
spring onions 50p
sausage roll w sage/onion £2 (luxury impulse buy, mmmm gorgeous it was) 


I bought the leaves, cheese and apples after sampling, they really were so delicious I had to have some.  I don't consider the above prices to be much higher than M&S (Brixton branch of which does roaring trade btw).  Absolutely none of it went to waste, every morsel was eaten. 

I thought that the tiny chicken breasts on sale were very expensive although they were probably very good.

On my menu today is squash - there was a huge variety and its not something offered in the regular market or local supermarkets.  Will venture out soonish with a small list... and maybe pop up again near closing time to check if any bargains are going.

The local cafes seemed to be doing well out of the market, their tables were fairly well populated for a Sunday morning.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2009)

miss minnie said:


> 4 venison burgers £4





May be popping down there later


----------



## ajdown (Sep 20, 2009)

Looks a fairly reasonable selection, we'll be down in about an hour and a bit. Look out for green and pink


----------



## brix (Sep 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Looks a fairly reasonable selection, we'll be down in about an hour and a bit. Look out for green and pink


----------



## Jonti (Sep 20, 2009)

But the London Farmers' Markets site _still_ doesn't list the Brixton Farmers' Market

http://www.lfm.org.uk/


----------



## brix (Sep 20, 2009)

Jonti said:


> But the London Farmers' Markets site _still_ doesn't list the Brixton Farmers' Market
> 
> http://www.lfm.org.uk/



Yes it does.  It gets a mention on the home page and is listed in the drop down box.


----------



## Jonti (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks!

(I think I was reloading from an old cache! )


----------



## ajdown (Sep 20, 2009)

brix said:


>



Who told you I have Irish heritage???


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2009)

just come back from there, having spent about £50 - gonna have a nice week of eating ahead
giggly pig sausages were tasty, so bought a load of those to freeze
some very nice looking steak too - i shall have one for lunch
also got some tasty looking leaves for salads 
the tomatoes looked way superior to supermarket veg
got some yummy buffalo cheese too
but best of all was courgette flowers and some cake.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2009)

oh, and i deffo saw ajdown and partner, resplendent in green and pink


----------



## ajdown (Sep 20, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> oh, and i deffo saw ajdown and partner, resplendent in green and pink



You should have introduced yourself 

We came back with
- a bag of apples
- a bag of pears
- 2 of those £2 sausage rolls that were recommended earlier in the thread
- slice of carrot cake
- goats cheese with garlic
- buffalo cheese with herbs
- A slice of Organic Somerset Cheddar
- a pack of four faggots


----------



## miss minnie (Sep 20, 2009)

Got a bit carried away and spent more this week:

1kg squash £3
large mixed rye £3
punnet of pink fir potatoes £1
goats cheese with nettles £3
8 large lamb chops £10
bag of apples £2
ok yes another one of those sausage rolls 
6 pots of herbs £9 (rosemary, thyme, sorrel, chervil, basil and corn lettuce)

Was only going to buy basil and thyme but the herb stall is only there 3rd Sunday of the month as, like a few others apparently, it rotates its location around the various markets.

Half of those chops will go in the freezer, the herbs will hopefully last a few months and I only buy one loaf of bread a week so I like it to be a good one.


----------



## katie_m (Sep 20, 2009)

We got some pork faggots too!  And corn on the cobs, and loads of growing herbs.  

Will be back next week.


----------



## ajdown (Sep 20, 2009)

Faggots go very well with mushy peas, chips and onion gravy.  None of that Mr Brains crap, no.

Having grown up in the west country, I know a good faggot when I taste it - so it'll be interesting to see how Romford's finest measure up.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 20, 2009)

Was there any fish this week?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2009)

no, they had lamb, sausage and venison/game stalls, but no fish


----------



## miss minnie (Sep 20, 2009)

Didn't see any fish.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 20, 2009)

Shame.  Was one thing I was looking forward too.


----------



## ajdown (Sep 20, 2009)

I think he didn't turn up, again.  "Next week" possibly.


----------



## Winot (Sep 20, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I think he didn't turn up, again.  "Next week" possibly.



He wasn't expected this week. This is a C&P from their round robin email from earlier in the week:

"Lots of you were asking after fish and fresh milk, so here is an update:
Christchurch rod-and-line fisherman Les Lawrence is scheduled to start at the market on the 27th September, weather permitting. Obviously, if there are gale-force winds then he will not have much to bring, but this is the same for any fisherman!"


----------



## miss minnie (Sep 20, 2009)

ooomg, what a superb lunch. with ingredients that good you really don't need to make much effort with the cooking.


----------



## fjydj (Sep 20, 2009)

the almond, orange and semolina cake was very nice, thank you cake lady!


----------



## ajdown (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm not 100% convinced the sausage rolls were worth £2 each - but it was a very, very nice sausage roll.

The goat's cheese with garlic was rather scrummy too.


----------



## linerider (Sep 21, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I'm not 100% convinced the sausage rolls were worth £2 each - but it was a very, very nice sausage roll.
> 
> The goat's cheese with garlic was rather scrummy too.



I love the goats cheese.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2009)

i thought about buying the chili goat's cheese but it looked a bit gimmicky
the cake with the raspberry icing topping was amazing.
and the courgette flowers were incredible when stuffed with ricotta, basil and thyme and fried in tempura - definitely gonna get those again


----------



## miss minnie (Sep 21, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I'm not 100% convinced the sausage rolls were worth £2 each - but it was a very, very nice sausage roll.


They weren't as good as the the week before, bit soggy and less sagey. 

The god of waistlines was smiling on me, no danger of a habit now


----------



## Londonfarmers (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi all,

We're very glad the new market has caused all this discussion - that's great to see. Thankyou to the editor, also, for putting up those great photographs

The good news this weekend is that we have a fisherman at the market this weekend! I spoke to him earlier today, and he confirmed his attendance - he will be bringing with him, amongst other things, loads of mackerel (it's just coming to the end of the South Coast mackerel season), Dover sole, skate wings, a small amount of sea bass, crab, lobster, clams, oysters and cockles.

I will post as a separate message the email I sent out to the customers on our mailing list a few minutes ago.

Enjoy the market,

Arthur (London Farmers' Markets)


----------



## Londonfarmers (Sep 25, 2009)

Dear customers,

This weekend, we are pleased to introduce to you fisherman Les Lawrence, aka Christchurch Line-Caught Fish, who will be making his first appearance at the Brixton Farmers' Market on Sunday.

Les is a day-boat fisherman from Dorset who is fully committed to sustainable fishing practices. Les's traditional rod-and-line fishing techniques mean that he is able to ensure minimum wastage - no dead fish are thrown back in the sea, and all that he catches (hopefully) goes straight to the bellies of his fish-loving London customers.

Les only started selling his wares on London markets less than a year ago, and has swiftly built up a cult following in South Kensington, where he has been selling his fish for many months now - everyone has really taken to his produce as soon as they have seen how fresh it is (Les brings up the catch from his previous day's fishing expeditions, something the supermarkets can only dream of). Now Les is fishing more often, and ready to bring his wares to pastures new. Brixton is his next port of call...

Les will work out a schedule after this weekend.

Also this weekend, we will have visits from the following non-weekly stalls:
Phil's Pestos and Pasta: handmade Italian-style cuisine crafted from local ingredients 
EFJ Gould : Real Cheddar cheese from Batch Farm, a traditional Shepton Mallet-based dairy 
Blooming Green: truly stunning bouquets of Kentish flowers 
Lickety Cakes: if you tasted their cakes two weeks ago, we can guarantee you'll be back! 
Corum Plants: Roz Corum is a specialist in aromatic and edible plants, and also has a fabulous range of unusual heritage apple varieties.
Enjoy the market this weekend!

Regards,

Sarah, Bonnie, Louise, Cheryl, Mark and Arthur

Brixton Farmers' Market - every Sunday 10am-2pm, Brixton Station Road
Tel. 020 7833 0338
www.lfm.org.uk

11 O' Donnell Court
Brunswick Centre
London
WC1N 1NY

We Grow It
We Sell It


----------



## ajdown (Sep 27, 2009)

Looking forward to checking out the fish later, and no doubt coming away with a full bag having spent far more than we really wanted to but just had to.


----------



## miss minnie (Sep 27, 2009)

The fisherman cometh.. with lots of *live* things in buckets.

The Giggly Pig has young male groupies... I guess that the pretty young girl cooking hot spicy sausages is irresistible.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 27, 2009)

got me some sausages

and some bread


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 27, 2009)

I got lamb pasties, hogget shanks, pink fir apple potatoes and some smoked mackerel off Les


----------



## miss minnie (Sep 27, 2009)

Ooh, snap... pink fir potatoes are just about to come out of the oven... I only ever had them in salads until last week when I baked some and now I'm addicted.


----------



## Ol Nick (Sep 27, 2009)

World's best mackerel. £5/kg


----------



## Winot (Sep 27, 2009)

Ol Nick said:


> World's best mackerel. £5/kg



The sole were superb too, but I only realised when I got them home that they hadn't been descaled - an annoyingly time-consuming job for an amateur.  I hope he offers a cleaning service otherwise I'll be back to LS Mash (although his shellfish looked great too).


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 27, 2009)

hummm  the old post office bakery is a bit so so... i've had good bread from there  but  the baguette i got today was  not very good...   as in  sorta supermarket level


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 27, 2009)

Winot said:


> The sole were superb too, but I only realised when I got them home that they hadn't been descaled - an annoyingly time-consuming job for an amateur.  I hope he offers a cleaning service otherwise I'll be back to LS Mash (although his shellfish looked great too).



What shellfish did he have?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2009)

i couldn't be there today cos of work and asked my flatmate to get me some fish but there were only 3 tiddlers of mackerel left when he got there. gutted. all i got out of today was some spuds and some tomatoes.
i may miss out next week too, cos i'm going out clubbing on saturday.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 28, 2009)

Anyone notice what kind of apples they had there? 
I NEED some Laxton Supremes.
I must pop down to the next one and see.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 28, 2009)

All that is missing from this thread and i have tracked it,
Is the Archers theme tune.

It's shocking what people post/boast about spending there on a sunday.
(Almost competitive.)

I'm broadly in favour of this additional day in the market and despite my best efforts,have yet to visit.
Only made aware of it's existence via this thread.

It's beginning to annoy me,this thread.
(My initial thoughts were...."wow this could be really good for Brixton.")

I would like to see the regular market supported to the same extent this "Farmers Market" has been.

Different horses for different courses ?

If this "Farmers Market" cannot cater for people on low incomes then.........
I suspect at some point this "Farmers Market" will also become a "has been."
(And Urbanites can look fondly back at it.)

Has anyone spent a Brixton £ at this "Farmers Market" ?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 28, 2009)

i walk through the regular market a lot   and i think  90% of the time it's not for me...l. admitedl;y i prolly should at trhe least get familier with a decent bucher    but thats about it


this  market feels a littl;.e special  so pulls a little special effort out of me   even though  that onbly equated to 3 packs of soss  and some not great bread


----------



## miss minnie (Sep 28, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> It's shocking what people post/boast about spending there on a sunday.
> (Almost competitive.)


I think you have missed the point of the price-posting.  It was to show that there is value for money at this market.  There is also expensive stuff that I view as "treats".  Dirt cheap it ain't but we don't need more dirt cheap, there is plenty of that in the regular market.

This farmer's market is also providing some stuff that is not catered for at the regular market.


----------



## miss minnie (Sep 28, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> If this "Farmers Market" cannot cater for people on low incomes then.........
> I suspect at some point this "Farmers Market" will also become a "has been."


By your logic Marks and Spencer should have closed down by now whereas it has thrived for decades in Brixton.


----------



## Winot (Sep 28, 2009)

xsunnysuex said:


> What shellfish did he have?



Oysters
Cockles
Palourdes clams

yum yum


----------



## Winot (Sep 28, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i couldn't be there today cos of work and asked my flatmate to get me some fish but there were only 3 tiddlers of mackerel left when he got there. gutted.



Aah, but were they (see above).


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2009)

Winot said:


> Aah, but were they (see above).



i think you have to get there early


----------



## tarannau (Sep 28, 2009)

He had scallops and oysters until the bitter end as well.

Bit disappointed by the farmers market this week. The produce wasn't quite as good and the variety slightly lacking. Still some nice stuff there, but some of the plants looked tired and the nigh-on £4 a little pot of pesto man was irritating. Some of the traders were bemoaning the lack of buyers last week and it just felt a little flat.

I've still reservations over it being on a separate site and day to the rest of the market. It just seems a huge wasted opportunity - it's an event which could really complement the existing offering and offer 'synergies' to make marketing bods wet themselves. Instead we've got little silo'ed off sites  -from Brixton Bazaar on KFC corner to a Sunday offering, all set away from the bustle of the indoor markets and Electric Avenue. It does feel slightly divisive as a separate entity, whereas it could be a central part of regenerating the market area as a whole.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2009)

my flatmate tells me lies!


----------



## tarannau (Sep 28, 2009)

He didn't have too much left to be fair. Aside from the aforementioned things in shells, he had three little crustaceans left in a big polystyrene box when I went past. His sign only mentioned lobsters, but these things were the size of a sickly king prawn. I half meant to ask what they were (and never got round to it)


----------



## miss minnie (Sep 28, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Bit disappointed by the farmers market this week. The produce wasn't quite as good and the variety slightly lacking. Still some nice stuff there, but some of the plants looked tired and the nigh-on £4 a little pot of pesto man was irritating. Some of the traders were bemoaning the lack of buyers last week and it just felt a little flat.


The vendors seem to move around quite a lot, I think we will find that some will only be with us once a month.  I don't think I've seen the same plant stall twice yet.

The pasta/pesto was too expensive for sure, don't see that stall lasting too long.

Speaking of variety, I noted that there was about 7 different types of cauliflower, most of them 2 for a £1.  I didn't even know you could get orange caulis.  5 variety of cabbage, 3 of them @ 2 / £1.  Never heard of black cabbage.  This particular stall doesn't seem to be organic, which is fine, I hope its one that survives as imo it offers good value for money.  It would probably do fine alongside regular market stalls.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 28, 2009)

It's a shame that I don't like Cauliflower then. It's only really cheapness (we get seasonal gluts) and hefty amounts of cheese sauce that convince me to choose it over broccoli


I really wanted a better selection of maincrop potatoes, but there hasn't been much there so far. I've also enjoyed the Pink Fir Apples, but sometimes you crave a big fluffy roastie on Sunday.

I don't want to sound cynical - there's some genuinely good stuff down there at reasonable prices - but it does become a bit of an either/or decision with the 'ordinary' Saturday market for me.  You can only buy so much stuff or want to shop so often on your precious weekend and it'd be much nicer to have a more comprehensive selection on offer rather than having to try and second guess what might be available on either day. I'm a far more committed shopper (for food) than most, but I'd be more overwhelming positive if I didn't feel the two day market set up led to competition and spend possibly being diverted away from the main market.


----------



## miss minnie (Sep 28, 2009)

tarannau said:


> I don't want to sound cynical - there's some genuinely good stuff down there at reasonable prices - but it does become a bit of an either/or decision with the 'ordinary' Saturday market for me.  You can only buy so much stuff or want to shop so often on your precious weekend and it'd be much nicer to have a more comprehensive selection on offer rather than having to try and second guess what might be available on either day. I'm a far more committed shopper (for food) than most, but I'd be more overwhelming positive if I didn't feel the two day market set up led to competition and spend possibly being diverted away from the main market.


It is the nature of seasonal fare that both the availability and quality vary.  To be certain that you can get what you want when you want it and that the quality doesn't vary... supermarkets.

The main market could do with a shake up tbh, it has become bland and boring.  Sure there is a lot of staple produce that can feed you well on a budget, and now there are some "speciality and organic" places opening in the arcades which imo are too exclusive and expensive, but it would benefit from some in-between stuff though, such as the veg stall I mentioned.  No regular market stall sells those varieties but there is nothing to stop one sourcing them and competing.  I might spend more at the regular market if there were some more variety.  

It always seems like Brixton market has huge variety but imo get in there and you find a lot of stalls selling the same stuff.  Very little choice in potato varieties, onions, one kind of squash/cauli/cabbage only.

I will continue to buy my fish from the regular market, I have never bought what passes for meat from the regular so I would prefer to get it from the farmer's.  I will never give up the local deli on Atlantic but the odd bit of different cheese from the farmer's is welcome.  The Cyprus potatoes from the deli are one of my faves and their herbs are good value.  There is still lots I will buy from the regular market, if the regular incorporated some of the farmer's produce it would be fantastic and I would spend more there, so I hope the farmer's give them a run for their money tbh.

Is Iceland taking Brixton pounds?  How about the pound/99p shop?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 28, 2009)

miss minnie said:


> By your logic Marks and Spencer should have closed down by now whereas it has thrived for decades in Brixton.



Comparing a new day at a local market with a well established multi-national is as fruitless a pursuit as comparing apples with oranges.


----------



## miss minnie (Sep 28, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Comparing a new day at a local market with a well established multi-national is as fruitless a pursuit as comparing apples with oranges.



You said: 


> If this "Farmers Market" cannot cater for people on low incomes then.........
> I suspect at some point this "Farmers Market" will also become a "has been."


I was pointing out that Marks and Spencers does not cater for people on low incomes and yet it thrives.  

Btw, M&S was a bit of a dead horse in the 80s.  It's food department specialised in Jewish fare.  It had to figure a few things out before it took off here.  It didn't lower its prices, but it at least offered the things that people wanted.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 28, 2009)

miss minnie said:


> Btw, M&S was a bit of a dead horse in the 80s.  It's food department specialised in Jewish fare.


Eh? I don't remember that at all. It was one of the only places in the UK that sold Bath Chap (sadly it doesn't anymore) which can in no way be described as Kosher (cured cheeks and tongue of pork).


----------



## miss minnie (Sep 28, 2009)

You don't recall all the shelves with matzoh and tins of gefilte etc.?  All dried/tinned stuff, but more of that than almost anything else.  Was a bizarre variety of foodstuffs in that shop at the time.


----------



## Ol Nick (Oct 4, 2009)

The fisherpeople were back again. There is nowhere else in London that does genuinely fresh fish at their prices.

Also I noticed the Brixton Bazaar outside KFC. Looks like Sunday is the new Wednesday in SW9.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 4, 2009)

Where is this market?  I was along atlantic road and in the main market today and didn't see them.


----------



## Ol Nick (Oct 4, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Where is this market?  I was along atlantic road and in the main market today and didn't see them.



Outside the Rec for the Farmers (and the fish-dudes) outside KFC for the Bazaar


----------



## ajdown (Oct 4, 2009)

Ol Nick said:


> Outside the Rec for the Farmers (and the fish-dudes) outside KFC for the Bazaar



10am - 2pm for the farmers market, I believe.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 4, 2009)

Ah.  Twas after 2pm.


----------



## Ol Nick (Oct 5, 2009)

After 2pm all the pumpkins turn into Transit vans and they leave.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 5, 2009)

miss minnie said:


> You don't recall all the shelves with matzoh and tins of gefilte etc.?  All dried/tinned stuff, but more of that than almost anything else.  Was a bizarre variety of foodstuffs in that shop at the time.


No I can't say I do particularly. Tesco always had a kosher bit when it was in Popes Road. I mainly bought underwear, meringues and tins of biscuits in Marks then. There was a bigger Jewish population until the exodus to Streatham and beyond so there was generally more kosher food. When I moved to Brixton there were a couple of NF and BNP pubs.  Admittedly tiny little enclaves but I certainly remember anti-Semitic graffiti. I don't know whether that was a factor.


----------



## miss minnie (Oct 5, 2009)

Twas 83/84 I'm thinking of, the shop looked almost empty in those days, I can remember footsteps "echoed" around and it always seemed dark.  The tiny food dept was at the back, couldn't have been more than half a dozen small banks of shelves and a couple of fridges/freezers, so a set of shelves filled with only Jewish foodstuffs stood out in my mind as "speciality".


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 5, 2009)

Mash the fishmonger always had kosher smoked salmon until very recently. I think it was really just that there was a bigger Jewish population. Brixton's MP was Jewish too (iirc Marcus Lipton was MP from 1945 to 1978 or 9). I can't remember when the synagogue on Effra Road closed. Anyway, I think it was a general demographic thing.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 5, 2009)

Went for the first time on Sunday and thought there was a good selection of stuff and some bargains to be had.

I got some very nice clams from the fish guy and will buy scallops next time.  £8 for a dozen is a very good price, especially for diver scallops.  Also got two lamb shoulders, some rump steak and some rib-eyes for a bargainous £20.  The apples were gorgeous if a bit pricey and I also got some Kentish cobnuts, goat's cheese and some nice-looking veg.  I'm going to cancel my Riverford veg box for a bit and go to the market instead. 

I do agree with Spark and tarranau though that trade at the general market may be affected.  Having said that, it looked like a very different crowd of people, and a lot of them were brought out by the nice weather.


----------



## evilkitty (Oct 6, 2009)

I got some great stuff on Sunday: a yummy brill at a bargain price, some mussels which I'm about to chuck in a pan, venison sausages, apples and fabulous veg (black cabbage, a purple cauli, an aubergine etc etc).  Missed the cobnuts...*sulk*...I loves a cobnut I does. 

Also some cake from the cake lady - I took it up to my Dad's for tea and he loved it.

Too many bloody buggies though...and croc sandals.  Say no more.

kitty


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 6, 2009)

I bought some very nice veg there indeed.  We got a good bargain on a bunch of stuff and I cooked it up last night - so so tasty.  Got some cherry toms that were just divine and some really nice green beans.  If the veg is always that good I think I'll go down there fairly often.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 6, 2009)

Got lovely cherry toms as well. It was close to 2 by the time we got there, so not much left, but all the stallholders were knocking a pound or so off or rounding down prices. Got a gorgeous chicken as well.


----------



## Choc (Oct 6, 2009)

bah!

i am leaving brixton and there comes a farmers market!

i love a farmers market and always had to go to oval which meant an unpleasant cycle ride!


----------



## colacubes (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm actually going to be around this Sunday to check out the farmers market.  Is it wrong that I'm more than a bit excited about this?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 6, 2009)

Nope 
ShiftyJunior and I went to it last week and it was nice. Can't say I was overly impressed but we got some nice eggs and some cake. Pretty flowers too.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 6, 2009)

nipsla said:


> I'm actually going to be around this Sunday to check out the farmers market.  Is it wrong that I'm more than a bit excited about this?



I was kind of hoping to bump into you there last Sunday with a view to a quick drink in the pub ('cos I know you're easily persuaded in that direction!)...  may see you this Sunday though as I'm hoping to go back for some more of those cherry tomatoes which I'm sad to have just polished off for my dinner.  ETA - except I've just remembered I'm going for another round of "afternoon tea" this Sunday so might have to send the boy to do the shopping - which will mean large amounts of meat!


----------



## ajdown (Oct 6, 2009)

nipsla said:


> I'm actually going to be around this Sunday to check out the farmers market.  Is it wrong that I'm more than a bit excited about this?



Not at all.  I expect we'll be round there at some point as well, but don't let that put you off.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 6, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Not at all.  I expect we'll be round there at some point as well, but don't let that put you off.



You are such an Eeyore   And I say that in an affectionate way you grumpy sod!


----------



## linerider (Oct 6, 2009)

ajdown said:


> 10am - 2pm for the farmers market, I believe.


10am-6pm for the Brixton Bazaar.The organic greengrocer is a top bloke.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2009)

what's the brixton bazaar?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 6, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> I was kind of hoping to bump into you there last Sunday with a view to a quick drink in the pub ('cos I know you're easily persuaded in that direction!)...  may see you this Sunday though as I'm hoping to go back for some more of those cherry tomatoes which I'm sad to have just polished off for my dinner.  ETA - except I've just remembered I'm going for another round of "afternoon tea" this Sunday so might have to send the boy to do the shopping - which will mean large amounts of meat!



I was at Blenheim Palace watching memespring in a Brompton race   I've actually not been drinking for the last 3 weeks so I can have rocking Lime and Soda with you when I see you next


----------



## tarannau (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, we had a fine pie from there this weekend. One hefty steak, mushrooms and wine number that you really couldn't fault on the generously filled front. Made up a fine lazy Monday evening meal. Indulged in some courgette flowers as well. which were lovely as you'd expect. And plenty of decent veg bits, including a whopping Crown Prince Squash.

In fact I was so laden down with goodies that I fairly struggled home that day, which is a positive sign of sorts I guess. I now feel duty bound to splurge an equally hefty amount on Saturday to keep the old crew sweet.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 7, 2009)

I missed the courgette flowers.  

GG: were the cherry tomatoes from the dedicated tomato stall?  I bought some "heirloom" toms there which were pricey but not that impressive.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 7, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> what's the brixton bazaar?



Group of Stalls outside KFC.


----------



## linerider (Oct 7, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> what's the brixton bazaar?



It's called Brixton's Bazaar.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2009)

is that what the french stalls are called? or is that something else?


----------



## tarannau (Oct 7, 2009)

Y'see when I hear Brixton Bazaar I think of live chickens, fabrics and fine rugs to barter over. Instead we get a few stalls on KFC corner selling organic bread, some small apples and overpriced patties at a premium. It's a crushing disappointment, even if there are the odd few good items.

At the risk of sounding like a stuck record, do we really need all these different spread out markets? We've got two main market strips that are underpopulated and struggling, yet there's a seeming push to open up more stalls at different locations that help draw people away from Electric Av and its surrounds.  I don't understand the logic of why we need new market areas and differentiated branding tbh - the cynical side me almost fears its a deliberate ploy from the council to undermine the existing traders and hinder the business case for a proper market redevelopment. 

And where can our caterwauling Christians be expected to stand now eh?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2009)

ahem, WHAT DOES BRIXTON'S BAZAAR SELL?


----------



## tarannau (Oct 7, 2009)

See above. Bread (vegan cajun stuff iirc), some decentish if small organic veg and a bog standard West Indian place that sells food at a premium over nearby, better suppliers. I haven't seen the sausage man for a while.

Like, use your eyes dude.


----------



## Onket (Oct 7, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> ahem, WHAT DOES BRIXTON'S BAZAAR SELL?



This-



tarannau said:


> we get a few stalls on KFC corner selling organic bread, some small apples and overpriced patties at a premium. It's a crushing disappointment, even if there are the odd few good items.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2009)

tarannau said:


> See above. Bread (vegan cajun stuff iirc), some decentish if small organic veg and a bog standard West Indian place that sells food at a premium over nearby, better suppliers. I haven't seen the sausage man for a while.
> 
> Like, use your eyes dude.



thank you. i thought you were talking about another stall


----------



## tarannau (Oct 7, 2009)

It's not bad fwiw, just a bit underwhelming in isolation and unnecessarily separate ifykwim. Anyone know the logic behind setting up yet another market?


----------



## Winot (Oct 7, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Anyone know the logic behind setting up yet another market?



My guess would be that the new markets don't want to be associated with what is perceived as a down-market [sic] brand.  Although less cynically it's entirely possible that a lot of the stalls in the farmers' market are busy at other markets on a Saturday.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 7, 2009)

I can understand that reasoning more with the Farmers Market, which is a separately run organisation which I would guess shares stallholders with the Oval Farmers Market on Saturday. I don't particularly agree with the separation - they're fairly  different offerings that would seem to complement each other in many ways - but it's more understandable

But Brixton's Bazaar is different. It's a piddly little offering that could easily be encompassed in the existing gaps within the market. It 'boasts' businesses like Negril, which certainly wouldn't be out of keeping with the existing offering, and they're strong enough operations to achieve stand out in the existing market. 

I can't help feeling that, if I was an existing trader down Electric Avenue, that I'd feel let down. You're a long established market that's seen better days and is need of support, willing for enhancements to be made. Instead the council allows not one, but two separately branded markets to open up very near you, including a small offering on one of the most prominent spots in Brixton at the same peak time. It's potentially a bit divisive at the least


----------



## Onket (Oct 7, 2009)

tarannau said:


> It's potentially a bit divisive at the least



Yep. I wouldn't have put 'potentially' in there either.

Farmer's markets aren't aimed at most people who currently shop at markets though, are they?


----------



## tarannau (Oct 7, 2009)

Why not? I can guarantee I see some of the same faces down all of them. There's a decent crossover already - people who like food and supporting local business. It's a bit sad that they're likely to feel torn between the different offerings, or at least I know I am.

Brixton's main market is disappointing at the moment for a huge number of reasons. Perhaps most prominently vast underinvestment and a lack of confidence from the existing traders, coupled with (I'm told) much worst supply and produce coming from their wholesalers to encourage a kind of bargain basement, low risk approach. There's some fine stuff in there, but too much of the same old guff too. It feels stagnant and unloved in the main.

But for all their flaws, the traditional markets still remain the heart of Brixton, a differentiator and defence against the bland chain store model of many a High St. I do worry about these additions, as likeable as they are to me, heaping further damage on the existing setups and disillusionment on behalf of the traders.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 7, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Y'see when I hear Brixton Bazaar I think of live chickens, fabrics and fine rugs to barter over. Instead we get a few stalls on KFC corner selling organic bread, some small apples and overpriced patties at a premium. It's a crushing disappointment, even if there are the odd few good items.
> 
> At the risk of sounding like a stuck record, do we really need all these different spread out markets? We've got two main market strips that are underpopulated and struggling, yet there's a seeming push to open up more stalls at different locations that help draw people away from Electric Av and its surrounds.  I don't understand the logic of why we need new market areas and differentiated branding tbh - the cynical side me almost fears its a deliberate ploy from the council to undermine the existing traders and hinder the business case for a proper market redevelopment.
> 
> And where can our caterwauling Christians be expected to stand now eh?




I agree with the tarannausaurus. 




Perhaps a day of mourning would be appropriate.


----------



## Onket (Oct 7, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Why not? I can guarantee I see some of the same faces down all of them. There's a decent crossover already - people who like food and supporting local business. It's a bit sad that they're likely to feel torn between the different offerings, or at least I know I am.



Price isn't comparable, for a start.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 7, 2009)

I think you are right to worry - it is quite likely that people will spend less in the regular market as a result of the weekend farmer's market.  I presume that part of the reason they are not in the market proper is that they do not want to pay rent for the entire week.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 7, 2009)

Onket said:


> Price isn't comparable, for a start.




Some of the prices at the farmer's market are quite keen, especially for meat and fish, and the veg is of much better quality, on the whole.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 7, 2009)

Have you been to the Farmer's market Onket. I think you may be surprised. 

Things like heads of broccoli (2 heads for a quid) and sweetcorn (4 cobs for a squid) are comparable with the 'ordinary' market, as are a host of other items including squashes and  (some) beans. The organic suppliers of the FM undercut the organics in Wild Caper quite easily om most occasions.. Equally the fish isn't prohibitively expensive compared to Mash. Some things are premium priced (eg heirloom tomatoes and courgette flowers) but it's not night and day as you'd seem to imply.


----------



## linerider (Oct 7, 2009)

tarannau said:


> But Brixton's Bazaar is different. It's a piddly little offering that could easily be encompassed in the existing gaps within the market. It 'boasts' businesses like Negril, which certainly wouldn't be out of keeping with the existing offering, and they're strong enough operations to achieve stand out in the existing market.



Brixton's Bazaar is only outside kfc until Windrush Sq is finished,when it will move over there,we also have different stalls on different days,Sunday I was next to a local artist selling sculpture.
The sausage stall is there Fridays,Saturdays and Sundays and doing very well.

Like use your eyes dude.


----------



## Onket (Oct 7, 2009)

I've been to the one in the grounds of the church next to Oval tube, and the effort outside KFC. And then Electric Ave & the stalls along the side of the railway line near Brixton Rec.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 7, 2009)

linerider said:


> Brixton's Bazaar is only outside kfc until Windrush Sq is finished,when it will move over there,we also have different stalls on different days,Sunday I was next to a local artist selling sculpture.
> The sausage stall is there Fridays,Saturdays and Sundays and doing very well.
> 
> Like use your eyes dude.



Heh. In mitigation, your honour, my skills of omnipresence aren't what they once were. I simply can't be expected to keep up with these new fangled market areas can I, although I reserve the right to poke fun at Orang, who lives bloody close to the Bazaar really. 

Out of interest, why the need and desire for a spearate space?  Who's the mover behind this, either at the council or beyond? I've got nothing against the Bazaar, but it seems a potentially harmful addition to Brixton as a whole. I'd like a more integrated approach and an overhaul of the market area, not the council finding new uses for their new square which might harm the existing businesses.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Heh. In mitigation, your honour, my skills of omnipresence aren't what they once were. I simply can't be expected to keep up with these new fangled market areas can I, although I reserve the right to poke fun at Orang, who lives bloody close to the Bazaar really.


hey, i work every other weekend and hardly get a chance to go have a look as i'm often in another part of town or in bed on the other weekends.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 7, 2009)

<Shakes head in paternal manner>
The youth of today and their excuses...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2009)

tarannau said:


> <Shakes head in paternal manner>
> The youth of today and their excesses...



corrected


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm a little confused about the separate markets thing.  I can understand that the farmer's market is on Sundays so it's not directly in competition with the everyday market _per se_.  I'm confused because I had quite a long discussion at the Country Show with this woman from this lot:

http://www.peoplessupermarket.org/home/

They are wanting to open up in Brixton but she said there were issues with opening centrally as there are very strict controls about allowing any new businesses which may detract from the market.

Just throwing that out there really.


----------



## linerider (Oct 7, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Heh. In mitigation, your honour, my skills of omnipresence aren't what they once were. I simply can't be expected to keep up with these new fangled market areas can I, although I reserve the right to poke fun at Orang, who lives bloody close to the Bazaar really.
> 
> Out of interest, why the need and desire for a spearate space?  Who's the mover behind this, either at the council or beyond? I've got nothing against the Bazaar, but it seems a potentially harmful addition to Brixton as a whole. I'd like a more integrated approach and an overhaul of the market area, not the council finding new uses for their new square which might harm the existing businesses.



I think the council wants to change the image of the corner and give a focus for the new space outside the Ritzy,we maybe a little way away from the main market,but it is only 30 seconds walk.
Between us and the farmers market we are bringing people into central Brixton at weekends who wouldn't normally be there,so the knock on affect should be good for everyone.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 8, 2009)

I'd like to share your sunny optimism, but it seems a bit of a logical stretch to me. With the greatest of respect I'd be surprised if anything other than an absolutely minuscule proportion of people buying stuff from Brixton Bazaar have been specifically drawn into Brixton by its charms. I'd even say the same's true of the Farmers Market a large extent - it's likely to be mainly locals already interested in decent food attending, not a new segment of happy shoppers coming in from far and wide.  I may have known about the Oval Farmers Market and the French affair in Clapham for example, but I very rarely would make a specific trip over there.

And yep, it's only 30 seconds, but you've got a prime spot and people are lazy. How else can you explain the premium whacked on, for example, the ordinary patties from one of the Bazaar stands - they're 30p more than pretty much everywhere else for a an unassuming patty, microwaved badly. I'd wager it's the convenience of having the thing right without moving from the bus stop more than anything else.

I'd like to believe that the new markets are bringing plenty of new customers in and are boosting the independent sector. And indeed they probably are having some positive effects, but I also suspect there's a hefty amount of cannibalisation and diverted spend away from existing businesses too. The balance seems wrong imo


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2009)

i think you may be wrong about the first paragraph, tarrannau - people do travel to get nice food - i know i do


----------



## tarannau (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't doubt folks travel for nice food OU, but I would argue that (in particular) Brixton Bazaar and even the Farmers Market aren't really sufficient incentive to drive visits from outside of the area by themselves. We've fairly surrounded by equivalent Farmers Markets in the more prosperous surrounds, plus there's the 300lb gorilla that is Borough a short hop on the tube away. Brixton Bazaar's likeable enough, but the fact that it's on 3 days a week a few corners away from you and you've barely noticed it doesn't suggest that it's a must-visit attraction for far and wide. It's just got a few nice bits across a few stalls.

I'll take a specific trip to the Farmers Market because I'm a committed local gannet and its nearby, but I'm aware it's often at the cost of some of other purchases I'd have made elsewhere in the market and locally.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2009)

well, i cycle up to oval, clapham, northcote road, east dulwich, herne hill and borough for one!


----------



## tarannau (Oct 8, 2009)

Me too, albeit I swap the cycle for public transport. But I don't think we're particularly representative of the norm, nor are we new customers being drawn into Brixton by these new affairs - we already live here.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 8, 2009)

How would one go about getting a stall on the Bazaar? Anyone know??


----------



## miss minnie (Oct 8, 2009)

Oval market offers a tiny range, Borough is too expensive, crowded with tourists and in any case is overrun with building work atm, neither open on a Sunday.  So possibly Oval, Kennington and North Clapham residents might make the journey to Brixton.

Not familiar with what Clapham or the south offers or what other markets are open on Sundays.  

Public transport on Sunday might be prohibitive for many, but lots of people will travel to potter around a Sunday market.

I could imagine the Brixton Sunday market stretching further down and more 2nd hand/clothes stalls etc. opening, with cafes, music and street food it could become the Camden of the south.  Not saying its necessarily desirable but there is the room and the transport links.  Who knows, maybe the arcades might eventually open on a Sunday.  

I can imagine that if the area is seen to be a Sunday draw the regular market would want a slice of the action.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 8, 2009)

Kanda said:


> How would one go about getting a stall on the Bazaar? Anyone know??




PM linerider.  He'll probably be able to find out.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 8, 2009)

Please, God, don't let it become the Camden of the South.   

Minnie: there's a Sunday market in Abbeville Rd in Clapham South so I doubt Claphamites will be coming down to Brixton to shop.  

In other news, we just had a gorgeous salad for lunch using farmer's market produce - oak leaf lettuce, amazing apples, goat's cheese and cob nuts.  With homemade sourdough, which is a lot better than the stuff I tasted at the market.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2009)

what are these cob nuts? never heard of them til this thread


----------



## tarannau (Oct 8, 2009)

They're like a British hazlenut, one if not the only nut which grows natively. 

They're a bit meh tbh. It's a shame we can't grow cashews or pistachios


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2009)

are they normal nuts then? crunchy rather than soft?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 8, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> are they normal nuts then? crunchy rather than soft?



I think they're delicious - they're eaten "young" and so have a mild, sweet flavour.  Only available for a short time in the Autumn.


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2009)

Cob nuts are lovely!


----------



## innit (Oct 8, 2009)

i thought cob nuts were just hazelnuts going by their dialect name?  beech nuts are also native to the south of england.


----------



## linerider (Oct 8, 2009)

Kanda said:


> How would one go about getting a stall on the Bazaar? Anyone know??



Talk to the people who run the homemade burger stall or if you can't make it down let me know and I'll get you their number.


----------



## Londonfarmers (Oct 14, 2009)

*Brixton Farmers' Market*

Hi all,

We're reading all your comments with great interest. Being the organisers it's always good to know your thoughts and feelings.

First of all, if you'd like to know anything about the market or you'd like to be kept updated with who comes when, sign up for our email updates at
info@lfm.org.uk
we don't pass on your details or send you anything else.

Two plant stalls have attended the market. It's now the end of the season and they'll be back next year. In the meantime if we can find nurseries which specialise in bulbs we'll get them along.

Fish - glad that Les has been so well received. He will hopefully now be sharing the market with another fish seller from this w/e so they'll be taking it in turns to attend.

Re. being on Brixton Station Road; It's what was offered to us. We need a certain amount of space and it simply isn't available to us anywhere else and on any other day. We've been told that there's a possibility of moving us to the new square outside the Ritzy when it's finished. 

From the postcodes of people who have signed up to receive emails, it looks as if you all come from within the Brixton area. We do have a smaller farmers' market in Clapham; People who live in Clapham use it rather than Brixton it seems. Shops, restaurants, cafes, other market stalls that open at the same time as our farmers' markets often report a surge in income as people who shop at the market will stay in the area to continue to shop/eat/drink. We hope that happens in Brixton. 

Brixton pound; All of our managers are involved with Transition Town Brixton and are as keen as I am to work out a way of the market taking the Brixton Pound. Already a few stalls are offering them in change and I hope it increases. 

If you buy a product, you don't like it and can tell us why, let us know! We always pass feedback onto stalls. Similarly if you've been to the market and think that there's something missing let us know. We work hard to find producers we think provide good value, high quality products and we visit every farmer, fisherman and producer before they attend.

Cobnuts are very British - if you've never tried them get down to the market whilst they're still in season. Try roasting them and sprinkling with salt or sugar...(shell them first!) 
http://www.cobnuts.co.uk/recipes.htm

Thanks for supporting the market,

Cheryl
London Farmers' Markets


----------



## miss minnie (Oct 14, 2009)

Londonfarmers said:


> Re. being on Brixton Station Road; It's what was offered to us. We need a certain amount of space and it simply isn't available to us anywhere else and on any other day. We've been told that there's a possibility of moving us to the new square outside the Ritzy when it's finished.


Noooo!


----------



## ajdown (Oct 14, 2009)

I like the Farmers Market but I can't afford to spend what I'd like to every week, it's as simple as that really.  So I just get a couple of things, if I happen to be free on Sunday morning, and make do with Sainsburys or Iceland for the rest of my weekly needs.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 14, 2009)

miss minnie said:


> Noooo!



that's sounds like a better location


----------



## tarannau (Oct 14, 2009)

Not convinced by a relocation tbh - if one of the perceived benefits is a knock-on effect to local businesses, the new Windrush is a bit cut off from everywhere with the exception of the Ritzy. I'd prefer Station Rd and surrounds to benefit really, preferably opening up a big chunk of more regular stalls at the same time.


----------



## miss minnie (Oct 14, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> that's sounds like a better location


Aye, more convenient for Claphamites.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 14, 2009)

miss minnie said:


> Aye, more convenient for Claphamites.



eh?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 14, 2009)

If you buy a product, you don't like it and can tell us why, let us know! We always pass feedback onto stalls. 

I thought the pasta that was there last Sunday was very below average. We got some ravioli and the pasta was super thick and not much filling.

Everything else I've had has been top.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 14, 2009)

I thought the flowers I bought from the first stall, with the vegetables on were lovely. Quite cheap and they lasted for about two weeks, pretty things they were too.
Cake was overpriced and not as nice as the overpriced cake I can get at the Oval Farmers market
Plant man was very nice.


----------



## Londonfarmers (Oct 16, 2009)

*fishy business*

Hi all,

Here's the email I just sent out to our mailing list, about what's happening at the farmers' market this Sunday:

Dear customers,

This weekend, we have another new stall to introduce to you.

Vicki Ballington and Vince Flowers, aka Channel Fish, are small-scale fishermen from the Brighton coast. They have built up a strong reputation for the immaculate freshness of their fish, over many years of selling on London markets. Their range varies according to the week's catch, so we can never say for certain what they'll have - just that it will be fresh! It's been fine fishing weather on the South coast this week, so you can expect to see a decent haul. Les Lawrence, of Christchurch Fish, will be back next week.

Fans of Cheddar cheese and farmhouse butter will also be happy to know that Greens of Glastonbury have now agreed to attend the market every week except the 4th Sunday of each month, when EFJ Gould Cheesemakers will be attending instead.

Gardeners look out! - it's the last week of Little Coppice Nursery's season this weekend, so time to stock up on their fine range of biodynamically-grown perennials. They are good value, offering 3 perennials for £10 (or even B£10!!). Also be sure to look out for Perry Cook, of Cookoo Box Nursery, as he will be finishing for the end of his season soon too. Perry has an amazing array of chilli plants, herbs and living salads from his Kentish nursery.

Enjoy the market this weekend.

Regards,

Sarah, Louise, Mark, Bonnie, Cheryl, Mark and Arthur

Brixton Farmers' Market - every Sunday 10am-2pm on Brixton Station Road
Tel. 020 7833 0338
www.lfm.org.uk

11 O' Donnell Court
Brunswick Centre
London
WC1N 1NY

We Grow It
We Sell It


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2009)

Popped along today for some bread, cheese and salad stuff.
















http://www.urban75.org/brixton/features/brixton-farmers-market-oct2009.html


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 18, 2009)

Went for the first time today and was quite impressed. Bought a cauliflower, fir apple potatoes, an acorn squash and a small pork belly joint which all came to less than a tenner.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 18, 2009)

I went today as well and managed to spend around £20, which is quite a feat for me when it comes to food shopping.  

I got two packs of venison sausages (highly recommended by gaijinboy), some organic shin of beef, garlic, cavolo nero, little gem lettuces, fennel, purple sprouting broccoli, potatoes, apples.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 18, 2009)

We got our veg - which we have done for the last 3 weeks now.  They've been noticeably tastier and gaijinboy branched out today from the venison sos to buy some giggly pig sausages instead.  We also bought a jar of buffalo yoghurt which is our Sunday treat.    Gaijinboy is building up quite a relationship with the coffee bloke outside KFC, who's very nice.  And we bought a lovely bunch of mums for my mum.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 19, 2009)

I had some venison sausages yesterday. Fantastic.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2009)

Anyone noticed somewhere selling chorizo at the market? Or know somewhere that'll be open tomorrow where I can get some? (I'm new here )


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 7, 2009)

linerider sells em outside kfc


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2009)

Linerider the poster?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes the very same.  

(eta - not part of the farmer's market but there more often - also the fruit/veg loaves are lovely on the adjacent stall with plenty of tasters!)


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 7, 2009)

aye! he mans the sausage stall in brixton bazaar (well he does whenever i pass it)


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2009)

Ah, that must have been what I saw being packed up today, the bazaar. Nice one, I'll pop down tomorrow on my way out and we will have paella for tea  cheers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 7, 2009)

i think it's closed tomorrow bee!  don't fret though - i think i've seen them for sale in the farmers' market too


----------



## linerider (Nov 7, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Anyone noticed somewhere selling chorizo at the market? Or know somewhere that'll be open tomorrow where I can get some? (I'm new here )


I'm not working tomorrow but the stall will be there,we have classic,hot,extra hot and extra extra hot chorizo. ask for a taster


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 7, 2009)

i am happy to be wrong then! shame i'm working tomorrow - would like to try the extra extra hot chorizo


----------



## linerider (Nov 7, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i think it's closed tomorrow bee!  don't fret though - i think i've seen them for sale in the farmers' market too



NO IT'S NOT CLOSED,AT LEAST NOT AT 5.30PM WHEN I HELPED PACK UP OUR STALL.
it may be shut next friday due to work being done by the council for the new Windrush square work.
I love the farmers market and don't think we are in working against each other,but i have never seen chorizo sold there,but i'm usually in a state of heaven after buying my favourite goats cheese so might have missed it. 
there is no reason you can't get english chorizo as it does not belong to any country it is just a way of making sausage.


----------



## linerider (Nov 7, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i am happy to be wrong then! shame i'm working tomorrow - would like to try the extra extra hot chorizo


we sold so much extra extra hot in brixton and hackney today that might not be that much left.I love hot food but would rather have the extra hot myself but that's just me.and i'm known for my bad taste.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2009)

linerider said:


> I'm not working tomorrow but the stall will be there,we have classic,hot,extra hot and extra extra hot chorizo. ask for a taster


I'm not allowed any hot food at the mo  but I might get one for the boy, and a classic for the paella


----------



## linerider (Nov 7, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm not allowed any hot food at the mo  but I might get one for the boy, and a classic for the paella



try the wild boar while your there.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm a happy lady with two sausages in my bag  

I'll check out the rest of the market another week.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Nov 8, 2009)

I went today for the first time. Wasn't in a buying mood but it all looked better thank I expected. 

No oysters though


----------



## evilkitty (Nov 8, 2009)

Lickety cakes were there today.  My tummy is now very happy.  Nom.

kitty


----------



## Lovely (Nov 12, 2009)

If anyone is visiting Brixtons Bazaar this weekend Yummy Boutique will be there this Sunday (15th Nov) from 10:30am, there will be Cupcakes, Cupcakes and more Cupcakes the best seen in Brixton.


----------



## linerider (Nov 12, 2009)

Lovely said:


> If anyone is visiting Brixtons Bazaar this weekend Yummy Boutique will be there this Sunday (15th Nov) from 10:30am, there will be Cupcakes, Cupcakes and more Cupcakes the best seen in Brixton.


Not sure if I'm working but will be dropping by,so see you there.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 15, 2009)

I have to say I'm loving the farmer's market.  It really is good value for money - today I got three packs of steak mince for a fiver, and three packs of sausages plus some bacon for a tenner.  The Giggly Pig bacon is excellent, btw.  I really like the game stall as well - I keep missing out on the rabbit, unfortunately, but got a couple of pheasants this week (£7).

If there are any meat geeks out there, last week I was chatting to the Ladywell organic beef and lamb man, who was very nice, and you can order more unusual cuts from him to pick up the following week.  They also do good deals on quarter/half a lamb, if you've got a big freezer. 

The veg is also very good quality, and relatively cheap.   I am a happy, happy cook.


----------



## miss minnie (Nov 15, 2009)

There was a turkey (order for Christmas) stall today, unfairly wafting the smell of roast turkey around the place.  I won't be availing myself of their service as this year I am cooking for vegetarians. 

Slowly becoming a big fan of venison.  Have had it many times before but it was always a bit meh.  Have been experimenting with it in salads and stir fries with great success. 

Been a bit unlucky with goats cheese, although to be fair it is in the nature of real food to be variable.  A very small and very mouldy wheel turned out to contain no cheese whatsoever but the vendor was charming about replacing it when I took it back.  Unfortunately the large ash log that I was told would freeze didn't work out, despite following the instructions, it turned and was inedible after thawing. 

Couldn't believe how much a rye loaf weighs!


----------



## Smick (Nov 16, 2009)

I was quite disappointed by the farmers' market yesterday. We were there at about 11. There seemed to be a lot fewer stalls than before. It seemed pricey. Got a ciabatta from Old Post Office for £3 and was looking at sausages but they were £4.10 for 6. I know they had some good flavours but Dombey do all those gourmet sausages for less than 2 quid a packet.

I know that these stalls are often expensive to rent the pitch so they have no choice but to pass this on to the consumer but Brixton has so many great food stalls from Monday to Saturday, all offering great value, so I think these guys need to do a bit more.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 16, 2009)

The veg was good value yesterday and I can't fault the efforts of the pieman though. Difficult to fault packs of purple sprouting or 6 courgettes for a squid. Pick the seasonal stuff and it's generally not bad value

I like the flavour of Dombey's sausages, but they're cack-handedly made things ime.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Well I have gotten into the habit of going every week to get my weekly veg, some eggs, bread, sausages for gaijinboy and one treat of some kind (often Buffalo yoghurt).  I am really impressed with how much I can get for my money.  I almost always get some kind of deal on something without even asking (offcuts of cheese, big bag of mixed "less than perfect looking but delicious tasting" apples,  packed of venison sos but about 70% of the total price etc etc).  Yesterday we took advantage of the advertised later closing time (3pm) but it seemed that a few stalls had already packed up - which was a shame!


eta apple and quince crumble for dinner tonight.. yummmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Ms T (Nov 16, 2009)

Smick said:


> I was quite disappointed by the farmers' market yesterday. We were there at about 11. There seemed to be a lot fewer stalls than before. It seemed pricey. Got a ciabatta from Old Post Office for £3 and was looking at sausages but they were £4.10 for 6. I know they had some good flavours but Dombey do all those gourmet sausages for less than 2 quid a packet.
> 
> I know that these stalls are often expensive to rent the pitch so they have no choice but to pass this on to the consumer but Brixton has so many great food stalls from Monday to Saturday, all offering great value, so I think these guys need to do a bit more.



I got three packs of sausages and a pack of bacon for a tenner which is quite good value I thought.  Two packs have gone in the freezer.    The meat is generally a good price for the quality - one of the main stalls wasn't there on Sunday as they were going to a wedding.  Also no fish, presumably because it was too windy to take the boat out.


----------



## Smick (Nov 17, 2009)

I suppose we're all grown ups and can see the prices ourselves. Also, everyone has the right to make a living so I shouldn't really be complaining. It's just that I have only lived in Brixton for 8 months and am still enamoured with the shops round the market which are vibrant, good quality and inexpensive. I was living in Dublin before where style over substance is the order of the day in most things. As a result all other markets need to be pretty special to impress me!


----------



## Ol Nick (Nov 18, 2009)

Smick said:


> I am still enamoured with the shops round the market which are vibrant, good quality and inexpensive.


Really? Does that include any meat or fish shops? £5/kg at the market for incredibly fresh mackerel is pretty good.

What is a vibrant shop out of interest? "Vibrant" is usually used as more of a meaning-free journalist word.


----------



## Londonfarmers (Nov 20, 2009)

*Market update for coming Sunday*

Hi all,

We have one piece of bad news and two pieces of good news for you this weekend.

The bad news is that Oliver and Keith Dean of Ladywell Organic will no longer be able to attend the market, as they have too many irons in the fire at the moment.

The first piece of good news is that we have a fabulous new organic meat farm starting at the market this weekend - Galileo Farm from Warwickshire. They are new to selling in London, but their produce is such good quality that we have no doubt they will be a resounding success with the good people of Brixton. They are a traditional mixed farm, with a wide variety of different livestock, including geese, turkeys, chickens, beef, lamb and pork - so very few bases missed! All the produce is raised on their farm by the Peckham family - Simon, Fabienne and their children - and the care they put into their production is clear from a brief chat with either of them.

The second piece of good news is that Tony Fleck of Coombe Farm Turkeys had a fantastic first day at the market, very pleased with customers' reaction to his wafting turkey scents! If you missed him last week, you'll now get another chance to see him, on the 6th December, and place an order for your Christmas dinner.

Enjoy the market this weekend.

Sarah, Louise, Cheryl, Mark and Arthur

London Farmers' Markets


----------



## Smick (Nov 20, 2009)

Ol Nick said:


> Really? Does that include any meat or fish shops? £5/kg at the market for incredibly fresh mackerel is pretty good.
> 
> What is a vibrant shop out of interest? "Vibrant" is usually used as more of a meaning-free journalist word.



I suppose vibrant is hard to define but I think the colours, the noise and how busy they are is what makes the shops I am talking about vibrant. Walking around Brixton markets, you would be hard pushed to define which continent you are in, never mind country!

For meat and fish I find myself going to Dombey for meat. The people there are really friendly and the guy who seems to be the main butcher is good to get advice off.

I am not a massive fan of fish. I tend to stick to white fish and go to the guys beside Franco Manca. Fillets of cod, things like that although there are definitely a lot more varieties on offer than what I tend to go in for.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 20, 2009)

A shame about Ladywell Organic.  I had a good chat with them the other week and he was very helpful - said I could place orders for more unusual cuts that they don't stock as standard.


----------



## Jonti (Nov 21, 2009)

Ol Nick said:


> Really? Does that include any meat or fish shops? £5/kg at the [farmers'] market for incredibly fresh mackerel is pretty good.


Are you serious? 

There are a great many fish shops in Brixton, and in the covered arcades, selling everything from mackerel to flying fish.  Nor is the place short of butchers, both traditional and halal.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 21, 2009)

I got some rather nice mackerel from Mash, in one of the arches under the station, last weekend.  Very nice indeed.


----------



## innit (Nov 21, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I got some rather nice mackerel from Mash, in one of the arches under the station, last weekend.  Very nice indeed.



so you're willing to stray beyond Iceland as long as the stallholders are white.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 21, 2009)

innit said:


> so you're willing to stray beyond Iceland as long as the stallholders are white.



I never said I didn't, and neither is the colour of the stallholders particularly relevant.  I'll often go into the chinese supermarket in the market itself, for herbs and suchlike for example.  In fact, it's the only place round here I've ever seen Mountain Dew for sale.


----------



## Smick (Nov 21, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I never said I didn't, and neither is the colour of the stallholders particularly relevant.  I'll often go into the chinese supermarket in the market itself, for herbs and suchlike for example.  In fact, it's the only place round here I've ever seen Mountain Dew for sale.



And other crazy soft drinks. If they make Coca-Cola in Uxbridge, how come people in Brixton can make more money by getting it from somewhere where they write in Arabic and still have the old ring pulls which come off?

Innit - not a pleasant or fair thing to say.


----------



## Ol Nick (Nov 22, 2009)

Jonti said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> There are a great many fish shops in Brixton, and in the covered arcades, selling everything from mackerel to flying fish.  Nor is the place short of butchers, both traditional and halal.



Fresh fish. Good meat. Mash is close to the first sometimes and has a good stock, but for freshness not a patch on the guy in the market. (He should be there today so go and compare, though he normally only brings half dozen things.) There's really no good meat in Brixton anywhere. Just the normal cheap industrially farmed stuff.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 22, 2009)

Ol Nick said:


> Fresh fish. Good meat. Mash is close to the first sometimes and has a good stock, but for freshness not a patch on the guy in the market. (He should be there today so go and compare, though he normally only brings half dozen things.) There's really no good meat in Brixton anywhere. Just the normal cheap industrially farmed stuff.



I'd agree with that.  I got some Dover sole from the fish guy a couple of weeks ago, and not only was it reasonably priced, it was amazingly fresh and delicious just simply grilled with lemon.  I don't really buy meat from the market because I don't like the way they handle it and it's not particularly good quality.  (He may not be there today, btw, because obviously they can't put out to sea in really bad weather.)


----------



## ajdown (Nov 22, 2009)

The fish guy was there but no fresh fish, only shellfish due to the bad weather.

In fact, quite a lot of other spaces were empty today where I'd have expected to have seen a stall.

But I got me goats cheese, so I'm happy.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 22, 2009)

ajdown said:


> The fish guy was there but no fresh fish, only shellfish due to the bad weather.
> 
> In fact, quite a lot of other spaces were empty today where I'd have expected to have seen a stall.
> 
> But I got me goats cheese, so I'm happy.



That's a bit worrying.  I hope it's because of the crap weather and not because they're not doing enough business.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 22, 2009)

I bought a steak and kidney pie from the baker bloke, just had it for supper....sublime.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 22, 2009)

I've had the red wine and steak pie from there, which was one heavily filled beast indeed. Would happily indulge again.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 22, 2009)

Is that the guy that does the pasties?  They looked quite nice.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 22, 2009)

They're more than quite nice.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 22, 2009)

I shall have to get one next weekend then.  I only have a limited budget to spend in the farmer's market so I can't buy everything I ever want; next week a pasty will be my first priority then.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 22, 2009)

They're packed with filling, them there pasties....really good value.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## colacubes (Nov 22, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I bought a steak and kidney pie from the baker bloke, just had it for supper....sublime.



We just had a Steak and Ale pie from him.  AMAZING


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2009)

was a bit shabby today. the weather kept the crowds away but there was a lot less stalls than usual.
still, got a chicken, some sausages and loads of veg, including some curious looking squash.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 29, 2009)

I thought there were quite a few people there considering the rain. 
Got lots a veg, sausages, mince pies and bread
I'm going to clear out my freezer this week and restock it next week. I quite like this market.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 29, 2009)

Maybe some people gave up and went home.  I headed over just after 1pm and there wasn't a lot there.


----------



## miss minnie (Dec 6, 2009)

I asked around as to who would be there on the 20th, Sunday before xmas day.  Not many committed to the date, the baker and veg stall said they would definitely be there.  Giggly pig, cake lady and several others weren't sure.  Demand for the stalls around London will be high.

Btw anybody else see that Borough Market is branching into Clapham?  Next weekend in Venn St and then moving to the last weekend of the month apparently.  Woopdedoo.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah, I saw that Venn Street one. I know all Farmer's markets could potentially be accused of being a rip off but that one flaunts it 

£4.50 for a sandwich 

I like the Brixton one much better.


----------



## linerider (Dec 7, 2009)

miss minnie said:


> I asked around as to who would be there on the 20th, Sunday before xmas day.  Not many committed to the date, the baker and veg stall said they would definitely be there.  Giggly pig, cake lady and several others weren't sure.  Demand for the stalls around London will be high.



Brixton's Bazaar is open every day from the Friday before xmas till xmas eve.


----------



## miss minnie (Dec 7, 2009)

Had some Giggly Pig sausages for dinner and was lazing on the sofa when Inside Out on BBC1 came on.  Story about a woman banged up for 3.5 years who took some courses in pig farming and ended up masterminding... the Giggly Pig empire.

The pigs did look pretty damned happy.  Well obviously they eventually meet their sausage maker, but before that they get to run well and truly free.

Amazing story, respect to her and her pigs.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah, Giggly Pig - a wonderful story. Very inspiring. I spoke with Tracy at The Oval market last year. She agreed to a brief interview, 10:00 in over here.


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 3, 2010)

Wondering if the market is on today, http://www.lfm.org.uk/ hasn't been updated since before christmas.

I recall one baker telling me they would not be back until the 10th or 17th or something.


----------



## richl (Jan 3, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> Wondering if the market is on today, http://www.lfm.org.uk/ hasn't been updated since before christmas.
> 
> I recall one baker telling me they would not be back until the 10th or 17th or something.



Anyone else know?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 3, 2010)

richl said:


> Anyone else know?



Coupla stalls down there according to neighbour.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 3, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Is that the guy that does the pasties?  They looked quite nice.



They are really good. Though from where I come from they are called "Oggies" as the pastry is closed at the top not the side.

See here:

http://www.cornishpasties.org.uk/otherpasties/devon-pasties.htm


----------



## thriller (Jan 3, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Coupla stalls down there according to neighbour.



Saw a few stalls myself. There were signs on lamposts in Brixton stating Farmers Market which I had not noticed on Saturday, so they must have been put up recently.


----------



## Londonfarmers (Jan 12, 2010)

*Brixton farmers' market news*

Hi everyone,

The dates for the new year should have been on our website. It's always a slow start at the beginning of January, but things should be moving back to normal as long as the weather improves. Thank you if you managed to brave the snow and ice to get to the market, all the producers were really pleased to see you. I have to agree with you about Bakers Treat; Their pies and pasties are really good. There is news however; They're in the middle of moving to new premises so are out of action for about a month. Hope your withdrawal symptoms will hold out.
You may have noticed that Global Fusion Foods from the recently closed Brixton Bazaar were on the market last Sunday. Shame about it closing, wouldn't have thought it was much competition for the local retailers.


----------



## Jonti (Jan 20, 2010)

I suspect it mostly captured extra trade, though I'm told there were concerns raised from Coldharbour Lane traders, and they are indeed organised, and are able to expess common concerns.

But, stop and think about it and it's all very odd; the bus stop on that corner doesn't even have a bus shelter (because I understand, it offered shelter of a sort to young men offering weed). 

What chance then half-a-dozen stalls?


----------



## linerider (Jan 20, 2010)

Jonti said:


> I suspect it mostly captured extra trade, though I'm told there were concerns raised from Coldharbour Lane traders, and they are indeed organised, and are able to expess common concerns.
> 
> But, stop and think about it and it's all very odd; the bus stop on that corner doesn't even have a bus shelter (because I understand, it offered shelter of a sort to young men offering weed).
> 
> What chance then half-a-dozen stalls?



The weed dealers went away when the market was on.
I worked on the market and i know thats a fact.
I hope that clears up your confusion.


----------



## newbie (Jan 20, 2010)

I think they've got a legitimate concern, as have the traders who've kept the market going all these years.  Why should a bunch of new traders be handed such a prominent position, it's bound to provide a pole of attraction which will draw people away from the existing vendors. It aimed fair and square at the new Brixton, people with money to spend, exactly those who could, if they chose, help to improve the real market. Stalls selling artisan olives or whatever could contribute to regenerating interest in the market rather than drawing trade away from it.

I feel much the same about the 'farmers' market, Brixton has no tradition of sunday market, but now there's a little protected environment where the competition is so limited that it's not a real market at all.  I'd be very happy for those stalls to compete openly either with the rest of Brixton market or, if they wish, with the sunday market at East street.  But providing them, or the bazaar, with a deliberately separate space where the better off don't need to rub shoulders with the people buying yams from an ordinary market stall doesn't really serve the interests of Brixton as a whole.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 20, 2010)

In total agreement with Newbie, although that probably won't be a surprise given my past contributions to this and the Bazaar thread.

Can I just add that the weed dealers did not go away when Bazaar was on. At most they moved a little further down to make the entry to Dex/the bus stops their primary point.

I know this because I was whistled and 'skunkd' at when eating a pattie from Brixton Bazaar whilst waiting for the bus not that long ago. And to be honest it's patently nonsense - the dealers are rarely bothered by PCSOs and all but the most coordinated of police actions. Suggesting that a thin blue (green?) line of traders 'solves' the problem in one fell swoop always seems unlikely, bordering on the fantastically hopeful


----------



## newbie (Jan 20, 2010)

of course the dealers didn't vanish.  Not that they're particularly relevant to the vast, vast majority of people who use that pavement but a small but vocal minority seem to make them a focus for every discussion about Brixton, as though they're somehow important.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 20, 2010)

I think you're preaching to the converted there Newbie. I must admit that one of things I objected to recently was the clear promotion of the idea Brixton Bazaar was making a real difference to street dealing. It made an additional convenient case for the Bazaar, if not a truthful one

As someone who walks past that corner multiple times every day and lives a few streets away it did become a little wearing and fantastic to hear that idea repeated again and again.

Perhaps the people using the Bazaar were less likely to be bothered by dealers. But there again, the dealers are targeted a largely different crowd to begin with.


----------



## Jonti (Jan 20, 2010)

linerider said:


> The weed dealers went away when the market was on.
> I worked on the market and i know thats a fact.
> I hope that clears up your confusion.


You are the one who is confused, I'm afraid.  Tarannau and newbie (and myself) all recognised the same old faces outside KFC while the stalls were there too.

Either your facial recognition skills are somewhat impaired, or your wishful thinking ("we iz teh gud guyz 'cos we made the narstee deelerz all leave") has blinded you to the plain truth.

The idea that Brixton Bazaar was making a real difference to street dealing is pure invention.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 20, 2010)

newbie said:


> I think they've got a legitimate concern, as have the traders who've kept the market going all these years.  Why should a bunch of new traders be handed such a prominent position, it's bound to provide a pole of attraction which will draw people away from the existing vendors. It aimed fair and square at the new Brixton, people with money to spend, exactly those who could, if they chose, help to improve the real market. Stalls selling artisan olives or whatever could contribute to regenerating interest in the market rather than drawing trade away from it.
> 
> I feel much the same about the 'farmers' market, Brixton has no tradition of sunday market, but now there's a little protected environment where the competition is so limited that it's not a real market at all.  I'd be very happy for those stalls to compete openly either with the rest of Brixton market or, if they wish, with the sunday market at East street.  But providing them, or the bazaar, with a deliberately separate space where the better off don't need to rub shoulders with the people buying yams from an ordinary market stall doesn't really serve the interests of Brixton as a whole.



I go to the farmer's market mainly for stuff I can't get from the regular market - free-range meat and eggs, game, artisan cheese.  I do get some veg from there as well, mainly because it's better quality now that my favourite veg suppliers on Pope's Road have retired.


----------



## newbie (Jan 20, 2010)

I understand that, but I can't see it's good for the local community for those things to be sold separately from the rest of the market.  It's obvious that the stalls at both the sunday thing and the bazaar are pitching their appeal differently to the stalls selling scoops for a quid, but can they not trade side by side?  It looks too much like they actively want to emphasis an 'us and them' distinction to keep their, let's face it, better off customers separate from the rest. But there's no need for that, is there?  Wouldn't you, and the other people who shop there, equally buy those products if they were sold alongside the yams and scoops? 

Separate branding is probably a business model that works well for the 'farmers' market stallholders, but I can't help thinking it's less positive for the community it's inflicted upon, because siphoning off upmarket custom actively erodes the everyday market.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 20, 2010)

That is the root of it for me as well. I enjoy the farmers Market - as you'll probably tell from this thread - but I've reservations about its effect elsewhere. I'm one of the more committed food shoppers and I even I find it hard going to going shopping on both days of the weekend.

There's a tendency to discount the traditional market as a shopping location from some. It is down on its heels atm, but there's still some fantastic seasonal produce at keen prices down there, often from farms little further afield than the two veg suppliers on the edge of the Farmers Market and plenty more besides. Equally I often find it quite surprising to find out how little even prolific foodie posters like Orang Utan know about the businesses on their doorstep, or AJ claiming that pork or sausages aren't available outside the Giggly Pig. There's a real wasted opportunity to make a considerably more varied 2 in 1 market that could provide a real draw to outsiders and locals alike.


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 20, 2010)

I have now come to prefer doing my shopping on a Sunday, its less crowded and more relaxing.  As a worker myself, not being restricted to Saturday market shopping only is fantastic.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 21, 2010)

newbie said:


> I understand that, but I can't see it's good for the local community for those things to be sold separately from the rest of the market.  It's obvious that the stalls at both the sunday thing and the bazaar are pitching their appeal differently to the stalls selling scoops for a quid, but can they not trade side by side?  It looks too much like they actively want to emphasis an 'us and them' distinction to keep their, let's face it, better off customers separate from the rest. But there's no need for that, is there?  Wouldn't you, and the other people who shop there, equally buy those products if they were sold alongside the yams and scoops?
> 
> Separate branding is probably a business model that works well for the 'farmers' market stallholders, but I can't help thinking it's less positive for the community it's inflicted upon, because siphoning off upmarket custom actively erodes the everyday market.




It's hard to know whether the "upmarket custom" of which you speak would use the regular market anyway.  I do, but then I'm a very committed local shopper who has regular days off during the week.


----------



## newbie (Jan 21, 2010)

there'll be less impetus to do so if they gather together in a segregated bubble with others just like them.


----------



## iloveroman (Feb 13, 2010)

*Recycling at the Farmer's market*

Hi all,

I've been asked by a customer to advertise which stalls will recycle what at the Farmer's Market.  Hope you find it useful!

*Which stalls will recycle what*

*The Market Manager's stall. * 
We are now handing out carrier bags to customers, dependant on supply.  Please bring in any of your unwanted carrier bags!

*Galileo farm*
Egg boxes - Will take any and all egg box even plastic ones!
They also have a minimum packaging policy for their stall.

*Perry Court farm and Manor farm.*
Both these will take back their plastic vegetable punnets and elastic bands for reuse.  

*Mill Whites Cider* 
Mill whites would love to take their bottles back for reuse
They come to the market every second Sunday and will be there this weekend.

*Alham Wood Cheese*
They can reuse their Buffalo Yogurt jars and would love these back!

*Harvest Moon Free Range Eggs*
Egg cartons can be returned to Harvest moon



Regarding the seperation debate going on above, I don't know of any other of the 17 markets run by LFM that are so close to such a well established veg market.  It's difficult path to tread for sure but I do reckon both can gain from it. Personally I'm forever directing people to the Main market who are searching for things they can't with us.  Mostly Lemons for some reason.   As for merging the two markets I'm not at all sure the traders on Electric avenue would welcome 20+ new traders on their busiest trading day.  Would there even be room? Ultimately, this is the spot that was given to us by Lambeth Council in compliance with their zoning policies.

Cheers

Louise 
Farmer's Market Manager


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 13, 2010)

I buy things from Brixton Farmer's Market, but also have been using Brixton market for 30 years. I buy things from the Farmer's Market that Brixton market doesn't do. The only people losing my custom as a result are Tescos and M&S. The Farmer's Market stuff is far far better though. The pieman is brilliant....hope he's there tomorrow.....


----------



## Ol Nick (Feb 14, 2010)

I had a brief chat with the fish chap today while getting my perfect fresh sole as I hadn't seen him for a while. He said he enjoyed coming to Brixton as it's a friendly place to come, especially compared to Marylebone. (I was glad about this as I'm worried he can make more in a minute at Marylebone or South Ken than in 4 hours in Brixton.) Anyway, his herring and mackerel are amongst the best cheap eats in Brixton now.


----------



## Winot (Feb 14, 2010)

Ol Nick said:


> I had a brief chat with the fish chap today while getting my perfect fresh sole as I hadn't seen him for a while. He said he enjoyed coming to Brixton as it's a friendly place to come, especially compared to Marylebone. (I was glad about this as I'm worried he can make more in a minute at Marylebone or South Ken than in 4 hours in Brixton.) Anyway, his herring and mackerel are amongst the best cheap eats in Brixton now.



We bought sole too!  

He has had a bit of publicity recently as it turns out he is an ex-City trader.  Apparently the Telegraph wanted before and after shots swilling Bolly/wearing sou'wester.  He demurred.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 14, 2010)

Today I bought cinnamon rolls, venison sausages, very strong cheddar and Egremont Russet apples. I did a nice meal for me and BL plus son and his Angel Of The Norf (of the river).
Brixton Market proper was in no way harmed by these purchases, and everything else we ate came from there


----------



## Ms T (Feb 15, 2010)

Ol Nick said:


> I had a brief chat with the fish chap today while getting my perfect fresh sole as I hadn't seen him for a while. He said he enjoyed coming to Brixton as it's a friendly place to come, especially compared to Marylebone. (I was glad about this as I'm worried he can make more in a minute at Marylebone or South Ken than in 4 hours in Brixton.) Anyway, his herring and mackerel are amongst the best cheap eats in Brixton now.



I was pleased to see him today too.  His Dover sole is fantastic, and very well priced.  Haven't seen the pieman for a while though - where has he gone?


----------



## iloveroman (Feb 15, 2010)

*he cometh bearing pies!*

Good news! Baker's treat are back *this weekend *(21st) having moved premises.  

Also the first plant stall of the new year, Little Coppice Biodynamic Nursery, will be coming back on 7th March.  This means Spring is here.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm so pleased the pieman is coming back


----------



## iloveroman (Feb 19, 2010)

Weekly news email...  

Dear friends of the Brixton farmers' market,

Many of you have been asking what has happened to Baker's Treat, the purveyors of quality pies and savouries at the market. We are pleased to say that they are back this weekend, and every week from now on. They have been absent from the market for the last couple of months while they have been busy moving from their old premises in Buckinghamshire to a new unit in London. This should allow them to cut down on the distance they travel to get their pies to market. For those of you unfamiliar with their produce, it is quite wide-ranging, with their selection including sweet and savoury tarts, meat pies, pasties, sausage rolls, quiches, biscuits, muffins, scones and pound cakes. All their produce is sourced from local suppliers, including game meat shot in Buckinghamshire, flour milled in Oxfordshire and Berkshire free-range eggs.

Also, Fabienne Peckham of Galileo Farm has asked us to let you know that they will have mutton on their stall for the first time in a while this weekend, so if you haven't tried mutton before, why not give it a try this Sunday? Mutton has had a bit of a revival in recent times, with people increasingly realised that it can be a succulent and tasty meat and is much much more than just a poor substitute for lamb, with a unique rich flavour of its own.

Enjoy the market this weekend.

Sarah, Louise, Mark, Cheryl and Arthur
Brixton Farmers' Market - every Sunday 10am-2pm in Brixton Station Road


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 20, 2010)

ooo,the pieman's wares are delicious....I hope  can get some more egremont russets too......as for mutton, it never really went away in Brixton and is often just called goat.


----------



## iloveroman (Feb 22, 2010)

Winot said:


> We bought sole too!
> 
> He has had a bit of publicity recently as it turns out he is an ex-City trader.  Apparently the Telegraph wanted before and after shots swilling Bolly/wearing sou'wester.  He demurred.



Here be the article - Les and his boat!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodanddrink/7244670/The-freshest-of-south-coast-fish.html


----------



## Ms T (Feb 22, 2010)

iloveroman said:


> Here be the article - Les and his boat!
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodanddrink/7244670/The-freshest-of-south-coast-fish.html



I've just added myself to his e-mail list.


----------



## iloveroman (Feb 23, 2010)

*Les is everywhere*

Apparently he's in Time Out as well and will be in the Evening Standard next week.  Journalists like the fishies!

EDIT 

Blooming Green, who come to the market weeks 2 and 4 in season, were on 'My Dream Farm'  this week as well.  
I thought I knew em then suddenly it's "we're changing our name to "Blooming Green".  Almost fell off my sofa.


----------



## Londonfarmers (Mar 1, 2010)

*Farmers' Market update*

Hi everyone,

Thanks if you made it to a very soggy market on Sunday. The pie people are glad to be back - they were away whilst moving to new premises. If you haven't checked out fisherman Les's website it's a great place to find out what he'll be bringing to market and you can place orders too. 
Thanks also for understanding that we don't take trade away from the traditional markets stalls - which aren't open on Sundays. I've asked the council if there are any plans to let the trad. market open on Sundays, and it would be great if the arcades could expand on the days they open. (the fact that Franco Manca could then open sundays would be a bonus) 

Re. Windrush Square - many people have asked if we're moving there. There's a long thread on the subject on this site...we've got to apply like everyone else when it goes to tender and I understand that the council would like a different market on every day of the week. There is no guarantee that we'll win the bid. 

Finally, just a reminder that if you buy something you're not happy with do please come back and tell us!
thanks so much for supporting the market(s)

best wishes,
Cheryl
London Farmers' Markets


----------



## pboi (Mar 3, 2010)

keep it up Cheryl.  You add to Brixton not take away!


----------



## iloveroman (Mar 4, 2010)

Cheers pboi!  Glad you like it!

Here is the weekly newsletter

Lou

Dear friends of the Brixton Farmers' Market,

This weekend we are absolutely delighted to welcome Sarah, Daniel and the team at Little Coppice Biodynamic Nursery back to the market after their annual winter 'hibernation' period.

Plantsman Daniel has this message for all Brixton Farmers' Market-goers:

"With the snow, rain and general bad weather spring has felt like a long time coming. I'm sure many of you green-fingered folk have felt similar frustrations as we have on the nursery. Fingers crossed we are over the worst.
"Nursery production has been pushed back a couple of weeks, but we will be coming out with an even larger range of perennials, shrubs and climbers. The website and catalogue is currently being updated and should be live very shortly. This should give you an indication of the types and range of plants we have on offer.
"Also, for 2010 we are bringing back a complete range of herbs and vegetable seedlings, with the addition of fruit canes and bushes. These will be for sale at very competitive prices and hopefully satisfy our more food orientated customers. Also, this year we are increasing the number and range of hardy annuals and tender perennials for sale, including a number of different pelagoniums, fuschas, begonias, hyacinths, marguerites and more.   
"As ever, all our plants are grown by hand to strict organic and biodynamic standards and are priced as low as possible. Prices for all plants have been frozen at 2009 levels and we will not be passing on the VAT increase to our customers. All perennials are included the 3 for £10 deal, which is now standard at all our different markets and there will be similar deals for annuals and herbs respectively.
Lastly, we wish you all the best for the growing season ahead and hope your garden or window-box flourishes with a little help from ourselves. Let's hope we see you at the market very soon."

If you have yet to come across Little Coppice's fantastic stall, take a look at their website here: www.littlecoppice.com. They will attend on the 1st, 3rd and 5th Sundays of each month.

Regards,

Sarah, Louise, Cheryl, Mark and Arthur

Brixton Farmers' Market - every Sunday 10am - 2pm on Brixton Station Road


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 7, 2010)

So glad today's weather is less inclement for the stalwart stallholders. Really looking forward to going to the farmer's market today.


----------



## little_legs (Mar 7, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> So glad today's weather is less inclement for the stalwart stallholders. Really looking forward to going to the farmer's market today.




aye, it was a lovely day. i got some sausages, bacon, veg and bread. the radishes are simply the BEST! the goat cheese looked delicious.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 7, 2010)

We bought giggly pig sausages, pink fir apple spuds, goats cheese and a pie from the lovely pieman.


----------



## Londonfarmers (Mar 11, 2010)

That's so nice of you pboi, can we quote you!


----------



## Londonfarmers (Mar 11, 2010)

London Farmers' Markets brand new website -
Check it out everyone. We've added farmer and producer profiles, live links to what's being sold at each market, links to our twitter and facebook and flickr pages and more to follow. Not all producer pages are live yet but will be soon.
Do let us know what you think
www.lfm.org.uk


bw
Cheryl


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 11, 2010)

I really like the way stallholders are listed now, and with pics....the map feature is good too.


----------



## iloveroman (Mar 15, 2010)

*More Stall articles!*

*Old Post Office bakery *
'One of Britain's best bakeries' says the Telegraph
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodanddrink/7421326/Britains-best-delis-markets-and-farm-shops.html

*Christchurch Fish*
Les rekons this article should be much less about him and much more about the fish, but's interesting nonetheless!
http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/lifes...-fish-to-fry-from-city-trader-to-fisherman.do

*Blooming Green*
Those of you with long memories may remember Blooming Green at the first few markets before winter set in.  They'll be back when the weather warms up but in the meantime here's their 'My Dream Farm' film to 
whet your appetite!  It has 12 days left to view.
http://www.channel4.com/programmes/my-dream-farm/4od#3036619


----------



## iloveroman (Mar 15, 2010)

little_legs said:


> aye, it was a lovely day. i got some sausages, bacon, veg and bread. the radishes are simply the BEST! the goat cheese looked delicious.



I love your photos!


----------



## little_legs (Mar 15, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I really like the way stallholders are listed now, and with pics....the map feature is good too.



i like the new website too with the new pictures and cute symbols of what produce is offered. the map is good, but i liked the old one with the flags on it too.



iloveroman said:


> I love your photos!



owing to the study commitments i did not go the brixton farmers' market on sun 14th of march, instead i went to marylebone one and could not resist the 'out of the box' bakery vegetable pie. delicious, it was.


----------



## iloveroman (Apr 16, 2010)

*News update*

Dear friends of the Brixton Farmers' Market,

Just a quick note to let you know we have another new farm starting at the market on Sunday.

Animal Farm is a traditional free-range mixed livestock farm of 30 acres set in the beautiful rolling hills of Bellingdon. Established in 2002, they pride themselves on giving animals the very best quality of life. The farm used to be an educational farm, working with schools and other educational institutions to champion rare animal breeds. They are virulent in providing this from birth to dispatch, with the aim of contributing to the raised standard of animal welfare in farming and giving the public the choice to consume responsibly.

Breeds are traditional and slow-growing, creating the very finest tender produce with excellent natural flavour. Currently on the farm, they have wild boar / Tamworth cross pigs, various breeds of sheep, three different breeds of goat, a small herd of Dexter cattle and chickens and ducks kept for eggs.
Charbel Akiki, of Akiki Organics, will also be back this weekend, with his hand-made preserves, organic eggs and gourmet salad vegetables.

Enjoy the market on Sunday

Louise, Cheryl, Mark and Arthur
Brixton Farmers' Market - every Sunday 10am-2pm on Brixton Station Road
Brixton Plant Fair - 23rd May at the Farmers' Market


----------



## iloveroman (Apr 16, 2010)

Also!  I forgot to mention here last week about Akiki Organics  - that's organic green things people! Squee!

Peter Sikora of Culinary herbs is back in Brixton this weekend.  Personally I love his herbs and plants and I'm so glad he's back so I get loads more for my Garden.


----------



## miss minnie (Apr 16, 2010)

Sooo nice to see salad leaves back on the stalls!

I reckon I had roughly 80% success rate at keeping to seasonal fare over winter for the first time ever.  I am absolutely gagging for spring salad!!!


----------



## Jonti (Apr 17, 2010)

Londonfarmers said:


> London Farmers' Markets brand new website -
> Check it out everyone. We've added farmer and producer profiles, live links to what's being sold at each market, links to our twitter and facebook and flickr pages and more to follow. Not all producer pages are live yet but will be soon.
> Do let us know what you think
> www.lfm.org.uk
> ...


I think you were so impressed by the look of the Brixton Market website that you couldn't help but borrow the brown paper bag motif  

Please note that the Brixton Market site is copyrighted, and you really shouldn't be hi-jacking its graphical look to promote your own business. Supporting the private company that runs the Sunday Brixton Farmers' Market is *not* the same as supporting Brixton Market as a whole.

People who want to be a true Friend of Brixton Market may be misled by your link. I'd urge people to befriend Brixton Market as a whole by joining the real Friends of Brixton Market via their website.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 17, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> Sooo nice to see salad leaves back on the stalls!
> 
> I reckon I had roughly 80% success rate at keeping to seasonal fare over winter for the first time ever.  I am absolutely gagging for spring salad!!!



We're just coming out of "the hungry gap", thank God.  No more parsnips!


----------



## fjydj (Apr 17, 2010)

Jonti said:


> I think you were so impressed by the look of the Brixton Market website that you couldn't help but borrow the brown paper bag motif
> 
> Please note that the Brixton Market site is copyrighted, and you really shouldn't be hi-jacking its graphical look to promote your own business. Supporting the private company that runs the Sunday Brixton Farmers' Market is *not* the same as supporting Brixton Market as a whole.
> 
> People who want to be a true Friend of Brixton Market may be misled by your link. I'd urge people to befriend Brixton Market as a whole by joining the real Friends of Brixton Market via their website.


----------



## Jonti (Apr 17, 2010)

Whas'up?


----------



## tarannau (Apr 17, 2010)

Erm, without wanting to start a flame war of web identity geekery, that hardly strikes me as a particularly remarkable similarity Jonti. Brown paper bags and markets are synonymous after all and the motif's used in a fundamentally different way. Confusion ain't likely imo.

Anyway, like them all, but it's worth mentioning the http://brixtonmarket.net/ and http://www.friendsofbrixtonmarket.org/ websites again.


----------



## Jonti (Apr 17, 2010)

Fair enough, and if the link had been to Friends of Brixton Market I wouldn't have thought twice.

It just struck me as a bit rich to use the allusion to promote a private company!


----------



## iloveroman (Apr 17, 2010)

Ahem,  I would also like to mention that if you pootle to the Farmer's Market info stall of a Sunday you can pick up a Friends of Brixton Market application form.  
Unless it's raining.  Then it'll be in the box.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 17, 2010)

iloveroman said:


> They are virulent in providing this from birth to dispatch


Did you really mean virulent?  It sounds a bit foot-and-mouthy.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 18, 2010)

I bought Pink Fir Apple potatoes (again...BFM is the only sure source of supply) a venison and red wine pie from the lovely Swiss bloke, Egremont Russets, butter and cheese. 
No trade taken away from Brixton Market proper.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 18, 2010)

The first of the English asparagus has arrived.  Hurrah!  (A bit pricey atm, though).


----------



## tarannau (Apr 18, 2010)

Yep, £3.50 a bunch. Too rich for my blood at the mo, but was tempted.

Good to see herb plants arriving there again in good numbers. Saved me some p&p on purchases (I can concentrate on plug plants for containers now) and got some healthy specimens at a decent price


----------



## Ms T (Apr 18, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Yep, £3.50 a bunch. Too rich for my blood at the mo, but was tempted.
> 
> Good to see herb plants arriving there again in good numbers. Saved me some p&p on purchases (I can concentrate on plug plants for containers now) and got some healthy specimens at a decent price



I'm afraid I succumbed.  Am hoping it gets cheaper soon though.


----------



## Spark (Apr 18, 2010)

I did too, couldn't resist

Also some herb plants and buffalo meat again


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 18, 2010)

was tempted by the asparagus but resisted for today....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 18, 2010)

I didn't even ask about the sparrer grass. I knew it would be pricey at this time of year plus it's something I would buy from the Market Proper.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 22, 2010)

Spark said:


> I did too, couldn't resist
> 
> Also some herb plants and *buffalo meat* again


What's that like?


----------



## iloveroman (Apr 24, 2010)

*~Weekly ne*

Newsly update folks -  This week we've *Cookoo Box chillies *coming to the market.  They're a well established nursey, who sell a whole world range  of chillies and other culinary plants and they've won three RHS gold medals!  Have a look on their website - 
http://www.cookooboxchillies.com/index.htm

This is week is number 4 of the month so it's cakes and fishes time!

The lovely ladys of *Lickety Cakes* will be there, with their lovely things! Nomnomnomm!

It's *Christchurch Fish* time.  He says he only has a few fish, mostly dover sole, for tomorrow and thinks he will sell out early.  Apparently it's off-season for fish at the moment but they will start swimming back in about 4 weeks.  You learn things new every day!

Facebook - Brixton Farmer's market now has a facebook fan page.  Please search us out

Cheers!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Apr 26, 2010)

Went for the first time yesterday.
Had a sausage roll and bought some herbs.
Saw a stunningly beautiful woman towards the Brixton Road end.
There was something about the way she moved that caught my eye.
I watched her for a moment or two,
The way she interacted with the stall holders,
She seemed full of life,
Delightful,exquisite,
I wanted her.

Then went for coffee and something to eat,
In the newly relocated San Marino with a friend.

The beautiful woman came in to make a purchase.
And whilst at the counter,
She turned around and smiled at me.
It made my day.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 26, 2010)

odd post is odd


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 26, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Went for the first time yesterday.
> Had a sausage roll and bought some herbs.
> Saw a stunningly beautiful woman towards the Brixton Road end.
> There was something about the way she moved that caught my eye.
> ...



Creepy.


----------



## iloveroman (Apr 30, 2010)

Here's a link to the Brixton Farmers' market facebook page guys!

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Brixton-Farmers-Market/110904775610220?ref=ts

Please do join, if only because it's currently mostly populated by my friends, which is very sweet of them but kinda pointless as they live outside London!


----------



## miss minnie (May 9, 2010)

Lady running the plant stall today informed me that in two weeks there would be a 'plant fair'.  I guess that means a number of the plant stalls will attend.

*makes shopping list*


----------



## iloveroman (May 12, 2010)

*Spring Plant Fair*

*Spring Plant Fair @ Brixton Farmers’ Market
10 –2 Sunday 23rd May *
Next to Brixton Recreation Centre
Brixton Station Road SW2

A spectacular range of plants for sale including herbaceous plants, annuals, bedding and hanging basket plants, herbs, wildflowers, climbers, shrubs and fruit trees and much more, something to suit every gardener. Independent nurseries, ornamental growers plus English grown cut flowers will all be there.
The nursery staff will be on hand to offer help and growing advice with some special tricks of the trade for any problems you may have in the garden.
Plus the regular farmers market will be open as usual for all your fresh food requirements including, fruit, vegetables, meats and dairy


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 16, 2010)

Oh yes!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 16, 2010)

i should  probably  nip down  today  given i'm  so close

i keep meaning to  but inevitably  end up   being asleep

this  time i am not!


----------



## iloveroman (May 16, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> i should  probably  nip down  today  given i'm  so close
> 
> i keep meaning to  but inevitably  end up   being asleep
> 
> this  time i am not!




The main reason I work at the Farmers' market is so  I'll get up in time to be there.  Working well so far!!


----------



## iloveroman (May 21, 2010)

*Weekly update!*

*Dear friends of the Brixton Farmers' Market,*

We're pleased to announce that the first ever Brixton Plant Fair will take place on Sunday on Brixton Station Road, alongside the Farmers' Market. This means Spring absolutely, definitively has arrived! You’ll be able to find a vast variety of plants on offer from independent specialist nurseries, so there’s no excuse not to get out in the garden and start digging!

We've got a great selection of fantastic specialist nurseries attending, amongst the highlights of which are:

Little Coppice Nursery- Buckinghamshire
This Capel Manor Prize-winning biodynamic nursery are bursting at the seams with ideas, and their passion for plants and for the natural environment shows through from a visit to their Arts and Crafts-inspired Buckinghamshire nursery. The nursery is a community-focused operation, and they organise many talks, growing projects and workshops in schools across London. Aside from this, they have quite amazing plants, especially country garden perennials and shrubs, but also herbs, bulbs, annuals and vegetable seedlings. Plantsman Daniel has a particular fondness for medicinal herbs of the 1600s. www.littlecoppice.com

Rosie’s Garden Plants- Kent
Jackie Aviolet (aka Rosie) grows a little bit of everything on her nursery near Maidstone. She has unusual-looking prickly cacti, colourful Spring bulbs and well over 30 different types of rose bush. Jackie is one of the plant fairs’ real characters and is always happy to stop for a natter with customers.

Cookoo Box Chillies – Kent
Perry and Alice Cook have been growing a vast array of different herbs and perennials since setting up in 1990. Throughout the years, they have been increasingly caught by ‘the chilli bug’, and now specialize in some truly unusual chilli plants, with some quite varied flavours. They’ll be selling both their own saved chilli seeds and established plants, ranging from the fiery Heat Wave to the much milder but dramatic-looking Friar’s Hat. Speak to Alice or Perry for expert advice on sowing and growing.  www.cookooboxchillies.com 

Herbal Haven- Essex
If its herbs you’re after, John Webster of Herbal Haven has an unparalleled range of both popular garden herbs and unusual specialties. Their range includes, amongst many others, cinnamon basil, chamomile, mugwort, bergamot, wintergreen, marjoram, Jacob’s Ladder, wood sage, heartsease, mullein, elecampaine, bay and St. John’s Wort. We could name them all, but it would take us forever. Go and see for yourself!  www.herbalhaven.com

Enjoy the Farmers' Market, and the Plant Fair, on Sunday.

Louise, Emily, Mark, Cheryl, Mark and Arthur
Brixton Farmers' Market - every Sunday 10am-2pm in Brixton Station Road, next to the Recreation Centre.

_________


P.S. 

Week 4 of the month = CAKE AND FISH!  What, can that be the sun  a-shining??  AND A PLANT FAIR AS WELL?!


----------



## iloveroman (May 21, 2010)

*Further news!*

We'll have TWO organic veg stalls this weekend!

Akiki will back in Brixton as they liked it so much!  Awhh!
http://www.akiki.co.uk/

A new stall this week is DGT Tanner's.  They do veg and also...

SOFT FRUIT!!
(though probably just strawberries this early in the year. Alas!)


----------



## iloveroman (May 22, 2010)

*Les's Email update*

dear brixton farmers market customer

first time up in a month, was doing our local christchurch food festival when i was last supposed to be up a fortnight ago

not a lot tomorrow im afraid, hope to be sold out by noon,  so pl reserve anything to be sure
dover sole £16kg
mullet £6 kg
cockles £4 kg
crayfish £8 kg

regards
les
www.christchurchfish.co.uk
_______


----------



## iloveroman (May 29, 2010)

Dear friends of the Brixton Farmers' Market,

Just a quick note to let you know this weekend, the farmers' market will be the number one place to come to if you want to pick up early season strawberries and new potatoes. Check out Sopley Farm's fantastic stall, where they'll also be showing off their fantastic asparagus. They might have a bit of rhubarb left to, but best to get there early!

Dave and the team at Sopley Farm pick most of their produce the day before market - so you won't get much fresher, no matter how hard you try!

Enjoy the market this weekend.

Regards,

Louise, Emily, Cheryl, Mark, Danielle and Arthur
Brixton Farmers' Market - every Sunday 10am-2pm in Brixton Station Road, opposite the Recreation Centre.


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 15, 2010)

Hmmm, whilst a glut of summer fruit and veg is a joy to behold a little more quality control wouldn't go amiss.

Two punnets of strawberries for £3.50 should be good value but when you get them home and pick out all the mouldy ones on the bottom to find that you have only one punnet left you feel a bit disappointed.

Likewise some 'new' potatoes that are as soft as sponge.


----------



## Spark (Jun 15, 2010)

the fish man last week was saying he isn't going to keep on doing brixton farmers market any more.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 15, 2010)

Spark said:


> the fish man last week was saying he isn't going to keep on doing brixton farmers market any more.



I know.  A bit gutted (geddit) about that.


----------



## tarannau (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd echo minnie and advise some real caution in purchasing of late.

Carrots and onions in particular from one supplier have gone bendy/rotten all too quickly. Like a gom I kept buying sacks of the things to find half the bag full of soft, green-innarded onions. Truth be told the value and freshness of things like that is often better down the 'ordinary' Brixton market

Shame about the fish man. He was one of the most distinctive and useful stalls there. It does seem to be getting a little more stale there, although I'm hoping that an influx of new summer produce will shake things up a little.

And I'm not falling for the Post Office bakery produce again. White bloomers that are dry and heavy, followed by a baguette that tasted inexplicably like a dry and heavy bloomer. I've never been greatly impressed, but those last two attempts are enough to make me finally scrub them off the options list


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't mind imperfect fruit and veg, I don't mind the odd 'bad bit', to me it means 'real food' and not food that has been irradiated, waxed, stored in nitrogen or otherwise tampered with to last longer but it shouldn't make up 50% of the purchase.  Less than about 10% I can live with.

I have never been a fan of Post Office Bakery, Luca bread is infinitely better.  Federation Coffee get their croissants from POB which is a shame.

I only once bought off the fish man, some clams and I have to say they were tasteless and £8 bought enough for 2 for spaghetti vongole.  Not the greatest value imo.  I spent that much because I was hoping for superb flavour to make the kind of vongole I've tasted on the Italian coast.  Alas, it was not to be.


----------



## tarannau (Jun 16, 2010)

Ach I'm not sure you can blame the fish man for the tastiness of his clams tbh. His stuff always looks as fresh as can be tbh and besides I haven't had vongole since a dramatic food poisoning incident in Paris.

If only (unrealistically)he had a wider selection of stock and wasn't there on a Sunday I'd probably have bought more off him. Too often it was only a few bits and the hard to open (and not enough reward) crayfish and crabs

Agree with you that Luca bread is better. I just thought the POB was worth another go for some unknown reason.

Whatever happened to those chilli plant sellers the bod kept going on about. Both times they've been annouced in advance I've not seen them down there. I want a tepin plant goddamit


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 16, 2010)

Hehe, I wasn't 'blaming' him, it was just a statement of fact.  They were certainly fresh!  Mind you, there is nothing stopping the person who harvests the clams from trying a few before gathering a load and if they are not tasty, well... don't collect any more!


----------



## nagapie (Jun 16, 2010)

POB sunflower bread is delicious. 

And if it's chilli plants you're after, we got some a year or so ago from the Brockwell Park greenhouses.


----------



## tarannau (Jun 16, 2010)

I got a few from the Brockwell Greenhouses from their chilli day a fair while back, but they never did do that well tbh.

And besides, it's only one type of chill plant that I'm really after atm - my balcony and windowsills won't hold more. I want little tepins, or wiri wiris if I could find them


----------



## nagapie (Jun 16, 2010)

Ours from the Brockwell Greenhouses didn't do to well. But friends got a different type the same day and were successful.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 16, 2010)

The clams I got from Les were always good, and cheap compared to other sources (Moen and Son).  His Dover Sole was a real bargain, especially as fish is always going to be relatively expensive.  It's a shame he's gone now, just as a lot more stuff is coming into season.  I was looking forward to spankingly fresh mackerel.  He always sells out in his other locations, apparently, and as that's not the case in Brixton I guess it's not surprising that he's no longer coming.  

I am not a fan of Old Post Office bread either.  It's pretty heavy and if I was going to buy bread (I generally make my own) I'd get it from Luca or Blackbird in Herne Hill.  

Never had a problem with the rotting onions, strawberries and the like.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

Where's Luca then?


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 16, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Never had a problem with the rotting onions, strawberries and the like.


Never had a problem until last week.  Looked to me like they had taken old strawberries, spread them across punnets and topped them up with fresher ones.  They were from the veg stall ouside San Marino.  The ones from the chap with nothing but strawbs, asparagus and potatoes were superb the week before but he wasn't there last week.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Where's Luca then?



A stall on the farmer's market. 

Better to get me to make you a loaf of my sourdough.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 16, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> Never had a problem until last week.  Looked to me like they had taken old strawberries, spread them across punnets and topped them up with fresher ones.  They were from the veg stall ouside San Marino.  The ones from the chap with nothing but strawbs, asparagus and potatoes were superb the week before but he wasn't there last week.



I don't really use that stall - I prefer the one on the other corner.


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Where's Luca then?


Luca's stall is a few stalls up from POB.  Luca's bakery shop/cafe is in East Dulwich


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 16, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I don't really use that stall - I prefer the one on the other corner.


The one with the bruised pears?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> Luca's stall is a few stalls up from POB.  Luca's bakery shop/cafe is in East Dulwich


Ah, wondered if it was the people who set up in East Dulwich after having a stall there for ages.


Ms T said:


> Better to get me to make you a loaf of my sourdough.


Will hold you to that


----------



## Ms T (Jun 16, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> The one with the bruised pears?



I never buy pears so I wouldn't know.


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 16, 2010)

On a positive note, I've never had anything even slightly under par from Akiki.  I just roasted some chicken, potatoes and courgettes and Akiki's courgettes were the star of the meal with a gorgeous creamy subtle flavour. I always get some of their salad leaves and eggs, their marmalade is a bit runny but delicious and now I'm loving their courgettes (green and yellow).  They have had strawberries the past two weeks but they've been a bit on the small and unripe side so far, hopefully that will change soon.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 16, 2010)

Which one is Akiki?


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 16, 2010)

http://www.akiki.co.uk/

Mainly salad and stir-fry leaves as well as eggs, chutneys and jams.  As the weather improves some other veg as well.

edit:  only a fraction of the goods listed on the produce page of their website available in Brixton


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh noes!  Luca wasn't at the market today 

On the other hand *phew* I can cut down on some carbs this week


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 4, 2010)

Aargh, Luca bakery seems to have disappeared from Brixton Farmers Market, hopefully just on holiday.  

Today, in their place, was a mob who's name I didn't quite get, something like Cobden, they're not listed on the BFM website.  Well, their bread looked nice enough, very small loaves though and £3.75 for them!!

A big 6 seeded from Luca for £2.70 lasted me a whole week and was delicious.  (I would freeze half of it as soon as I got it home)

I needed some sort of bread though so I caved in and bought a £1.70 onion loaf from OPB.  I love onion bread but this was very disappointing.  Nasty sweet taste and fluffy texture.  Not quite bread, not quite brioche either. 

Come back Luca!! *begs*


----------



## Londonfarmers (Jul 7, 2010)

*Brixton farmers' market update*

Hi all,

Sorry that some of you have found fruit and vegetables which aren't top quality. PLEASE if this happens tell us so that we can tell the farm - and tell the farmstall yourself when you return the following week. We don't want anyone thinking that these farms are there to rip you off or sell you inferior products. We're happy to pass on any feedback, good or bad.
Re. Lucas bakery - sadly they want to concentrate on their shop in Dulwich, but, they've been replaced by one of the best bakers in London, Born and Bread (also as it happens with a shop in East Dulwich). They're not the best at marketing themselves, but their bread is good, from woodfired ovens and often voted one of the best bakers in London. 
Fisherman Les wasn't getting the footfall or sales he needs - we're very sorry to have him leave the market. 

On the positive side, Akiki Organics love the market and love your comments and feedback. DJ Tanners, the small fruit and vegetable stall from Dorset apologise for their occasional non shows. Their strawberries are lovely at the moment, and their veg is great too. 
Do try one of Keens Cheddar's toasted sandwiches when they're at market - weeks one and three in the month, so next visit 18th July. They're delicious and addictive. 
We'll have a word with Cookoo box nursery the chilli people - they've not been doing any markets for a while.
Any comments or suggestions do feel free to email us directly - info@lfm.org.uk

And finally...we continue to be asked if we're moving to Windrush. The council will be putting it out to tender but...they've told us that they don't know if they want a regular market there. If you want us on that spot - let your local Councillor know.

with best wishes,
Louise, Emily, Mark
and Cheryl, Arthur and Mark at LFM


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 7, 2010)

I tried out Akiki at the weekend - it cost me £9.20 for 4 courgettes, 2 heads of garlic and 6 eggs.   I won't be going there again.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> I tried out Akiki at the weekend - it cost me £9.20 for 4 courgettes, 2 heads of garlic and 6 eggs.   I won't be going there again.


jaysus  were they gold eggs?


----------



## tarannau (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't want you on the Central Square fwiw Londonfarmers, even if that would be even more convenient to me

Akiki is bloody expensive - 6 incy baby courgettes and flowers came up to £3.50 - tbh I walked away so bemused that I still can't work out how he came up with that (unweighed) price. Garlic was £2 apiece virtually iirc too, albeit for some good hard stalk stuff

Very nice, but definitely special treat territory imo. And then I got home and found I'd sprouted endless courgette flowers and a couple of babas on the back balcony


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 7, 2010)

tarannau said:


> - tbh I walked away so bemused that I still can't work out how he came up with that (unweighed) price.



yeah - I asked for a breakdown and he didn't seem too sure either...   I'm angry at myself for not putting it back and walking away.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 7, 2010)

tarannau said:


> I don't want you on the Central Square fwiw Londonfarmers, even if that would be even more convenient to me
> 
> Akiki is bloody expensive - 6 incy baby courgettes and flowers came up to £3.50 - tbh I walked away so bemused that I still can't work out how he came up with that (unweighed) price. Garlic was £2 apiece virtually iirc too, albeit for some good hard stalk stuff
> 
> Very nice, but definitely special treat territory imo. And then I got home and found I'd sprouted endless courgette flowers and a couple of babas on the back balcony






I too find Akiki on the pricey side.

As you'll be inundated with courgette flowers soon, tarannau, can I have some?


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 7, 2010)

Akiki's prices seem to have rocketed in the past few weeks.  I too got a shock last week at £9 for a few courgettes, a box of eggs and a handful of mustard greens.  As much as I like their produce its now gone too pricey for me.

Booo to Lucas going. Not impressed with the prices of the new bakery.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 7, 2010)

Ms T said:


> As you'll be inundated with courgette flowers soon, tarannau, can I have some?



I can't see why not. I'm rubbish at harvesting them tbf  - there's probably an art to picking them that I'm not aware of. You leave them in the morning and they're wide open and by the time I get home they're often a shrivelled husk.  Horticultural advice welcomed here. I need to encourage more pollinators up here too - my efforts with the make up brush are only sporadically successful. But with the speed they grow in mind, it seems hugely expensive at Akiki, even allowing for the early season premium. 

The chillies are going great guns though, albeit with a space where a tepin should be (shakes fist in direction of cookoo box nursery)


----------



## nagapie (Jul 11, 2010)

Anything good there today? I have friends over from elsewhere who want to go as they actually live in the one place in London there's not farmers' market.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 11, 2010)

Bit disappointing in terms of the traders now, but decent berries and beanage at the moment. Some of the variety seems to have died off unfortunately - the fishman's gone, as has Luca's and there doesn't seem as much choice atm.

Would like some more variety from plant nurseries - where's more than a token selection of basic herbs for example? Or some chllies? And with Luca's gone, the PO Bakery and what seems to be a fairly expensive new operation seem to be a step down. Couldn't find any tempting bread today. On the other hand I buckled and bought a very tasty bit of cheddar from the Glastonbury people.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 11, 2010)

I took a second look at the cheddar, but think I might've been told off for buying more cheese  

Got some cherries which are lovely, and our staple back bacon.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 11, 2010)

Stocked up on Giggly Pig stuff late in the afternoon again, and bought some pies from the pie people. 
Oh and some tayberries, but most of the market stall holders were complaining that it'd been a quiet day.


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 11, 2010)

Very disappointing choice of bread now that Luca is gone.  I really needed some so I tried a small stick from Born and Bred.  Its quite nice but not outstanding for £1.75.  At those prices they should be offering tasting samples, I'm not going to fork out £3.75 for a loaf unless its some sort of completely amazing treat tbh.  Old Post Office is dire.  So no more bread for me from the Farmer's Market.  Ah well, could do with cutting down on carbs. 

Giggly pig sausages 4 packs for a tenner today, thats 2 dozen sausages.   Lovely strawbs from the berry man.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 30, 2010)

After much deliberation and an intensive tasting programme, I hereby award Gould's Extra Mature the rosette for the 'Blinking Brixton's Best Cheddar Award.' 

I was quite pleased with the Green's cheddars from the friendly man, but Gould's seems a cut above in the strong flavour stakes. So well done Gould's of Shepton Mallet, you've surplanted your cheesy neighbours from Glastonbury in my fridge wish list


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 1, 2010)

I reckon this, "Farmers Market",
Is heading to the knackers yard.


----------



## miss minnie (Nov 7, 2010)

It was looking pretty strong today with some new stalls and busy trade.

Finally there is garlic!  Pretty expensive although apparently a variety of different types and the bulbs were massive (think really large onion size).  Also some damn fine tasting condiments, including weird ones like banana garlic chutney.  I had to have some of the pickled garlic, one sweet, one hot.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 7, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> It was looking pretty strong today with some new stalls and busy trade.
> 
> Finally there is garlic!  Pretty expensive although apparently a variety of different types and the bulbs were massive (think really large onion size).  Also some damn fine tasting condiments, including weird ones like banana garlic chutney.  I had to have some of the pickled garlic, one sweet, one hot.


 
Is that Isle of Wight Garlic Farm? Their chutneys are really nice.


----------



## miss minnie (Nov 7, 2010)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Is that Isle of Wight Garlic Farm? Their chutneys are really nice.


Yes, I believe it is.  I did come away with a jar each of Fig&Apple, Apricot&Ginger and Creamed Horseradish.

I am a sucker for chutneys, jams and other condiments.   Have a cupboard full of them.  Very handy at christmas time though, especially as gifts.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 7, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> Yes, I believe it is.  I did come away with a jar each of Fig&Apple, Apricot&Ginger and Creamed Horseradish.
> 
> I am a sucker for chutneys, jams and other condiments.   Have a cupboard full of them.  Very handy at christmas time though, especially as gifts.



We have the fig and apple one. Really nice with a roast pork.

Might have to go over one week if they're regularly there.


----------



## eme (Nov 7, 2010)

tarannau said:


> So well done Gould's of Shepton Mallet, you've surplanted your cheesy neighbours from Glastonbury in my fridge wish list



He's one of the Actionette's uncles  They get a wheel of that cheddar at Christmas [jealous]


----------



## miss minnie (Nov 7, 2010)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> We have the fig and apple one. Really nice with a roast pork.
> 
> Might have to go over one week if they're regularly there.


He said they'd be there once a month only, so I would guess the 4th Sunday from today being 5th December.

There is also Miss Stoneham's Preserves to be found there monthly.  Her marmalades and savoury jellies (tarragon, yum) are sublime, I'm on my third jar of greengage jam.

Not to forget Mridula Baljekar's Kitchen, does a great Sweet Tomato Jam.  I've also got a few things from It's Only, mmm Spiced Pears.

Did I mention that I am a sucker for this sort of thing? 

http://www.lfm.org.uk/markets/brixton/


----------



## iloveroman (Nov 13, 2010)

**FARMERS MARKET NEWS FLASH**

FISH! Les the fisherman, has a big catch down in Christchurch and will be coming along to the market for tomorrow only.  
Do come down and say hello!

Here's an article about him from the Telegraph last year 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodanddrink/7244670/The-freshest-of-south-coast-fish.html

ALSO Brambletye, the biodynamic fruit farm, will be returning tomorrow with their apples and pears!

AND

Masih Masala will be attending for the first time with their range of cooked Indian foods.


A busy day!


----------



## Janh (Nov 14, 2010)

iloveroman said:


> ...
> 
> Masih Masala will be attending for the first time with their range of cooked Indian foods...



This guy's stall looked very appetising, he deserved to do good business today.


----------



## iloveroman (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi all
The Farmers' market will be on tomorrow - though with a few fewer stalls!  We're also giving away organic mince pies from Old Post Bakery and we have a new (weather depending!) stall.

The Bath Soft Cheese Co will be bringing some of their fabulous looking soft cheeses!  They currently supply cheese to Abel and Cole amongst others. Will they go nicely with Free Mince Pies? 
http://www.parkfarm.co.uk/

I'll be updating our facebook page with which farms have made it through the snow.
Brixton farmers market facebook page

Louise
Brixton Farmers' market manager


----------



## miss minnie (Dec 20, 2010)

Bath Soft Cheese Co rule!  

I had a bunch of people over for crimble drinks and snacks and wanted a brie or camembert but got a 'soft cheese' from the stall instead.  There wasn't a morsel of it left after the party, I even saw people scraping the plate! Major compliments from everyone!  A bit annoyed that I put it all out as I only got a mere speck of it for myself!

Looking forward to their next visit to Brixton.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 20, 2010)

I thought that Bath Soft Cheese was fantastic as well.  I have already got a load of soft cheese in though so I went for piece of the blue.


----------



## miss minnie (Dec 20, 2010)

Yep, got a small piece of blue also, hid it in the fridge.


----------



## Londonfarmers (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi everyone, glad you like Bath Soft cheese, they're attending regularly now on the 1st, 3rd & 5th Sundays and love the market and all their regular customers.
Good news- we hopefully have a new fisherman starting on 13 Feb. Bembridge Fish from the Suffolk Coast. He'll take orders for lobster if you have Valentine's Day plans via twitter or let us know via info@lfm.org.uk and we'll forward your email to him.
And...another new stall holder. The amazing Lardy Da starts on the 17th Feb and every third Sunday of the month. Malika makes her own hand raised pork pies from free range Essex pork and trust us, they are stunning. 
If you haven't been to the market for a while, come along and welcome our new fisherman.

best wishes from all of us at London Farmers' Markets
www.lfm.org.uk


----------



## Londonfarmers (Feb 3, 2011)

*news update*

Londonfarmers

    Hi everyone, glad you like Bath Soft cheese, they're attending regularly now on the 1st, 3rd & 5th Sundays and love the market and all their regular customers.
    Good news- we hopefully have a new fisherman starting on 13 Feb. Bembridge Fish from the Suffolk Coast. He'll take orders for lobster if you have Valentine's Day plans via twitter or let us know via info@lfm.org.uk and we'll forward your email to him.
    And...another new stall holder. The amazing Lardy Da starts on the 17th Feb and every third Sunday of the month. Malika makes her own hand raised pork pies from free range Essex pork and trust us, they are stunning.
    If you haven't been to the market for a while, come along and welcome our new fisherman.

    best wishes from all of us at London Farmers' Markets
www.lfm.org.uk


----------



## iloveroman (Mar 5, 2011)

News update

Lots to tell you about; three pieces of good news, but also two pieces of bad news. We’re glad it’s not the other way round!
1)       Plants: Let’s start with the good news! Another producer returns from their winter hibernation on Sunday: Sarah, Daniel, Ben and Roy, of Bucks-based Little Coppice Nursery. As their plants are grown on the outskirts of London, they are ideally suited for gardens and windowboxes in London. They haven’t travelled a long distance and have certainly had a hardy winter behind them to make sure they are no weaklings!! The team will bring with them a great sample of Springtime offerings, including fragrant hyacinths, deep blue Muscari, delicate daffs, rosy-red tulips, snowdrops, pansies, bellis and cowslips. A good taster for what is to come at the plant fair later this year (17th April).
2)       Game: From next week (13th March), we will have a weekly game stall at the market. Doug Wanstall, from Bank Farm in Kent (aka The Mersham Shoot), will be bringing up a wide variety of wild meats shot on the farm. More on Doug and Bank Farm next week…
3)       Salad greens: Another sure sign that Spring is on it’s way is coming from Charbel of Akiki Organics. This week, he’ll be bringing a great range of gourmet salad leaves from his Worcestershire farm, including cress, rocket, pak choi, mustard, mizuna, Texel greens, mibuna, komatsuna, as well as his first Spring cabbages. He’ll also have four varieties of lettuce: Oakleef Red, Oakleef Green, Little Gem and Winter Density.
4)       Fish: Now for with the bad news. Unfortunately Bembridge Fish will not be back. The journey from the Isle of Wight was an arduous one, and it meant that Mick and/or Mike had to be away from the boats and they couldn’t justify spending so long away from the Island. It is with a heavy heart that they have decided not to return, and they have gone back to Bembridge as firm Brixtonophiles. They have not ruled out a return in the future.
5)       Preserves: Unfortunately, Carol Stoneham (aka Miss Stoneham’s Preserves) is also unable to return to the market for the foreseeable future due to an injury. We wish her a speedy recovery. She gave up most of her other markets some time ago for this reason, but decided to persevere with Brixton for a bit longer because she just likes her customers so much! Hopefully we will see her back at market at some point in the future.
Hopefully next week, we can have all good news, and no bad!!
Enjoy the market this Sunday
Louise, Emily, Cheryl, Mark, Danielle and Arthur
Brixton Farmers’ Market – Every Sunday 10am-2pm on Brixton Station Road
Brixton Plant Fair – at the Farmers’ Market, 17th April
London Farmers' Markets
11 O'Donnell Court
Brunswick Centre
London WC1N 1NY
www.lfm.org.uk
020 7833 0338


----------



## Ms T (Mar 6, 2011)

Gutted about the fish stall - their stuff was really excellent.


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 6, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Gutted about the fish stall - their stuff was really excellent.




[/Groans out loud]


----------



## iloveroman (Mar 18, 2011)

It's so sad about the Bembridge fish - we're working on finding them a second market on Sundays to boost their takings but I think ultimatly it's a long way to The Isle of Wight!

However we have many, many new and returning stalls to the market these days!  See email below.  PIE and Keens!

Dear friends of the Brixton Farmers' Market,

Another week, another new producer starts at the market!

Last year Malika Mezeli set up a new pie company, Lardy Da, trying to apply the snout to trotter philosophy to use cuts of meat that have been forgotten or discarded. The jelly for their pies is made in the traditional way from the trotters and tails and all lard is home-rendered pork fat.

Knowing where all their main ingredients come from maintains quality, taste and ethics. Their pork pies use free-range pork reared by Keith Bennett of Stockings Farm. All ingredients have been carefully chosen to be of the highest quality and where possible always in their least processed form. Lardy-Da pork pies are traditionally hand-raised using hot-crust pastry. The meat is finely chopped by hand so the natural texture is not lost and retains it moisture.

Also, try her fantastic luxury pork terrines – they’re to die for! Malika will attend monthly, on the 3rd Sunday of each month.
Keen's Cheddar will also return on Sunday.

Louise, Emily, Mark, Cheryl, Danielle and Arthur
Brixton Farmers' Market - every Sunday 10am-2pm in Brixton Station Road
Brixton Plant Fair - 17th April at the Farmers' Market


----------



## iloveroman (Mar 18, 2011)

Ooh Also!

Plant Fair!!!   17th April!!  Already confirmed Herbal Haven, Edible Ornamentals, Beauchamp Nurseries, Dig This and all our usual pals!


----------



## iloveroman (Apr 6, 2011)

Dear friends of the Brixton Farmers’ Market,

Just a quick note to let you know that the Brixton Plant Fair will be held next Sunday 17th April – at the Farmers’ Market as usual.

This should be a perfect opportunity to get your garden or window-box started for the new growing season, as quite a number of specialist nurseries will be bringing along produce they have grown themselves. There will be a lot of familiar faces from plant fairs in Brixton in the past, as well as some nurseries who are new to selling in London.

Some of the stalls attending include:

Edible Ornamentals- Bedfordshire

Shaun and Jo, of Edible Ornamentals, grow over thirty different varieties of chilli peppers, ranging from mild tang to scorching heat. Thankfully, someone from Edible Ornamentals will always be on hand to find you the right chilli plant to produce chillies suited to your personal tolerance. They make a great effort to produce plants which not only produce fantastic-tasting chillies, but also look amazing too – hence the name. They also have a good selection of many other herb plants. www.edibleornamentals.co.uk

Herbal Haven- Essex

If its herbs you’re after, John Webster of Herbal Haven has an unparalleled range of both popular garden herbs and unusual specialties. Their range includes, amongst many others, cinnamon basil, chamomile, mugwort, bergamot, wintergreen, marjoram, Jacob’s Ladder, wood sage, heartsease, mullein, elecampaine, bay and St. John’s Wort. We could name them all, but it would take us forever. Go and see for yourself!  www.herbalhaven.com

Dig This - London

Mihaly Herczeg set up his small nursery in 2010 with a view to growing ecologically. The area on which he grows, in Welling in Southeast London, is also kept as a nature reserve. He grows a mixture of evergreens, shrubs and perennials, as well as many unusual vegetable and herb varieties, including many varieties of Hungarian origin which Mihaly has extensively tested for suitability to London soil.  www.green-nose.com

Enjoy the market this weekend and the plant fair next weekend,

Louise, Emily, Cheryl, Mark, Danielle and Arthur

Brixton Farmers’ Market – every Sunday 10am-2pm on Brixton Station Road SW2

Brixton Plant Fair – 17th April at the Farmers’ Market


----------



## iloveroman (Apr 6, 2011)

Also - Drumroll - Isle Of Wight Garlic will be now be attending monthly with their range of Garlicy goodness!  They'll be here every fourth week so will arrive on 24th April.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 10, 2011)

iloveroman said:


> Ooh Also!
> 
> Plant Fair!!!   17th April!!  Already confirmed Herbal Haven, Edible Ornamentals, Beauchamp Nurseries, Dig This and all our usual pals!



I've targeted sorting out our overgrown back yard in time to be able to buy some plants at this next week (and have somewhere to put them). Definitely after some chili plants.


----------



## iloveroman (Apr 19, 2011)

> Definitely after some chili plants.



Ddi you spot edible ornimentals then?  She had some good chillis.  I brought a jalapeno for my boyfriend - that's about where his interest in gardening begins and ends but i should encourage!!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes I got a couple of different types of chili, and a few herbs. 

And half a vegan creole loaf thing which was good.


----------



## newbie (Apr 20, 2011)

can someone explain to me why  iloveroman is able to use this thread for commercial advertising.  

S/he has posted 28 times on these boards, 27 of them on this thread.  That's clearly offering nothing at all to the urban75 community at large and is merely here to use these boards to make money.

ban, imo.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 20, 2011)

Add to that they keep promoting traders that never turn up - Cuckoo Box Chillies I'm looking at you. 

The Farmers Market seems to be lacking good traders atm. The plant fair livened things up a little, but that was a little disappointing too - good to see Herbal Haven early in the year and there were a couple of decent plants at Edible Ornamentals, but there wasn't much beyond the norm after that. I came away a little disheartened to say the least - I thought I'd be coming back with armfuls of plants, but instead came back with a bag of onion and some undersized herbs that I would have probably bought at the Country Show later in the year

The £9 'large' pork pie stand can go swivel too. I'm sure they're perfectly nice, but with that lack of range and pricing it's difficult to see them lasting. Whatever happened to Baker's Treat and their much better (and cheaper) pie selection


----------



## newbie (Apr 20, 2011)

ok, misleading commercial advertising


----------



## Aspasia (May 4, 2011)

newbie said:


> S/he has posted 28 times on these boards, 27 of them on this thread.  That's clearly offering nothing at all to the urban75 community at large and is merely here to use these boards to make money.



I find I can't quite reconcile the accusatory nature of your comment. The thread is clearly titled Farmers' market in Brixton and was obviously set up to keep the community well informed regarding it's activities which are, though well done for spotting it, obviously commercial by nature.  

What I also find difficult to reconcile is that you are criticising an active member of the Brixton community, who organises a farmers market in the local community every week for the sole benefit of the local community, for posting on this site.  If this isn't of interest to the local community then I truly don't know what is.

If you do feel the burning desire to reply to this comment I would be most interested in hearing how it is that you contribute to the community in which you live as to be so ready to find fault with others.  However, that is neither here nor there.  The crux of the matter is this; if you are not interested in the thread nor in the market itself then attend to neither.  I believe that to be the happiest possible outcome for all concerned.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2011)

I've got no problems with the manager of the Farmers Market in Brixton posting up updates about the market in a thread called Farmers Market in Brixton.


----------



## miss minnie (May 4, 2011)

Aspasia said:


> I find I can't quite reconcile the accusatory nature of your comment. The thread is clearly titled Farmers' market in Brixton and was obviously set up to keep the community well informed regarding it's activities which are, though well done for spotting it, obviously commercial by nature.
> 
> What I also find difficult to reconcile is that you are criticising an active member of the Brixton community, who organises a farmers market in the local community every week for the sole benefit of the local community, for posting on this site.  If this isn't of interest to the local community then I truly don't know what is.
> 
> If you do feel the burning desire to reply to this comment I would be most interested in hearing how it is that you contribute to the community in which you live as to be so ready to find fault with others.  However, that is neither here nor there.  The crux of the matter is this; if you are not interested in the thread nor in the market itself then attend to neither.  I believe that to be the happiest possible outcome for all concerned.


Did you actually go to the trouble of registering here just to tell long-standing posters on urban75 to piss off?  

The happiest outcome for all concerned is for both iloveroman and newbie to continue posting on this site.  IMO.


----------



## newbie (May 7, 2011)

Aspasia said:


> I find I can't quite reconcile the accusatory nature of your comment. The thread is clearly titled Farmers' market in Brixton and was obviously set up to keep the community well informed regarding it's activities which are, though well done for spotting it, obviously commercial by nature.
> 
> What I also find difficult to reconcile is that you are criticising an active member of the Brixton community, who organises a farmers market in the local community every week for the sole benefit of the local community, for posting on this site.  If this isn't of interest to the local community then I truly don't know what is.
> 
> If you do feel the burning desire to reply to this comment I would be most interested in hearing how it is that you contribute to the community in which you live as to be so ready to find fault with others.  However, that is neither here nor there.  The crux of the matter is this; if you are not interested in the thread nor in the market itself then attend to neither.  I believe that to be the happiest possible outcome for all concerned.


 
hello.  when you've hung around this community- urban75- for a while you'll come to understand some of the intricacies.  One of which involves commercial advertising.  

You may also come to appreciate some of the undercurrents of the very longrunning discussions about the real market alongside those about gentrification and so on. It's not a foregone conclusion that the sunday market is a good thing for the wider communities in Brixton, nor is it entirely obvious why it's seen as positive that white van traders travel a hundred miles or so to flog their wares here.  Those issues have been discussed previously and will doubtless be discussed in future.  But this thread  (and that particular poster) is somehow at odds with the general nature of discussions here: it's entirely commercial in nature which marks it out as very different, just as the sunday market positions itself separately from the market for the bulk of the ordinaries in Brixton.

it's the editors site and his call.  All I can do is register my displeasure at someone posting here who contributes nothing except adverts for his business.  I don't think it's appropriate simply because of the nature of the business, nor do I understand what makes this acceptable and someone promoting a gig or a shop unacceptable.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2011)

newbie said:


> it's the editors site and his call.  All I can do is register my displeasure at someone posting here who contributes nothing except adverts for his business.  I don't think it's appropriate simply because of the nature of the business, nor do I understand what makes this acceptable and someone promoting a gig or a shop unacceptable.


There's been lots of posters asking questions about the market, so I'm at a loss why should object to someone from the market taking time out to update readers and also answer criticism.


----------



## newbie (May 7, 2011)

as I've said, because it amounts to straightforward commercial advertising.  Have a look at #400, #401, #402, #403 at the top of this page.  There is no content other than attempting to drum up more business.   

In fact a quick look reveals that two of the top 10 posters on this thread are iloveroman and Londonfarmers, who between them have posted a grand total of one, yes one post that's not on this thread, ie that's not in their own direct financial interest. Is there any other business, or any other poster, given that sort of opportunity? 

All other people who want to use these boards for their own financial benefit are given short shrift.  That's one of the reasons I, and many others, value U75.  So what makes this business so special?  They have their own website, their own Facebook and for all I know their own Twitter and their own LinkedIn, there are plenty of places that interested people can ask questions.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2011)

newbie said:


> All other people who want to use these boards for their own financial benefit are given short shrift.  That's one of the reasons I, and many others, value U75.


Again, it's because posters _were were asking for information about the market_.

In fact, gaijingirl even posted up one of their earlier email mail outs because people were looking for details - and no one has ever complained.

The market is dynamic, with different independent traders every week and some people find it useful to know what will be available. I think that makes it very different to a business just promoting themselves.


----------



## tarannau (May 8, 2011)

Bollocks ed - they basically spam the same chain email here that they do elsewhere. It's exactly the same method that other businesses use to promote themselves on here and get told off for. They occasionally feature slightly different traders on rotation, but that's little different to any commercial organisation  choosing to highlight different lines or brands  in their regular promotional mails. I'd certainly quibble that this is no more 'dynamic' than any other half arsed marketing mail out. And besides, as pointed out earlier, they're so 'undynamic' that their mass mailouts are often not even accurate, being spam for a previous era featuring traders that don't turn up.

I'm not massively up in arms about it fwiw, but it's a bit of a rubbish double standard to be honest and Newbie has an obvious point.. Genuine engagement from the farmers market people is very limited indeed. They're a commercial organisation acting exactly how you'd expect one to act. I use the Farmers Market regularly, don't mind the place - but it seems unnecessary to cut them some special kind of slack or to deny that there's blatant commercial spamming going on.


----------



## newbie (May 8, 2011)

editor said:


> Again, it's because posters _were were asking for information about the market_.
> 
> In fact, gaijingirl even posted up one of their earlier email mail outs because people were looking for details - and no one has ever complained.
> 
> The market is dynamic, with different independent traders every week and some people find it useful to know what will be available. I think that makes it very different to a business just promoting themselves.


 
so she has.  Does gaijingirl have a financial stake in the success of the sunday market, or is she just one of us posting info on a thread?  The answer to that seems obvious to me. So why on earth bring her into this?

You said earlier that they're here to "answer criticism". You've obviously been doing your research, show me where they've answered anything, engaged in any conversation, posted anything other than business promotional material.  

What's this about _dynamic_?  The company that brands itself "London Farmers’ Markets" and boasts on its website that it's been going since 1999 and makes its money at 17 sites across London, that one? What's dynamic about it?  The dynamism, for better or worse, is in Granville atm.  

btw I'm sure a marketing bod at Picturehouses would love the opportunity to regularly post their 'Dear Customers' newsletter to drum up attendance at their dynamic programme. The Ritzy has a far better claim to be an integral part of the Brixton communities than the minor bit of gentification on Station Road.  You wouldn't have any objection, I presume?


----------



## miss minnie (May 8, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Bollocks ed - they basically spam the same chain email here that they do elsewhere.


That is true really, you can get the same updates on Twitter and Facebook.  I don't mind LFM *chatting* with us here if they care to, but newbie and tarra have a point about the LFM posts having settled into cut'n'paste marketing spam.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2011)

newbie said:


> What's this about _dynamic_?  The company that brands itself "London Farmers’ Markets" and boasts on its website that it's been going since 1999 and makes its money at 17 sites across London, that one? What's dynamic about it?


'Dynamic' as it can change over the weeks, with different stalls and traders. Personally, I find it useful to have that information on a thread that is _entirely dedicated to the market._ But I would prefer a bit more chat to accompany these postings now.

 iloveroman  - could you make future postings less cut and paste please?


----------



## newbie (May 8, 2011)

no it's not, it is _entirely dedicated_ to a separately branded event that advertises itself as an authentic market simply because it sells from stalls.  If they were proper market stalls they wouldn't ringfence their customers by trading on a day when the real market- the one that Nour are being forced out of- is shut.  They'd trade in competition with others, setting up in direct competition with other stalls selling similar produce and trading on the combination of quality, price and service. That's what markets are, that's how they work.

This isn't a real market, it's just a branding exercise and I do not get why you're giving them such preferential treatment.  If they're friends of yours then just say so and I'll shut up, I don't have much problem with you or anyone else helping their mates, but if they're not then explain how they're different to the Ritzy or any other commercial enterprise with a marketing department that wants to advertise on here.


----------



## tarannau (May 8, 2011)

A very fair point Newbie.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2011)

newbie said:


> This isn't a real market, it's just a branding exercise and I do not get why you're giving them such preferential treatment.  If they're friends of yours then just say so and I'll shut up, I don't have much problem with you or anyone else helping their mates, but if they're not then explain how they're different to the Ritzy or any other commercial enterprise with a marketing department that wants to advertise on here.


I've already asked them to cut back on the cut and paste and get involved with the discussion here. 

I've given my opinion of the matter and no amount of cheap insinuations about them being 'friends of mine' is going to change what I think. They're not my friends, I don't know anyone involved with them at all, and I've never met anyone from their organisation. 

I'm sorry we don't agree, but you are free to lobby other mods who may agree with you and override my opinion  (as they have done several times in the past).


----------



## newbie (May 8, 2011)

I wasn't trying to insinuate anything, simply asking, but I'm sorry if you were offended by the question, that wasn't my intention.

nor am I lobbying anyone, I'm posting on an open thread.

I've seen what you've asked of iloveroman.  I'd like to ask them something different, that they join in with discussions elsewhere on these boards but leave this thread well alone.  Their company details, address, phone number, website and all, are on plenty of their previous posts and they can be contacted in all sorts of ways if anyone is interested in getting their newsletter or discussing their business with them.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2011)

newbie said:


> I've seen what you've asked of iloveroman.  I'd like to ask them something different, that they join in with discussions elsewhere on these boards but leave this thread well alone....


So you don't want the person who knows more about the market than anyone else posting on a thread about the market, even when people here have asked questions that he's best placed to answer?


----------



## newbie (May 8, 2011)

I'm happy with this:

_2. No advertising of any kind. We are not interested in hearing about your company/website/club/product/new song/gig/glowing rave underpants. This is a non-profit, community discussion forum, not a free advertising resource and offenders will be booted off.

Adverts for gigs/events/parties You MUST notify a moderator and receive permission before posting any sort of promotional thread. No exceptions. Note that charity or free events are the most likely to be accepted. Next come those for which there is a big discount for Urban75 members. If you're trying to plug a straightforward commercial event, don't bother, no matter how many people you think might be interested.

Signature files/avatars are also disabled and putting in links to your own website with every post isn't permitted either: we want to hear your opinions, not see the same link with every post!
_

http://www.urban75.org/info/faq.html


----------



## editor (May 8, 2011)

> Adverts for gigs/events/parties You MUST notify a moderator and receive permission before posting any sort of promotional thread. No exceptions.


He did just that.

Would you like to answer my question now, please?


----------



## newbie (May 8, 2011)

funnily enough that's the least pertinent clause, given the thread was started by an ordinary poster.  Certainly ranks far lower than *"No advertising of any kind. We are not interested in hearing about your company"* and _"If you're trying to plug a straightforward commercial event, don't bother, no matter how many people you think might be interested."_ plus _"putting in links to your own website with every post isn't permitted either"_.

Why don't you answer the question I've asked a number of times: why are these particular business operators given preferential treatment?


----------



## editor (May 8, 2011)

newbie said:


> Why don't you answer the question I've asked a number of times: why are these particular business operators given preferential treatment?


We've always had a policy of letting some people advertise here if they ask and we feel that it's appropriate.

Oh, and for the record, I don't think I've received more than one complaint about this thread in all the time it's been running.


----------



## tarannau (May 8, 2011)

Blimey, it's going all circular. In retrospect it was probably a mistake to cut LFM such slack, but everyone likes a good vegetable and the sheer spamminess of the whole thing gradually grew ever more apparent. It's not been heavy duty electronic flyposting all over the place by any means.


----------



## newbie (May 8, 2011)

Really?   I must say I've never noticed, can you point to what other businesses are allowed to advertise in a similar way.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Blimey, it's going all circular. In retrospect it was probably a mistake to cut LFM such slack, but everyone likes a good vegetable and the sheer spamminess of the whole thing gradually grew ever more apparent. It's not been heavy duty electronic flyposting all over the place by any means.


I've already asked them to cut back from the cut and paste-athons and start contributing, but it seems that's not enough for newbie. He wants them banished off this thread forever.


----------



## newbie (May 8, 2011)

tarannau said:


> It's not been heavy duty electronic flyposting all over the place by any means.


no it hasn't, but until I started asking questions most of the posts on this thread this year were adverts.


----------



## tarannau (May 9, 2011)

Fair point, but let's see what happens from here on in.


----------



## Londonfarmers (May 18, 2011)

Hi everyone
I thought you might like to know that we're being joined at the farmers' market this Sunday by Brixton based food bloggers Salad Club who are going to be there twice a month. 
I'm also talking to Brixton Windmill about getting them involved in a real bread day. We love having community groups at the market; I've been trying to get a Dr Bike event but have so far failed in interesting any local bike shops or groups. If you have contacts or know someone who might like to be at the market please let us know. Thanks!


----------



## editor (May 18, 2011)

Londonfarmers said:


> Hi everyone
> I thought you might like to know that we're being joined at the farmers' market this Sunday by Brixton based food bloggers Salad Club who are going to be there twice a month.
> I'm also talking to Brixton Windmill about getting them involved in a real bread day. We love having community groups at the market; I've been trying to get a Dr Bike event but have so far failed in interesting any local bike shops or groups. If you have contacts or know someone who might like to be at the market please let us know. Thanks!


I trust this post meets with everyone's approval?


----------



## newbie (May 20, 2011)

sell, sell, sell

it's an advert from someone who posts nothing but self-serving adverts.  what's to dislike?


----------



## newbie (Jan 15, 2012)

bump.
so now their sell, sell, sell approach to feathering their own nests extends to stealing bicycle parking spaces for their advertising boards and dumping a blackboard in the middle of one of the busiest bits of pavement.

Reasonable, legitimate businesses don't behave like that. Why do they think it's acceptable for them to do so?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2012)

It does cover up that snot green bike a bit though which is a good thing


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2012)

newbie said:


> so now their sell, sell, sell approach to feathering their own nests extends to stealing bicycle parking spaces for their advertising boards and dumping a blackboard in the middle of one of the busiest bits of pavement.


I can get worked up about a lot of things, but this is not one of them.

The market was really busy this morning. It's a great addition to Brixton.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 15, 2012)

editor said:


> I can get worked up about a lot of things, but this is not one of them.
> 
> The market was really busy this morning. It's a great addition to Brixton.



yep: plenty of stalls and customers. bagged some veg.


----------



## newbie (Jan 15, 2012)

editor said:


> I can get worked up about a lot of things, but this is not one of them.


fair enough, you don't care. They have their market, you can go there if you want, but does that mean we should all ignore their antisocial advertising? I doubt I'd be the only one complaining if this was being done by KFC or Mcdonalds, why cut these people slack?

I tried to park my bike yesterday, all the spaces outside the tube were full, one of them with an advert, positioned in such a way that it stuck out into the pedestrian walking space. I went up to the ones outside KFC, all were full, one of them with an advert, again sticking out.

There aren't enough bike parking spaces in the middle there, it's simply wrong that greedy entrepreneurs should seek to line their own pockets by using them for advertising.

When I wandered back I noticed just how many people had to manoeuver around the blackboard that had been placed right in the middle of a very busy bit of pavement. There are other blackboards around- this is not the only business who think their commercial gain overrides everything else- but they're the only one that put a big board just outside the tube, to get in the way of the maximum number of people.

Don't those with visual impairments, mobility restrictions, who are elderly, pushing buggies, dragging small children or shopping matter? Is it fair or reasonable that the greedy and inconsiderate should behave in such an antisocial way? If they were grown up enough to actually apply for permission for their adverts they'd be refused, for the simple and obvious reason that there are already plenty of places that they can advertise. Of course, they'd have to pay for that and as they've shown by the way they've spammed these boards, they're only interested in No 1.

so come on, Londonfarmers, I know you've never posted anything here that isn't advertising, but I'm asking you to justify your behaviour.


----------



## uk benzo (Jan 15, 2012)

newbie said:


> fair enough, you don't care. They have their market, you can go there if you want, but does that mean we should all ignore their antisocial advertising? I doubt I'd be the only one complaining if this was being done by KFC or Mcdonalds, why cut these people slack?
> 
> I tried to park my bike yesterday, all the spaces outside the tube were full, one of them with an advert, positioned in such a way that it stuck out into the pedestrian walking space. I went up to the ones outside KFC, all were full, one of them with an advert, again sticking out.
> 
> ...


 
I'm sorry, maybe I've missed something.. but have Londonfarmers murdered someone in Brixton?


----------



## ajdown (Jan 16, 2012)

newbie said:


> There aren't enough bike parking spaces in the middle there, it's simply wrong that greedy entrepreneurs should seek to line their own pockets by using them for advertising.



There's more than enough bike parking, certainly a lot more bike spaces than free car parking in the middle of Brixton that's for sure.

How about getting something useful like seats for people to sit down and watch the world go by?  That wide bit of tube outside the charred remains of Foot Locker is ideal, but nope it's clogged up with bike racks.


----------



## newbie (Jan 16, 2012)

there aren't enough bike parking spaces, that's why they're always full or overfull, but I agree about seats.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 16, 2012)

If there were some car parking spaces then people wouldn't need to resort to having to ride a bike.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 16, 2012)

ajdown said:


> If there were some car parking spaces then people wouldn't need to resort to having to ride a bike.



I know this might come as a shock to you, but a lot of people can't afford/don't want to run a car and therefore cycle.  Shocking I know 

And the only viable place where there could have been a car park now has a temporary ice skating rink on so you're a bit late.  Not sure I remember you getting involved in the campaign to keep a parking provision when it was happening.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2012)

ajdown said:


> If there were some car parking spaces then people wouldn't need to resort to having to ride a bike.


You can get about 15 bike parking spaces in the space of one small car space. Do the math!


----------



## ajdown (Jan 16, 2012)

You can carry a lot more shopping in a car than you can on a bike or even on the bus.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2012)

ajdown said:


> You can carry a lot more shopping in a car than you can on a bike or even on the bus.


Not everyone needs to carry half a ton of shopping. Besides, there's supermarket car parks if bulk-buying is your thing.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2012)

ajdown said:


> You can carry a lot more shopping in a car than you can on a bike or even on the bus.



By this logic are you suggesting that you can carry a lot more shopping in a van than you can in a car or on a bike or even on the bus?


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2012)

Badgers said:


> By this logic are you suggesting that you can carry a lot more shopping in a van than you can in a car or on a bike or even on the bus?


I think he wants HGV parking slots installed.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 16, 2012)

New parking is open behind the Town Hall now. There have been loads of places available whenever I have walked past.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 16, 2012)

I wasn't aware that there was parking up around the town hall.  Either it's not signposted/advertised or I haven't spotted it.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 16, 2012)

Why on earth would you want to sit under the bridge outside the phone shops? It's pigeon poo and water dripping everywhere; and the railway arches and canapy amplify the road noise.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> Why on earth would you want to sit under the bridge outside the phone shops? It's pigeon poo and water dripping everywhere; and the railway arches and canapy amplify the road noise.



Still better than the old toilets in the Albert mind?


----------



## Rushy (Jan 16, 2012)

ajdown said:


> I wasn't aware that there was parking up around the town hall.  Either it's not signposted/advertised or I haven't spotted it.


It opened last month. It was provided as part of the temp ice rink proposal.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 16, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> Why on earth would you want to sit under the bridge outside the phone shops? It's pigeon poo and water dripping everywhere; and the railway arches and canapy amplify the road noise.



If you're down that end it saves having to go all the way up to Ritzy Square and sit on the stone turd.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 16, 2012)

ajdown said:


> If you're down that end it saves having to go *all the way* up to Ritzy Square and sit on the stone turd.



OMG it must be like 40 _whole_ metres


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2012)

nipsla said:


> OMG it must be like 40 _whole_ metres


They should introduce a shuttle service.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 16, 2012)

editor said:


> They should introduce a shuttle service.



I'd like to see AJ on a shuttle.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I'd like to see AJ on a shuttle.


Instead of a running commentary, he could provide a running grumble over the 40m journey.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 16, 2012)

editor said:


> Instead of a running commentary, he could provide a running grumble over the 40m journey.



I was thinking more about sending him into space.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 16, 2012)

ajdown said:


> If there were some car parking spaces then people wouldn't need to resort to having to ride a bike.



  this is one of the most alien, random sentences I've read in a long time.  Riding a bike is one of the greatest pleasures I know, I can think of days cycling in the sun with loved ones, laughing with a real sense of freedom, almost like flying, where I've whooped with delight! (perhaps not so much getting the shopping in at the market and more on a countryside right but nevertheless - it is sooooo strange for me to read this.)


----------



## Ol Nick (Jan 16, 2012)

I see newbie's point, it was slightly annoying to see the bike parking space used for advertising, but then I thought "Hey! Brixton, eh?" and smiled and walked on. I advise it to anyone briefly annoyed by very minor things in Brixton.


----------



## fortyplus (Jan 16, 2012)

Rushy said:


> New parking is open behind the Town Hall now. There have been loads of places available whenever I have walked past.


Because it's fucking miles from the market. Uphill with shopping. But downhill from Tesco, obviously.


----------



## uk benzo (Jan 16, 2012)

The only people I ever see who justify bringing a car into Brixton are those that buy masses of meat from the butchers along Electric Avenue. But even this problem has been circumvented, as the butchers now trolley the meat for the customers to their cars in a shopping cart (all the way to the Tesco car park!).


----------



## ajdown (Jan 17, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> The only people I ever see who justify bringing a car into Brixton are those that buy masses of meat from the butchers along Electric Avenue. But even this problem has been circumvented, as the butchers now trolley the meat for the customers to their cars in a shopping cart (all the way to the Tesco car park!).



Sadly Brixton lacks a proper Butchers - unless you buy it overpriced at the farmers market of course, and I've got to go all the way to Herne Hill or make do with supermarket meat.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes, all those places in the market, including Dombeys and that Latin American place, aren't _real_ butchers. Those are fake sides of ribs and, if you look closely, you can see they've drawn the fat onto the beef steaks with a sharpie marker.

Knob end.


----------



## newbie (Jan 17, 2012)

Ol Nick said:


> I see newbie's point, it was slightly annoying to see the bike parking space used for advertising, but then I thought "Hey! Brixton, eh?" and smiled and walked on. I advise it to anyone briefly annoyed by very minor things in Brixton.


No, sorry, I don't think that's the right approach.  "Hey! Brixton, eh?" covers a lot of individual and collective behaviour that would be considered downright odd elsewhere.  Champion, I like that, but there's obviously a fine line between accepting, accommodating or even celebrating oddness and welcoming systematic anti social behaviour.  Which is what this is.

This is greedy outsiders parachuting in to Brixton thinking they can do what they like because it's the sort of dump where no-one cares, and where normal standards of consideration for others can be jettisoned.

I'm waiting for an explanation from the poster Londonfarmers.  I suspect, though, that they're too cowardly to come here and explain why they think their unethical selfishness is acceptable.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2012)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Yes, all those places in the market, including Dombeys and that Latin American place, aren't real butchers. Those are fake sides of ribs and, if you look closely, you can see they've drawn the fat onto the beef steaks with a sharpie marker.
> 
> Knob end.



Shaddup you. It is all out of date monkey or zebra and well you know it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 17, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Shaddup you. It is all out of date monkey or zebra and sell you know it.



Aint no chicken breast, that be dodo boob!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 17, 2012)

newbie said:


> No, sorry, I don't think that's the right approach. "Hey! Brixton, eh?" covers a lot of individual and collective behaviour that would be considered downright odd elsewhere. Champion, I like that, but there's obviously a fine line between accepting, accommodating or even celebrating oddness and welcoming systematic anti social behaviour. Which is what this is.


It really isn't.


----------



## fortyplus (Jan 17, 2012)

I like the farmers' market. It says something about the rest of the market that it was the only place in the market you could get English apples during the apple season.

But using bike racks for  guerilla advertising is a cheapskate circumvention of planning laws - amongst other things  - in the same league as using a person to carry a sign for a Golf Sale. It's not (yet) high on my list of annoyances, but if I couldn't tie up my bike because of one of their adbikes it would quickly piss me off. And if it works for them, chances are that other enterprises will follow. Definitely a trend best nipped in the bud, now.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2012)

I get more annoyed by the huge billboard illegally erected up outside my block. One slot in a bike rack being taken over by an independent market doesn't get me quite so worked up.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2012)

editor said:


> I get more annoyed by the huge billboard illegally erected up outside my block. One slot in a bike rack being taken over by an independent market doesn't get me quite so worked up.



I think most people do. Personally I support the market and understand that their marketing options are a little limited. How would people feel if it was a McDonalds advertising bike parked up?


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2012)

Badgers said:


> How would people feel if it was a McDonalds advertising bike parked up?


It would be an entirely different thing because they're a multinational with a zillion dollar budget. I don't think the farmer's market is quite in that league.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 17, 2012)

They are hardly a struggling local independent trader though. They run 20 markets around London and have been going for over a decade and seem to be doing ok. Do they really need to use up public bike spaces to do their advertising?


----------



## Ms T (Jan 17, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Sadly Brixton lacks a proper Butchers - unless you buy it overpriced at the farmers market of course, and I've got to go all the way to Herne Hill or make do with supermarket meat.


 
Boarstall Meats at the farmer's market is very keenly priced.  I got four chicken supremes, two chicken portions (all free range) and a packet of pork mince on Sunday for a tenner.  An over a kilo of beef fillet for £20.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2012)

teuchter said:


> They are hardly a struggling local independent trader though. They run 20 markets around London and have been going for over a decade and seem to be doing ok. Do they really need to use up public bike spaces to do their advertising?


Report them to the council if it's causing you that much angst. Couldn't give a fuck myself.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 17, 2012)

I think editor must have shares in the company.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 17, 2012)

tarannau said:


> Yes, all those places in the market, including Dombeys and that Latin American place, aren't _real_ butchers. Those are fake sides of ribs and, if you look closely, you can see they've drawn the fat onto the beef steaks with a sharpie marker.
> 
> Knob end.



Don't you remember, T?
Mr. Down has an acute fear of ethno-butchers.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 17, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Don't you remember, T?
> Mr. Down has an acute fear of ethno-butchers.



Tbf if he does he'll be ok with Dombeys, so long as the Polish girl doesn't serve him


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2012)

teuchter said:


> I think editor must have shares in the company.


Because I can't get worked up into a froth over a single bike slot being used? Yeah. That really adds up.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2012)

editor said:


> Because I can't get worked up into a froth over a single bike slot being used? Yeah. That really adds up.



His denial is telling


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't even like half of what they serve up in the market!
All that meat?

*shudder


----------



## fortyplus (Jan 17, 2012)

Mark my words. It starts with the farmers' market. Next thing you know you'll have bikes advertising the latest over-priced deli/coffee shop,  then about a week later the estate agents will be there, and in a few months every bike rack in Brixton will have the crumbling remains of adbikes for a short-lived and quickly-forgotten lifestyle bar clogging up its slots....


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> Mark my words. It starts with the farmers' market. Next thing you know you'll have bikes advertising the latest over-priced deli/coffee shop, then about a week later the estate agents will be there, and in a few months every bike rack in Brixton will have the crumbling remains of adbikes for a short-lived and quickly-forgotten lifestyle bar clogging up its slots....


Could you provide some illustrations of advert-bike laden shopping centres nearby?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 17, 2012)

It's interesting to compare the response to this, with the response to the incident a couple of years back when a butcher's shop took over the (then) ex-living bar on CH lane and stuck signs and canopies all over the listed building without planning permission.

Yuppie bar converted to independent butcher, signage applied to private building  ----> outrage on U75

Commercial operation opens premium food market for middle classes, signage applied to public bike parking facility and blocking pavement ----> apathy on U75


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2012)

teuchter said:


> It's interesting to compare the response to this, with the response to the incident a couple of years back when a butcher's shop took over the (then) ex-living bar on CH lane and stuck signs and canopies all over the listed building without planning permission.
> 
> Yuppie bar converted to independent butcher, signage applied to private building ----> outrage on U75
> 
> Commercial operation opens premium food market for middle classes, signage applied to public bike parking facility and blocking pavement ----> apathy on U75



One was permanent, the other not.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Yuppie bar converted to independent butcher, signage applied to private building ----> outrage on U75


I think people were more pissed off at such a fine building being trashed, just like they were pissed off when the original 'yuppie bar' did exactly the same.


----------



## uk benzo (Jan 17, 2012)

It is just surprising at the level of Daily Mail outrage over a bike with a bit of blackboard taped to it chained to a bike rack. In the grand scheme of Brixton life, this is nothing. The stink of piss around the public toilet opposite Los Americos is worth getting worked up about. The shite skating rink is worth getting worked up about. The poor traffic planning in Brixton is worth getting worked up about.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 17, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> It is just surprising at the level of Daily Mail outrage over a bike with a bit of blackboard taped to it chained to a bike rack. In the grand scheme of Brixton life, this is nothing. The stink of piss around the public toilet opposite Los Americos is worth getting worked up about. The shite skating rink is worth getting worked up about. The poor traffic planning in Brixton is worth getting worked up about.



The rink seems ok. The prices are the problem: £24 for a family of four.

PLUS £2 each for skate hire, £3 for a child's penguin for 30mins. Locker £1.

It's £1.30 a minute!


----------



## tarannau (Jan 17, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Boarstall Meats at the farmer's market is very keenly priced. I got four chicken supremes, two chicken portions (all free range) and a packet of pork mince on Sunday for a tenner. An over a kilo of beef fillet for £20.



I'd echo this. I would't say that their burgers or sausages are all that mind - bit too finely ground and innocuous for my tastes - but they're decently priced. I have had one bad chicken off them admittedly, turning to stinking badness within a couple of days in the fridge, but they resolved it well and they're a good source of competitively priced meat

Whisper it quietly, but the friendly, ruddy faced butcher who turns up at Dulwich (College) Farmers Market boasts better produce and prices that are near comparable.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd be more concerned about the Foot Locker nearby which has been boarded up since the riots, and it doesn't block the pavement, there's loads of space around there.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 17, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> It is just surprising at the level of Daily Mail outrage over a bike with a bit of blackboard taped to it chained to a bike rack.


Does two posters a bit annoyed about the advertising bike constitute "daily mail outrage"?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 17, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Yuppie bar converted to independent butcher, signage applied to private building ----> outrage on U75


The yuppie bar had been closed for a good few years before the building was used as a butchers. The signage was erected without planning permission in flagrant breach of planning laws. It also looked fucking shit. That was why people were annoyed.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 17, 2012)

Farmers Market bike-sign bad, excessively large hoarding round Foot Locker worse in my book. They frequently hog even more of the pavement space by opening up the back hoardings outwards, leaving a perilous sliver of pavement for the onrushing commuter crowd from Brixton Rail to underground station. Gets a bit hairy around there at times.


----------



## newbie (Jan 17, 2012)

sfaik Footlocker didn't make a conscious decision to burn their building down, nor do they turn up on this fine community oriented forum to regularly post spam promoting their business.  The same goes for all the other things people have mentioned that irk them more than these adbikes (plural) and the blackboard that blocks the pavement.

I know the editor is happy for that particular business (and only that one business) to use his boards for regular free advertising despite the fact that they never, ever post anything but spam.  That's his call.

From my point of view, however, this is an open thread and as I know that Londonfarmers post here it seems the obvious place to ask them to explain their antisocial behaviour.  Of course, if the editor objects to me using his boards to question them I will, of course, desist.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2012)

newbie said:


> I know the editor is happy for that particular business (and only that one business) to use his boards for regular free advertising despite the fact that they never, ever post anything but spam. That's his call.


What are you on about, please?


----------



## newbie (Jan 17, 2012)

exactly what it says: I'm not aware of any other commercial operation that contributes nothing whatsoever to this community but is indulged by being allowed to post advertising here.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2012)

newbie said:


> exactly what it says: I'm not aware of any other commercial operation that contributes nothing whatsoever to this community but is indulged by being allowed to post advertising here.


Have you not seen the Brixton Noticeboard forum then?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 17, 2012)

It's not blocking the pavement and it's not antisocial behavior. If you drew up a list of what was wrong with central brixton it wouldn't even register. Besides, the farmers market provides an outlet for farmers to sell their produce besides getting screwed by the likes of Tesco, and that should be encouraged.


----------



## newbie (Jan 17, 2012)

yes I've seen it.  A few one-off posts by blow-ins, plenty of posts by longterm and respected members of this community and one commercial operation that regularly posts spam and never posts anything else.


----------



## newbie (Jan 17, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's not blocking the pavement and it's not antisocial behavior. If you drew up a list of what was wrong with central brixton it wouldn't even register. Besides, the farmers market provides an outlet for farmers to sell their produce besides getting screwed by the likes of Tesco, and that should be encouraged.


I don't agree with your last point, for reasons spelt out further up this thread, as for your first point, I don't really care if it doesn't register with you, it does with me and I'm asking the people who've done it to explain themselves, in public in a forum they post on.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 17, 2012)

newbie said:


> I don't agree with your last point, for reasons spelt out further up this thread, as for your first point, I don't really care if it doesn't register with you, it does with me and I'm asking the people who've done it to explain themselves, in public in a forum they post on.


There's nothing to "register", that's the point.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2012)

newbie said:


> yes I've seen it. A few one-off posts by blow-ins, plenty of posts by longterm and respected members of this community and one commercial operation that regularly posts spam and never posts anything else.


The bit you seem to be missing is that some people find londonfarmers' posts _useful and informative_. They're completely on topic for a Brixton Noticeboard and well within our rules. I've certainly found them useful a couple of times when I've wanted to know what stalls were going to there on the weekend.


----------



## newbie (Jan 17, 2012)

editor said:


> The bit you seem to be missing is that some people find londonfarmer's posts useful and informative. They're completely on topic for a Brixton Noticeboard and well within our rules.


I've asked a poster on these boards to explain their behaviour.  Do you have a problem with that?

You've made it very clear that something that concerns me is of little or no interest to you.  Fine.  I'm not particularly exercised about the billboard on CHL and d'you know what, I haven't posted on your thread to tell you that.


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 17, 2012)

Surely a huge permanently erected bilboard is worse in both terms of being an eyesore and pervasive capitalism than a temporary bike with sign?!


----------



## newbie (Jan 17, 2012)

yes probably but I'm not personally particularly exercised about it. I'm sorry if that makes me a bad person, but frankly they're both utterly insignificant compared with world hunger or malaria, on which basis nothing else is ever worth mentioning.

I really, really don't care if no-one else considers this significant, reading this thread is not compulsory.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2012)

newbie said:


> I've asked a poster on these boards to explain their behaviour. Do you have a problem with that?
> 
> You've made it very clear that something that concerns me is of little or no interest to you. Fine. I'm not particularly exercised about the billboard on CHL and d'you know what, I haven't posted on your thread to tell you that.


I've responded because you suggested that I was guilty of some sort of moderation bias towards them. That is simply untrue.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 17, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The yuppie bar had been closed for a good few years before the building was used as a butchers. The signage was erected without planning permission in flagrant breach of planning laws. It also looked fucking shit. That was why people were annoyed.



I was annoyed about the butchers signage as well.

As it happens I find the farmers market signage rather less annoying, but that doesn't mean that in principle it's fine for it to be there. It's not a major problem at present, as far as I can see from the pictures posted, but in the long term, if that kind of advertising is allowed, it'll just proliferate, as happens in some places and then they have to have a crackdown -

If you asked me to choose between the billboard outside the Barrier Block (and the ones in the middle of loughborough Junction) being removed, and the Farmer's Market signage being removed, I'd choose the former. However there isn't currently any legal justification for doing this.

If you asked me to choose between the farmers market adverts being allowed to stay or not, I'd say get rid of them because they set a bad precedent.

Just because it's a minor complaint relative to others regarding Brixton town centre, doesn't invalidate it.

And I agree with Newbie that it's kind of a bit off for the Farmers Market people to post, effectively, adverts on the forum, and ignore any feedback/questions being put to them.


----------



## newbie (Jan 17, 2012)

editor said:


> I've responded because you suggested that I was guilty of some sort of moderation bias towards them. That is simply untrue.


you responded to my initial post about adbikes with this


editor said:


> I can get worked up about a lot of things, but this is not one of them.
> 
> The market was really busy this morning. It's a great addition to Brixton.



since then you've posted about twice as much as I have.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2012)

newbie said:


> since then you've posted about twice as much as I have.


I think I'm entitled to comment on things around Brixton, no?


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2012)

teuchter said:


> And I agree with Newbie that it's kind of a bit off for the Farmers Market people to post, effectively, adverts on the forum, and ignore any feedback/questions being put to them.


The have answered questions from posters in the past but, like any poster they're not obliged to do so.


----------



## Winot (Jan 17, 2012)

newbie said:


> sfaik Footlocker didn't make a conscious decision to burn their building down, nor do they turn up on this fine community oriented forum to regularly post spam promoting their business.  The same goes for all the other things people have mentioned that irk them more than these adbikes (plural) and the blackboard that blocks the pavement.
> 
> I know the editor is happy for that particular business (and only that one business) to use his boards for regular free advertising despite the fact that they never, ever post anything but spam.  That's his call.
> 
> From my point of view, however, this is an open thread and as I know that Londonfarmers post here it seems the obvious place to ask them to explain their antisocial behaviour.  Of course, if the editor objects to me using his boards to question them I will, of course, desist.



Newbie - you're going to give yourself an ulcer.  There are worse things to worry about; honestly.  And tbh your vendatta is a bit dull.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 18, 2012)

Is capitalism ok if the sausages taste nice?


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Is capitalism ok if the sausages taste nice?


I can rant long and hard on the evils of rampant capitalism, but I'd probably be missing the real target if I directed my ire at a small farmers market.

PS I don't like their sausages. They're full of meat.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Is capitalism ok if the sausages taste nice?



I am on the fence here


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 18, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I am on the fence here



A farmer's fence?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 18, 2012)

editor said:


> PS I don't like their sausages. They're full of meat.



Vegetable pie?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> A farmer's fence?



No, a bankers hedge


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Vegetable pie?


Spinach and feta slice.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 18, 2012)

Badgers said:


> No, a bankers hedge



Any gunmen behind the grassy knoll? With JFK Chicken in their sights?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 18, 2012)

editor said:


> Spinach and feta slice.


Breakfast slice.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 18, 2012)

editor said:


> I can rant long and hard on the evils of rampant capitalism,



What about hesitant capitalism?


----------



## newbie (Jan 18, 2012)

editor said:


> I can rant long and hard on the evils of rampant capitalism, but I'd probably be missing the real target if I directed my ire at a small farmers market.



I don't often rant long and hard but I do expect reasonable standards of behaviour from large and small alike, perhaps with a particular expectation from those that like to promote themselves as somehow more ethical or more acceptable than other businesses. Why not?

Anyway sfaics it's just an enterprise like any other, out to make money, but unlike other businesses this particular one has chosen to grab publicly provided bike parking and prime pavement space for it's own gain. I don't think that's reasonable.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2012)

teuchter said:


> What about hesitant capitalism?


I prefer coy and reluctant captialism best.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2012)

newbie said:


> Anyway sfaics it's just an enterprise like any other, out to make money, but unlike other businesses this particular one has chosen to grab publicly provided bike parking and prime pavement space for it's own gain. I don't think that's reasonable.


With all the publicity you've given to this bike (which I've yet to see, btw) they must be glad about your intervention here.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> With all the publicity you've given to this bike (which I've yet to see, btw) they must be glad about your intervention here.



Who is 'they'? The market or the man?


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Who is 'they'? The market or the man?


The Manarket.


----------



## newbie (Jan 18, 2012)

bikes plural, there's one in the racks by the tube and one outside KFC.  I've not noticed others.  I do wonder, though, whether they've done this in any of the other umpteen places in London they put their shopping opportunities.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 20, 2012)

I noticed a big black board sign at the entrance to the market by boots this morning, for Brixton Market. On the pavement. Didn't read it. I was too busy tripping over it.

More Sign of the Crimes.


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 20, 2012)

I saw the bike outside KFC on my way into work this morning and immediately thought of this discussion. 

I personally can't see what the problem is.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah! I can't possibly see what the catch is with businesses using scarce bike locking spaces to park their adverts on.

It's a wanky and thoughtless thing to do at best.


----------



## newbie (Jan 21, 2012)

Aye, there are a lot of blackboards around.  What distinguished the one I complained about last week was it's positioning centrally on the narrow bit of usable pavement under the high level bridge where it would have maximum advertising effect, and cause maximum obstruction.  By contrast there was one for the Makers Market at the junction of Station Road and Popes Road which, while I don't think it should be there, was placed in such a way that it didn't cause an obstruction, at least for sighted people.


Chilavert said:


> I saw the bike outside KFC on my way into work this morning and immediately thought of this discussion.
> 
> I personally can't see what the problem is.



you can't see any problem with private businesses taking possession of public property for advertising?  Really?  Or are you simply saying you're not a cyclist and don't care in this particular instance?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 23, 2012)

newbie said:


> What distinguished the one I complained about last week was it's positioning centrally on the narrow bit of usable pavement under the high level bridge where it would have maximum advertising effect, and cause maximum obstruction.


 I saw a small child walk smack bang into it today. They had their head turned, talking to their Mum. If the bike hadn't got a board on it I don't think any harm would have been done but it's in a bottleneck and it was dark and the board is predominantly black. The bike itself is a bit of a wreck too. I was slightly annoyed before on a 'That's a bit cheeky' basis, but now I see that it's there 24/7 and a hazard I'm more than slightly annoyed, so I'm now standing with newbie on this one.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2012)

Gamechanger


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 23, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I saw a small child walk smack bang into it today. They had their head turned, talking to their Mum. If the bike hadn't got a board on it I don't think any harm would have been done but it's in a bottleneck and it was dark and the board is predominantly black. The bike itself is a bit of a wreck too. I was slightly annoyed before on a 'That's a bit cheeky' basis, but now I see that it's there 24/7 and a hazard I'm more than slightly annoyed, so I'm now standing with newbie on this one.



without the board he might have lost an eye on some sticky out bit of bike. That board may have saved that young lad's sight.

That board is a hero.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 23, 2012)

Nah, the board's on the back wheel, which his wee head would've cleared easily.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 23, 2012)

Well the spindle might have rent open his abdomen, causing his  guts to unfurl on the street in front of everyone.  

Or he might have tripped over the wheel and cracked his head open, causing his brains to fall out onto the street in front of everyone.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2012)

I've noticed that the bike moves around too. It's quite an ugly, unwieldy thing.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, he just whacked the side of his head against the board and fell over, then howled.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Well the spindle might have rent open his abdomen, causing his guts to unfurl on the street in front of everyone.
> 
> Or he might have tripped over the wheel and cracked his head open, causing his brains to fall out onto the street in front of everyone.



Would have made for some interesting photos for all those standing around with their camera phones


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 23, 2012)

I must confess my first thought was not to check that he was OK but to think "Hmm, newbie was right, I must tell him."


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 23, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I must confess my first thought was not to check that he was OK but to think "Hmm, newbie was right, I must tell him."



You are a compassionate woman, mrs m, to think of newbie during trying times.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I must confess my first thought was not to check that he was OK but to think "Hmm, newbie was right, I must tell him."



You'd probably risk being assaulted by mother for going near child 

I saw a kid trip over a wheelie suitcase on Saturday.  The guy with the suitcase just turned around, stood there for a second and then walked off.  Parents looked horrified that he hadn't apologised or stopped to pick the child up.  It was the kid's fault though but I did wonder why the guy hadn't said anything. Maybe he didn't speak English or thought "serves the little fucker right, running around a hospital where there's sick people"


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 23, 2012)

Actually those wheelie suitcases annoy me far far more than bikes nicking parking space for adverts. Those things are lethal in the wrong hands.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Actually those wheelie suitcases annoy me far far more than bikes nicking parking space for adverts. Those things are lethal in the wrong hands.



Search for the Bob Plath thread


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Actually those wheelie suitcases annoy me far far more than bikes nicking parking space for adverts. Those things are lethal in the wrong hands.



The small ones annoy me (ie. little bigger than laptop size).  Are people that weak that they can't carry a small bag like that?


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2012)

Now that I've seen it and decided I don't like it, I still have to point out that it doesn't actually take up a whole bike slot because you can still attach a bike to the railing bit.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 23, 2012)

editor said:


> I've noticed that the bike moves around too. It's quite an ugly, unwieldy thing.


 
There's several, all in differing states of disrepair. However for the cost of the locks they've got on 'em they could have employed a Golf Sale type person, perhaps with a small moustache, jaunty hat and rolled up jeans to promote the market to people when potential _Market Types _were around, and would have not only saved money but avoided almost braining a small child in the process. Win Win.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> The small ones annoy me (ie. little bigger than laptop size).  Are people that weak that they can't carry a small bag like that?



I like to flip them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I like to flip them.



The bags or pedestrians?


----------



## story (Jan 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The small ones annoy me (ie. little bigger than laptop size)



(((small children)))


----------



## tarannau (Jan 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The small ones annoy me (ie. little bigger than laptop size). Are people that weak that they can't carry a small bag like that?



It's a scale size issue. similar to the Father Dougal cow explanation. Next to them - the normal sized people - those bags look small. Put them next to a person of diminished stature and they'll look large and unwieldy without wheels.

The (green) bike was there again tonight fwiw, taking up a much needed vaguely secure bike place. I'm increasing coming up over all Newbie about it. It's a wanky cheapskate way of promoting yourself, a bit of a parting two fingers up gift that they leave behind with sod all consideration for others. Humbugs.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 23, 2012)

editor said:


> Now that I've seen it and decided I don't like it,



does this mean the lady editor _*is*_ for turning?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> The bags or pedestrians?



Depends


----------



## newbie (Jan 24, 2012)

editor said:


> Now that I've seen it and decided I don't like it, I still have to point out that it doesn't actually take up a whole bike slot because you can still attach a bike to the railing bit.


very thoughtful of them.  Well, either that or an unintentional byproduct of placement for maximum visual (and small child) impact.

I wonder if the one under the high level bridge was moved as a result of this thread?  Or maybe moving them about is part of someones job description, with locations determined by a  marketing department spreadsheet (based on focus groups, surveys and casualty department statistics). Whichever, it shows a degree of deliberation rather than casual improvisation.

Which brings me back to the  "Hey! Brixton, eh?" comment above.  Is this marketing campaign only used in Brixton or have they carefully placed adbikes and large blackboards in the way all over London?  In tribute to the Innocent Child Victim a new points scheme is needed.  Points will be awarded for every spotting, anywhere in London, with commendations for tracking movements of individual boards and a special title for getting an interview with an adbike operative.  Usual conditions apply, but anyone going undercover should only engage in deceitful sexual relationships if they get the hell out before the resultant offspring reaches primary school.


----------



## fortyplus (Jan 24, 2012)

There was a very damp bloke holding a sign for best cash prices for gold under the high level bridge today.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> There was a very damp bloke holding a sign for best cash prices for gold under the high level bridge today.


Any clumsy small children banging their heads into his board?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> There was a very damp bloke holding a sign for best cash prices for gold under the high level bridge today.



Worst job on earth


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 27, 2012)

Very underwhelmed by the fruit and veg my husband got at Brixton Farmers Market.
A big bunch of leeks, all bolted and therefore fit only for the compost. Growers know about bolted leeks being completely inedible so they shouldn't put them all the stall 

A bag of apples that are very pappy and wrinkly or have brown rot (clearly stored from last year). When I told him to get fruit it never crossed my mind it would be stuff well out of season. I thought the point of Farmers Markets was stuff fresh from the fields.


*sigh*

Also I asked him to get cheese and he did come back with some, but all very sweaty and with the addition of very hot chilli. This is why it's best I do the shopping. Particularly as the farmers market is so very much more expensive the the proper market.
I shall only send him for meat and baked goods from the Farmers Market in future.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 27, 2012)

Just tried to salvage something edible off the leeks, but when I saw the pathetic pile of what could be put in a soup (less than a twentieth of edible off a kilo of bolted leeks) and I didn't want to do fucking soup anyway, so the lot has been binned and I've got frozen veg out of the freezer. Pants


----------



## fortyplus (May 27, 2012)

Not for nothing is this time of year known as "the hungry gap", Mrs M. We're used to getting stuff all year round and the farmers' market people try to meet our unrealistic expectations.  We had some English asparagus from Lidl on Friday; it tasted of fuck all. Probably several days old. Asparagus, that's what the farmers' market should be selling now.


----------



## Ms T (May 27, 2012)

Oh dear, this is my fault really.  I thought the leeks looked a bit ropey but I didn't know about the bolting thing.   

fortyplus: they are selling asparagus.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 27, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Oh dear, this is my fault really. I thought the leeks looked a bit ropey but I didn't know about the bolting thing.


It's not your fault...if you don't know you wouldn't iyswim. That apricot and almond tart is bloody lovely though.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 27, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> farmers' market people try to meet our unrealistic expectations.


Bolted leeks meet no-ones expectations. Basically they are inedible, hard, uncookable and woody. The growers know that.


----------



## Ms T (May 27, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> It's not your fault...if you don't know you wouldn't iyswim. That apricot and almond tart is bloody lovely though.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 27, 2012)

...just disappearing for another slice of that almond tart....got to say, best I've tasted in a very long time...and the meat got from the previous visit was very good too.


----------



## Ms T (May 28, 2012)

I should have known better with the apples though. Just had  "must buy what's on the list" in my head without actually thinking about what was in season. Ie nothing much when it comes to fruit. Doh.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> Asparagus, that's what the farmers' market should be selling now.


We had some from the market today!


----------



## fortyplus (May 28, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Bolted leeks meet no-ones expectations. Basically they are inedible, hard, uncookable and woody. The growers know that.


Yes. Leeks are bound to have bolted at this time of year. Shouldn't be selling them.


----------



## Ms T (May 28, 2012)

I am going to complain to them next week.


----------



## Ol Nick (May 29, 2012)

Ms T said:


> I should have known better with the apples though. Just had "must buy what's on the list" in my head without actually thinking about what was in season. Ie nothing much when it comes to fruit. Doh.


 
Mangoes! (Obviously not Kent mangoes though.)

Strawberries (more or less). 

And soon the berries will start.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2017)

Lambeth are closing the farmers market at the end of the month. No reason given.  

Petition launched to save Brixton Farmers Market as council unexpectedly announce imminent closure


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 5, 2017)

????  WTF, there's a reason somewhere, someone must know something. It could potentially move to Electric Avenue perhaps?


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2017)

DJWrongspeed said:


> ????  WTF, there's a reason somewhere, someone must know something. It could potentially move to Electric Avenue perhaps?


I don't think a move has been scheduled.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 5, 2017)

So... I see a petition has been launched to save the Farmers' market.

Lambeth Council: Help save Brixton Farmers Market.

I'm guessing it's been set up by the profit-making company that runs it and dozens of other markets across London?

It states how important this farmers' market is to the local community.

Fun to read the first few pages of this thread and discussions about whether the introduction of a farmers market to Brixton represented gentrification, whether it would be priced beyond the means of the local community, what kind of people it would attract to Brixton, whether it was greenwash, how it would compete with the traditional market holders, some comment about existing stallholders who seemed to be moved on to make way for it.

If it's true that the petition was set up by the city-based company that profits from the market, it'll be interesting to see how unquestioningly the "local community" supports it.


----------



## happyshopper (Apr 5, 2017)

teuchter said:


> So... I see a petition has been launched to save the Farmers' market.
> 
> Lambeth Council: Help save Brixton Farmers Market.
> 
> ...



My understanding is that the commercial enterprise that organises a number of (so-called) farmers' markets and originally established the one in Station Road, decided a year or so ago to drop the one in Brixton. So for the past few months it has been run independently by Brixton Market Traders' Federation.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 5, 2017)

happyshopper said:


> My understanding is that the commercial enterprise that organises a number of (so-called) farmers' markets and originally established the one in Station Road, decided a year or so ago to drop the one in Brixton. So for the past few months it has been run independently by Brixton Market Traders' Federation.


Ah - I see. Do we know why they dropped the Brixton one?


----------



## shygirl (Apr 5, 2017)

It'll be a precursor to putting an end to the Brixton Market Traders' Fed running the Saturday markets.  Fucking Lambeth Council.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2017)

happyshopper said:


> My understanding is that the commercial enterprise that organises a number of (so-called) farmers' markets and originally established the one in Station Road, decided a year or so ago to drop the one in Brixton. So for the past few months it has been run independently by Brixton Market Traders' Federation.


The London Farmers' market site bears that out: it just says 


> *Brixton Farmers’ Market*
> This market is no longer open
> London Farmers' Markets | Brixton Farmers' Market


Whereas the Brixton Station Rd market site is up and says:


> The Brixton Farmers’ market is still running in Brixton Station Road on Sundays, from 9.30am to 2pm.
> 
> The person to contact is Lee. You can get in touch with him @BrixFM on twitter. Or by email at griffin-kendall-cox@hotmail.co.uk.
> 
> ...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 6, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Ah - I see. Do we know why they dropped the Brixton one?



"Poor footfall".


----------



## lefteri (Apr 6, 2017)

happyshopper said:


> My understanding is that the commercial enterprise that organises a number of (so-called) farmers' markets and originally established the one in Station Road, decided a year or so ago to drop the one in Brixton. So for the past few months it has been run independently by Brixton Market Traders' Federation.


That's probably why lambeth were able to get rid of them without having to take on a big company


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> "Poor footfall".


You'd think it would be up to the traders to decide what's a poor footfall for their company. It sounds like they don't want to go so they must have been doing alright.


----------



## organicpanda (Apr 6, 2017)

for the last 18 months or so it has been run as a CIC by the traders themselves, poor footfall has nothing to do with this. Lambeth were getting all their money in full and on time and that is their only concern regarding the market, it is up to the market traders if they decide the footfall is not enough to sustain a business. One of the reasons LFM pulled out was the potential for disruption with the work on the Arches, and that Lambeth were going to be reviewing all the markets in Brixton and they didn't like the uncertainty. My feeling is that this is much more to do with Lambeth's 'vision' of the future


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 6, 2017)

editor said:


> You'd think it would be up to the traders to decide what's a poor footfall for their company. It sounds like they don't want to go so they must have been doing alright.



The company that fucked off decided the footfall was "poor", because sales by the stalls didn't really justify the company's fees (and supposed expenditure).  Actual footfall as it matters to the stallholders has been fine.


----------



## shygirl (Apr 6, 2017)

Lambeth can fuck off if it thinks its gonna get rid of the all the markets (as they currently are) .  They're a shower of c...s and they won't be happy til Brixton resembles Spitalfields.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 6, 2017)

shygirl said:


> Lambeth can fuck off if it thinks its gonna get rid of the all the markets (as they currently are) .  They're a shower of c...s and they won't be happy til Brixton resembles Spitalfields.



What, dead, soulless and full of braying cunts called Jasper or Tabitha?


----------



## shygirl (Apr 6, 2017)

That's the one


----------



## lefteri (Apr 6, 2017)

Strange times indeed when a farmer's market is having to be defended against the forces of regeneration


----------



## Twattor (Apr 6, 2017)

My understanding is as VP's. Farmer's market didn't get enough fees irrespective of the traders being happy with footfall. Traders bought them out. Traders are happy. I don't understand why this is happening unless there is a contractual requirement to serve notice


----------



## organicpanda (Apr 6, 2017)

traders didn't buy them out, LFM pulled out and then the traders went to Lambeth to continue there


----------



## teuchter (Apr 7, 2017)

Here is what Lambeth say. As ever, things appear not be as simple as presented in some quarters.

Love Lambeth



> Brixton Farmers’ Market remains an important community asset, and Lambeth Council are determined that it will remain open, running and in community hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## organicpanda (Apr 7, 2017)

I hadn't realised that the traders hadn't followed through on the setting up of the CIC, having seen how much paperwork is involved I'm not surprised. When I talked to them the contract was always up for renewal at the end of this month along with all the markets run by Lambeth


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2017)

Lambeth really need to sort out their communication skills.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 7, 2017)

organicpanda said:


> I hadn't realised that the traders hadn't followed through on the setting up of the CIC, having seen how much paperwork is involved I'm not surprised. When I talked to them the contract was always up for renewal at the end of this month along with all the markets run by Lambeth


Looks like it has been being run by these people

Griffin & Kendall (@GKandC) | Twitter

who also run a farmers' market at the Horniman.

The question I'm most interested in: why do Lambeth want it to be run by a CIC? Is it because they think it's the sort of thing people want to see - community run ventures instead of commercial ones? On the surface it seems like the kind of thing people here are often banging on about - community good, commercial evil. But I can see that from the traders point of view they might rather pay a certain amount for the thing to be run professionally, instead of having to be involved in the paperwork and responsibility and time commitments themselves. Something perhaps portrayed in the failure to get a CIC off the ground.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 7, 2017)

A CIC is a relatively old fashioned structure - but one which allows trading "profits" or surplus to be taken out and distributed to members.


----------



## organicpanda (Apr 7, 2017)

the gumpf to set up a CIC runs to nearly 200 pages, and when I was involved in looking at setting one up with one of the market traders we both realised that more time would be spent on the paperwork than on actually running the market so when someone else came in we backed off


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 7, 2017)

Or you can buy an off the shelf as you would do with Companies House. I've done a few - not that complicated - but I guess with more than 10 people represented it becomes a paper logistical nightmare.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 7, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Looks like it has been being run by these people
> 
> Griffin & Kendall (@GKandC) | Twitter
> 
> ...



A parallel is what has been going on with the Adventure Playground in Loughborough Junction. After sitting at meetings with officers insisting that the Grove APG was not under threat it's now been shown that officers wanted to flog it off all along. Now we are told we have to raise the funds to get it up and running. That is what community run means in New Labour Progress Lambeth. Dumping the problem back onto already hard pressed residents. 

I have talked to market traders. They find it an uphill battle dealing with Council officers.  They have had to fight all the way to keep the street market going.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 8, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> A parallel is what has been going on with the Adventure Playground in Loughborough Junction. After sitting at meetings with officers insisting that the Grove APG was not under threat it's now been shown that officers wanted to flog it off all along. Now we are told we have to raise the funds to get it up and running. That is what community run means in New Labour Progress Lambeth. Dumping the problem back onto already hard pressed residents.
> 
> I have talked to market traders. They find it an uphill battle dealing with Council officers.  They have had to fight all the way to keep the street market going.



I don't see how it's a parallel really as there's not a commercial operation wanting to run the adventure playground is there? The farmers' market is a money-making operation, not a public service.


----------



## bimble (Apr 8, 2017)

teuchter said:


> I don't see how it's a parallel really as there's not a commercial operation wanting to run the adventure playground is there? The farmers' market is a money-making operation, not a public service.


True. I don't know whether a CIC structure (instead of a commercial company running it in contract with Lambeth) means that the council would have no liability and no risk of incurring costs ?
I went to a small meeting the other day wrt to the playground, where the man from the council explained that everything including public liability insurance, safety inspections etc would be our responsibility; the council has no money to contribute whatsoever.


----------



## newbie (Apr 8, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I have talked to market traders. They find it an uphill battle dealing with Council officers.  They have had to fight all the way to keep the street market going.


does that imply the recent works in Electric Avenue are a cover for something sinister?  I saw that as an endorsement of the street market, am I being naive?


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2017)

newbie said:


> does that imply the recent works in Electric Avenue are a cover for something sinister?  I saw that as an endorsement of the street market, am I being naive?


The illustration for the redevelopment tells its own story. Far fewer stalls. More trendy _al fresco_ bollocks.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 8, 2017)

newbie said:


> does that imply the recent works in Electric Avenue are a cover for something sinister?  I saw that as an endorsement of the street market, am I being naive?



The feeling among the long term market traders I talk to is the Council doesn't support them. That the Council want the market to end up like Borough Market. They are also critical of the way they were consulted about the recent works in Electric Avenue.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 8, 2017)

Was just saying today, I'm sure giving the farmers market as tough a time as possible is intended to ensure a nice clear space for oupside seating for whatever chains move into station Road.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 9, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Was just saying today, I'm sure giving the farmers market as tough a time as possible is intended to ensure a nice clear space for oupside seating for whatever chains move into station Road.


In what way are they giving it "as tough a time as possible"?


----------



## phillm (Apr 9, 2017)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Actually those wheelie suitcases annoy me far far more than bikes nicking parking space for adverts. Those things are lethal in the wrong hands.



Biggest success of any product shown on Dragon's Den that they didn't invest in.


----------



## phillm (Apr 9, 2017)

Pesky locals buying afforable fresh food from farmer's cluttering up the Nu-Brixton space when their could be really useful stalls like for instance  organic free range moustache wax and the like ....


----------

